# T20: High Law and Low Justice, Part 3



## Maerdwyn (Apr 16, 2004)

Continuation of previous thread. Please see the OOC thread for XP from the previous chapter


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 17, 2004)

Ktarle reassures Vyrkris. "There was some fighting. Nothing happened to you, but Zaedhrarrg was injured. He bled on you when he was helping move you when you were unconscious. He is fine now; I have treated him. Please do not worry. You will exacerbate your wound." _Silly excitable Vargr,_ she thinks to herself. _No wonder they're so easily injured._ She turns to the boat in general. "Is the eight-hour assessment fairly accurate?" she asks. "I'd like to perform some medical . . . examinations, but they will require time."


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 17, 2004)

Ruzz'koff settles into the pilots seat and guides Ker-Beta out, his eye casts over the figure on the bridge but he resists the temptation to flip the guy off, he plots a course and runs the figures, "3.68 hours to reach the Dvonn's last known postion, if they are drifting they could be going anywhere. Let's put some distance between us and the mother ship."

      His eye casts over the other two Vargr, glad for the moment that he hadn't had to fight with Zaedhrarrg over the piloting and his voice quietly narrating his actions, "Rigging for silent running," the running lights on the outside of the boat darken, "Let's keep radio silence if we can."

     Zaedhrarrg otherwise occuiped unless some bright shiny object happens by and with Ktarle also dealing with Vykris he turns his comments to Trelene and the Captain, "You want to get a handle on the source of that jamming, see if you can get an idea of location? Might be an idea to run a passive sensor scan as well?"


----------



## Douane (Apr 18, 2004)

Zaedhrarrg quickly adds his own explanation to Ktarle's.


"See, nothing bad actually! 

And as Ktarle said, I just got a slight scratch. Sorry for that blood, though. But don't worry, a good bath should ..., erm, well, you know.

...

Ah ... 

Well, I did look for a cushion, but couldn't find any around here. Sorry!"


When he catches sight of Ktarle roving glances and realizes what exactly she is looking at, he slowly slides as far away from her as the length of the bench allows. Silently cursing his inadequate Vargr anatomy, Zaed nevertheless tries to whistle innocently while looking straight ahead.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 18, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> His eye casts over the other two Vargr, glad for the moment that he hadn't had to fight with Zaedhrarrg over the piloting and his voice quietly narrating his actions, "Rigging for silent running," the running lights on the outside of the boat darken, "Let's keep radio silence if we can."
> 
> Zaedhrarrg otherwise occuiped unless some bright shiny object happens by and with Ktarle also dealing with Vykris he turns his comments to Trelene and the Captain, "You want to get a handle on the source of that jamming, see if you can get an idea of location? Might be an idea to run a passive sensor scan as well?"



Julia nods but says, "Trelene, I think that's your department. I'll get out of you way."  She moves to the back of the boat, and sits down next to Vyrkris.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 18, 2004)

> Ktarle reassures Vyrkris. "There was some fighting. Nothing happened to you, but Zaedhrarrg was injured. He bled on you when he was helping move you when you were unconscious. He is fine now; I have treated him. Please do not worry. You will exacerbate your wound." As she addresses the others in the boat, Zaedhrarrg continues for Vyrkris:
> 
> "See, nothing bad actually!
> 
> ...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 18, 2004)

Saanath says to Quinn and Tomas, "The other boat's going dark - probably a good idea for us, too.  We've got a few hours until we reach the _Dvonn.  _How should we handle it when we get there?"


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 20, 2004)

"Good point" Tomas responds having not yt considered the boarding 

"standard boarding actions for a hostile craft until we know exactly what where up against" he shrugs "we've got vac suits stowed onboard and weapons enough if they're required"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene continues to work on locating the source of the jamming.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 20, 2004)

Ktarle looks at Zaed. "Your wound is not healed. I would like to take another look." She pauses briefly. "Would you allow me to do that? I will not do anything you do not wish me to do." She makes no move toward the Vargr or the medical supplies, instead looking Zaed in the eyes and speaking lowly, reassuringly (she hopes).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 21, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene continues to work on locating the source of the jamming.



After a few minute of work, trying to sift through the interference, Trelene determines that the jamming is both coming from, and centered on, the Keruuchan.  She picks up snippets being transmitted from the Keruuchan: "...launched ...rescue...making....base........speed.........ations...jammed...request.......ver."

The passive sensors on the two boats are not very robust, but are able to detect the EMS signature of the Keruuchan, and track it's position.  The Tamadere base is also lit up nicely, owing to the the fact even surface to surface transmissions fly off into space, unhindered by the extremely thin atmosphere.  The scanner reports some "noise" from the general direction of the Dvonn, but it cannot yet give too much information beond that.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 22, 2004)

"Let's stay passive for the moment. 2-1 Nells-Corazin will be putting the local SDB and fighter squadrons on our case, I don't want to make life too easy for them," Ruzz'koff stears the boat onto course and fires up to maximum acceleration.


----------



## Douane (Apr 28, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle looks at Zaed. "Your wound is not healed. I would like to take another look." She pauses briefly. "Would you allow me to do that? I will not do anything you do not wish me to do." She makes no move toward the Vargr or the medical supplies, instead looking Zaed in the eyes and speaking lowly, reassuringly (she hopes).




Zaedhrarrg presses his body even tighter against the rear wall of the cockpit in his irrational desire to put some more distance between himself and Ktarle, while his wide eyes wildy roam the shuttle looking for something to aid his escape till they lock onto Vyrkris' face.


_MUST FLEE! Must ... Must impress the female? Eh?! Oh, great! Ma would laugh herself silly._


Thwacking the side of his head with a paw, Zaed inhales deeply and moves to strike a more 'heroic' pose.

"Erm, ... no problem, of course, Ktarle. It's not like I'm afraid of medics or such thing. Us scouts are really though and we fear nothing!"

"But no gossipping!" he adds with a stern voice.



Then Vyrkris' words finally register on Zaed's brain. All of his just regained dignity is lost again when he leaps up and yells:

"A CORSAIR?"

"We are flying out to meet a freaking corsair?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 28, 2004)

Vyrkris blinks.  "No, no, no!  It just _looks_ like a corsair! It's really--"

Julia cuts Vyrkris off with a look. "It is, I am sure, a converted corsair, now configured as  a yacht," she says.  "When the Nellsian group shut down Malikot's mercenary and escort services, they went into the cruise business.  They had captured several corsairs over the years, and have, recently, begun using them to transport clientele who desire a more...rugged...version of luxury transport.  The Dvonn is one of these converted Malikot ships," she finishes, with conviction.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> After a few minute of work, trying to sift through the interference, Trelene determines that the jamming is both coming from, and centered on, the Keruuchan.  She picks up snippets being transmitted from the Keruuchan: "...launched ...rescue...making....base........speed.........ations...jammed...request.......ver."
> 
> The passive sensors on the two boats are not very robust, but are able to detect the EMS signature of the Keruuchan, and track it's position.  The Tamadere base is also lit up nicely, owing to the the fact even surface to surface transmissions fly off into space, unhindered by the extremely thin atmosphere.  The scanner reports some "noise" from the general direction of the Dvonn, but it cannot yet give too much information beond that.




Trelene continues to monitor the radio trying to locate the source of the jamming. As they get closer to the Dvonn, she tries to see if anything is comin from the Dvonn. She keeps to herself trying to concentrate on the task at hand.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 28, 2004)

Ktarle moves toward Zaed and takes another look. [How long would it take to operate? Can she ascertain with the second look? Is there anything she can do that doesn't involve operating, putting him out, or causing side damage?]

At Julia's words, she looks up and frowns slightly. "How can you be so sure, Captain?" Her voice is slightly tinged with suspicion.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 29, 2004)

"Having just shot our way out of a Liner and hijacked two of its boats on the basis that it isn't a corsair, now would not be the best time to have doubts," Ruzz'koff gives a slight twinge from his wound.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7 : Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene continues to work, but then looks up as if remembering something.

"Captain? Now that we appear to have plenty of time to talk, I am curious as to why Walid Nells-Corzin has taken control of your ship...."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 29, 2004)

ooc:  It would take Ktarle 1d4 hours to operate; that's as good and estimate as she can make.  She could reduce the time by increasing the DC, of course.  She's done most everything else she can do for him already.  She could apply a dose of fast drug after surgery to relieve the exhaustion faster, but with all that's happened to his poor body today, that would require a T/med roll to avoid causing some damage.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 29, 2004)

"Zaedhrarrg . . . I would like to operate on you. Your wound will heal on its own, but it will take a large amount of time. I could complete this operation before we reach the _Dvonn_, so you would not be out of the action. The scale is hours as opposed to days or weeks."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 29, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Having just shot our way out of a Liner and hijacked two of its boats on the basis that it isn't a corsair, now would not be the best time to have doubts," Ruzz'koff gives a slight twinge from his wound.



Julia seems to wince as she sees Ruzz'koff in pain. She nods at his words, and looks down.  "I cannot prove that the Dvonn is what it claims.  I but I believe it.  I don't know what the quality of Vyrkris's recording was like, but I saw that crewman pleading for help - he was telling the truth.  Still, I almost gave into Nells-Corzine.  Until I started wondering, why JohnHenry hadn't blown the Dvonn to dust before they got here.  If they knew - hell if they *thought* there was a corsair in their system that might threaten company shipping, they wouldn't just leave her sitting out here. But if they knew she was something else - if they thought it could be proven later that she'd been carrying innocent passengers rather than corsairs..."  She trails off, looking up to see what the rest of the boats passengers think.



			
				Trelene said:
			
		

> Trelene continues to work, but then looks up as if remembering something.
> 
> "Captain? Now that we appear to have plenty of time to talk, I am curious as to why Walid Nells-Corzin has taken control of your ship...."



Julia looks at Trelene: "I was hoping you'd be able to help me figure that out, Trelene."  After a slight pause:  "Nell-Corzin boarded the Keruuchan before all the other passengers, and had insisted that his limousine be allowed to bring him directly to the ship.  Even then he was surrounded by his security agents, one of whom carried a large, black case that was chained to his arm.  Throughout the journey, that agent has never left Nells-Corzine's quarters.  When I asked the Vice President about him a few days ago, he told me that my, '...duty to the company is to get the Keruuchan as quickly, as safely, and as discreetly as possible.'  I don't know what was in that case - but it's got something to do with the company's behavior."  

She pauses a second, and when she resumes, there's a bit of a tinge to her voice, though she sounds like she's trying to supress it.  "Two days before The Keruuchan left Daramm, I received new orders and a revised passenger manifest - this, in and of itself, is not uncommon, but this manifest came from Corporate Security, which is.  They informed me that because of security risks involved, the Company would be assigning extra security personnel to the Keruuchan.  They also ordered the dismissal and replacement of three of my more experienced security officers.  The new manifest said the Keruuchan would have two executives travelling with us to Dukh - HiranuCorp Vice President Walid Nell-Corzine, and Retired Makhidkarun Vice President Trelene Scrautigue.   Do you have any idea why Hiranucorp Security would have done that, Trelene?"


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2004)

~ a little while ago ~

Saanath experiences a rush of joy as the magnetic locks release and the boat slips easily out of the hanger doors in a cloud of liquor crystals. The merciless serenity of space wraps itself around the tiny boat. Saanath feels his breathing slow and his mind clears. He had forgotten how much he loved piloting in space. It was good to be back in the big chair. As the boat clears the hanger doors it rolls and slides smoothly alongside the hull of the Keruchan.

"I want stay within the signiture of the Keruchan til we know where the jamming is comming from. Then perhaps we can slip away on the other side without being noticed."

Beta emerges and moments later, pulls away in a blaze of maneuver drive thrust. Saanath notices the lights out on the other boat. Saanath likewise powers alpha away from the Keruchan, but on a course that keeps some distance between the two boats.


~ over then next 20 minutes ~



> Saanath says to Quinn and Tomas, "The other boat's going dark - probably a good idea for us, too. We've got a few hours until we reach the Dvonn. How should we handle it when we get there?"
> 
> Tomas: "standard boarding actions for a hostile craft until we know exactly what where up against" he shrugs "we've got vac suits stowed onboard and weapons enough if they're required"




"OK. We running silently for now. 20 minutes to reestablishing comm. Tomas, can you sort out getting us a secure line to the other boat. A line of sight laser or a hidden signal. If not, then an encrypted one? And I want to check the course plots and seen what we can find out about whoever is jaming us. How are you with sensors and astronav. I never paid much attention to them. Didn't need it as a port monkey. So feel free to take the lead."

"Quinn, you're Marine right. And Tomas you're navy? I'd suggest that we take point. We've more space on board, and the other boat has wounded. Beta can act as the eyes and ears. The ex-VP seems pretty sharp in that area. 

"I also suggest that we should get on vacc suits asap.

"Any thoughts?"


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 30, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "OK. We running silently for now. 20 minutes to reestablishing comm. Tomas, can you sort out getting us a secure line to the other boat. A line of sight laser or a hidden signal. If not, then an encrypted one? And I want to check the course plots and seen what we can find out about whoever is jaming us. How are you with sensors and astronav. I never paid much attention to them. Didn't need it as a port monkey. So feel free to take the lead."




"I've got some experience with Astronav, not so good with sensors" Tomas replies as he goes to try and get the required secure line to the other boat as requested "I'll see what I can hook up here though before looking at the nav plots"

(_ooc Electronics 11 Astrogation 8 Communications 4_)



> "Quinn, you're Marine right. And Tomas you're navy? I'd suggest that we take point. We've more space on board, and the other boat has wounded. Beta can act as the eyes and ears. The ex-VP seems pretty sharp in that area.
> 
> "I also suggest that we should get on vacc suits asap.
> 
> "Any thoughts?"




"Ex- Navy, engineering corp though" he agrees ith the suggestion to take point "so Quinns likely got more frontline experience than I. It does mean I can handle a Vac-suit, Low-G and a gun but"

How long til contact then?


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "I've got some experience with Astronav, not so good with sensors" Tomas replies as he goes to try and get the required secure line to the other boat as requested "I'll see what I can hook up here though before looking at the nav plots"




"Talk me through what you are doing. I'll addd anything I can think of. Between us we should be able to get something patched together."



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Ex- Navy, engineering corp though" he agrees ith the suggestion to take point "so Quinns likely got more frontline experience than I. It does mean I can handle a Vac-suit, Low-G and a gun but"




"Engineering is good. I can fly it, you can fix it. And Quinn can handle the pointy end if it comes to that."



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> How long til contact then?




"About 3 hours? Give or take. According to the original plots that were put in. Actually, lets check the plots first while we run silently. Then get onto the communications."


----------



## Wilphe (May 1, 2004)

Ruzz'koff realizes that with his sword still attached and digging into him he's more uncomfortable then he really needs to be. He detaches the scabbard and settles back into the seat.


----------



## Douane (May 1, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Julia seems to wince as she sees Ruzz'koff in pain. She nods at his words, and looks down.  "I cannot prove that the Dvonn is what it claims.  I but I believe it.  I don't know what the quality of Vyrkris's recording was like, but I saw that crewman pleading for help - he was telling the truth.  Still, I almost gave into Nells-Corzine.  Until I started wondering, why JohnHenry hadn't blown the Dvonn to dust before they got here.  If they knew - hell if they *thought* there was a corsair in their system that might threaten company shipping, they wouldn't just leave her sitting out here. But if they knew she was something else - if they thought it could be proven later that she'd been carrying innocent passengers rather than corsairs..."  She trails off, looking up to see what the rest of the boats passengers think.




Absently Zaed starts kneading one of his ears.

"Well, I'll be the first to admit that I don't have the slightest idea about why merchants do the things they do, but converting corsairs into cruise liners seems really strange. I mean, they were built to do a lot of things, yet somehow I don't think hauling passengers around for the sake of it was among them.


But I'll tell you one thing I know for certain: Corsairs are a sneaky bunch!

I wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them and that's not very far." Turning to Vyrkris, he continues and underlines his next sentence with a re-assuring smile. "Of course, that's not due to a lack of physical strength, anything but! It's simply, well, most Vargr aren't very aerodynamic."






			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> "Zaedhrarrg . . . I would like to operate on you. Your wound will heal on its own, but it will take a large amount of time. I could complete this operation before we reach the Dvonn, so you would not be out of the action. The scale is hours as opposed to days or weeks."




With a doubting glance at the back of the boat, Zaedhrarrg answers Ktarle.

"So, it's not much of an operating theater here, no? Ma would like it here, though.

Well, anyway. You are going to need the best pilot available when we meet up with that corsair, so it would be probably for the best to do ... that now. 

...

"Just to let you know: There are laws against stuffing Vargr!"


----------



## Seonaid (May 2, 2004)

Ktarle smiles reassuringly, showing a lot of teeth. "Very well then. I'll start now, unless you have an objection."


----------



## Douane (May 2, 2004)

_EEK!_


_Stars! Can't back out now or I'll be the laughing-stock.

Well, fewer teeth than Ma, but she's a lot bigger. Wonder if it was such a good idea ..._


"Ready when you are, Doc."


_Gulp!_


----------



## Seonaid (May 2, 2004)

Ktarle nods. "I'm going to inject you with something to knock you out, and then I'll operate here in the shuttle." She gestures to the flat space at the back of the vehicle. "You won't feel anything, though you may be sore or slightly out of sorts when you wake."

Without pausing, she prepares the area in the back of the shuttle for field surgery, securing all loose equipment, laying out her meager supplies, and sterilizing the working surfaces, her hands, and the instruments. She then readies the injection, doing it well within Zaedhrarrg's view. After taking the appropriate safety precautions, she plunges the syringe into his arm. As he sinks into unconsciousness, she smiles at him again, doing her best to present the perfect bedside manner for a Vargr. Once she has him in position and he is completely out, she begins the surgery.

If she feels she will need untrained aid, she will ask for a volunteer from the others in the shuttle before putting Zaed under.


----------



## doghead (May 2, 2004)

Once the course has been plotted, and if everything looks sound, Saanath gets up from the pilots seat and heads back into the boat. He pulls a vacc suit from the locker and puts it on. Except for the helmet, which he secures somewhere within easy reach of the pilot's chair. As he goes through the familier motions of donning a suit, his mind busies itself dredging up all that it can remember about Astronav and Sensors. Which is some, but not a great deal.

"How are we going with the secure channel?" he asks Tomas.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 2, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Absently Zaed starts kneading one of his ears.
> 
> "Well, I'll be the first to admit that I don't have the slightest idea about why merchants do the things they do, but converting corsairs into cruise liners seems really strange. I mean, they were built to do a lot of things, yet somehow I don't think hauling passengers around for the sake of it was among them.
> 
> ...



Vyrkris smiles happily at Zaedhrarrg, and seems about to say something more when Julia responds to him. "I know, Zedherg, it's seems like a damned fool thing to do - but here's the thing:   apparently wealthy Luriani just seems to *love* it.  Last year, before the Mercantile Council came into play, a Corsair Cruise was the hardest ticket to get on the Luriani worlds. Malikot started making the kind of money that made them start to forget about the fact that the Duke had cancelled their merc license and confiscated their strike craft.  

A Friend of mine has seen one of these ships - it was bigger than other corsairs he'd seen, and they'd decked out every square meter of the walls with HiranuWorld-style pirate regalia. "  She grimaces slightly as she says this last. "No accounting for taste.  Even among the idle rich, I guess."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 2, 2004)

OOC:  after a couple minutes, Tomas is able to cut his way through the interference, and create a channel back to the other boat.  Trelene already had her end set up, but inactive.  There is now two-way secure communication between the boats


----------



## Tonguez (May 2, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC:  after a couple minutes, Tomas is able to cut his way through the interference, and create a channel back to the other boat.  Trelene already had her end set up, but inactive.  There is now two-way secure communication between the boats




Tomas looked up from the com unit with a grin on his face as the connection was finally made. He had had to reroute some of the wiring and shortcut the modulator to boost the signal but it was there and ready...

(_ooc sorry been sick then away at classes_)


----------



## Wilphe (May 3, 2004)

"Secure comm link's up," Ruzz'koff announces and flicks the pickup and speakers to general so everyone can talk*" Ker alpha this is ker beta. I make 3.68 hours to the Dvonn's last known location by my plot. Do we have any idea as to their last known course and rate of drift so we can plot an estimated current position?" he looks at Vykris and the Captain, "Did they include that data in the transmission?"

OOC:
    *I'm not sure if that should require a skill roll to do. It's just rather easier (IC and OOC) to talk if everyone can hear and be heard.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 3, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC:
> *I'm not sure if that should require a skill roll to do. It's just rather easier (IC and OOC) to talk if everyone can hear and be heard.



ooc: Completely agree.   Putting the boats on "speakerphone" doesn't require a roll, as most boats can do this.  Plotting a direct course from scratch is usually a DC15 roll (I think - don't have my book with me this week), but since, the courses were previously programmed to account for drift (about 2.5 hours ago)  it should be easy to extrapolate the movement since, so altering the programmed course to account for the new positions is a DC10 piloting check.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 3, 2004)

Julia says, " No, but my crew made them pretty easily off active sensor data. I had Tagir send all the data we had to each boat's conn. "


----------



## doghead (May 4, 2004)

"Hey beta. You are now either; a. a traveller; b. a criminal; c. totally deranged; or d. all of the above. Thank you for flying Hijack Spaceways.



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> .... pretty easily off active sensor data. I had Tagir send all the data we had to each boat's conn."




Julia's comment fortunately allows Saanath to jump back in before the silence grows too painful.

"What was that about sensor data. I'd really like to know as much as possible before we get there. As you have the the wounded and the brains on your boat, while we have a grunt, an greaser and some dumb farmboy, I thought we should handle the heavy lifting end while you do the eyes and ears thing. How are you guys with that sort of thing?

" and I think that we have to proceed on the basis that Mr NellsC _could_, and God help us if he is be right about the Dvonn.

"Which is why I'm wearing my vacc suit.

"Have you been able to confirm where the jamming is comming from? I'm assuming that it is just Mr Nels-C doing his party pooper thing as usual."


----------



## Seonaid (May 5, 2004)

Ktarle ignores the conversation around her, concentrating only on Zaedhrarrg's surgery.


----------



## Watus (May 5, 2004)

Quinn pulls a cigar out of his breast pocket and begins to chew on it.

He cracks his knuckles and settles in for a nap.


----------



## Wilphe (May 5, 2004)

"The jamming is centred on the Keruuchan, I don't have a problem with you guys doing the rescue - but we have the medic remember, if there are casulaties we will need to bring them aboard here."


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2004)

"Roger that. We'll go point on the approach and boarding. But if I understand it correctly, we are going to need both boats to carry all of those on the Dvonn anyway. 

"What exactly do we know about the Dvonn at this point? How many does she carry? Is she armed?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 7, 2004)

Ktarle looks up from her operation and adds [if she can hear the communications], "What type of injury should I expect?"


----------



## Wilphe (May 8, 2004)

"Nothing good I'll warrant. How far can we get apart without breaking the secure link? I'd like to do an active serch in a few hour's time and I don't see the point in giving away both our positions."
      "Are they still sending a distress call?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 8, 2004)

(ooc: Sorry for the delay - Incommunicado much longer than I'd thought)

The Dvonn is still broadcasting its general distress beacon, and once the boats are a few thousand kilometers from the Keruuchan it, along wth a (recorded) message, come through clearly, as follows:

"Mayday!  Mayday!  This is the liner _Dvonn_.  Life support is failing, and existing oxygen now at critical level.  Maneuver drives are offline.  Jump fuel is exhausted.  We are adrift.  Mayday!"

The Dvon's coordinates at the time of the recording were embedded in the message.  

Julia says, "_Dvonn_ reported eight crew, twelve passengers - plus some in low berths - at last contact,  which was just under three hours ago. She is armed, but it looks defensive to me."  She steps up next to Trelene, and inputs an authorization code.  A few seconds later, the results of the Keruuchn's scans of the Dvonn come up on each boat's con. 

Dvonn, from the information available, looks to be as advertised:  A 420 Ton Corsair chassis, sporting at least two turrets, but no missiles (as far as the Keruuchan detected).  The power signature emitted by the ship was also extremely weak at the time of the scans: the power plant was either failing or deliberately running way under capacity - can't tell from these readings.

Trelene has been able to determine that the jamming is centered on the Keruuchan, and not on the boats.  The is also able to determine that the jamming originates on the Keruuchan, rather than from an external source.  

Both of the acting engineers determine that so long as there is nothing between the two boats, and no one is specifically trying to disrupt the channel, the two boats can stray from each other indefinitely - but it would be easier for someone else to break the connection the farther apart they are.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 8, 2004)

For Ktarle, the operation is moving along more quickly, if not as smoothly as she'd hoped.  She'd hoped to allow Zaedhrarrg to remain conscious, but it's ust not he safest course of action, given the extent of the injuries she's repairing.  The good news is that she needs to work fast to keep alive, and she figures that for better or for worse, she'll be done in about two hours.


----------



## Tonguez (May 8, 2004)

"no missiles and defensive weapons is a good sign so far" Tomas says as he checks over the scans 

"anybody got any ideas on how to get into the ship once we get there?" he asks looking for what is likely to be the easiest access point once the boats get into boarding range...


----------



## Wilphe (May 9, 2004)

"Is there anyway we can get a readout of the class details? It won't help us with the aftermarket modifications, but it will give us a starting point. There's usually a hanger for a boat or grav vehicle, that might or might not be connected with a cargo bay."
     "That's probably a non-starter for making an entry, because if like on the Keruuchan there's only one set of doors and there are people waiting in the cargo bay; when we open those doors they are going straight into the big black. Hopefully there should be some smaller personal airlocks where we can get in without depressurizing a whole area."

      "Quinn, you're the marine here so you should know all about boarding actions? Where would you go in?"

      "Perhaps more importantly - where would any survivors be sheltering? If it were me I'd want to be near the middle of the ship where it's likely to stay warmer longer and near the life support controls so I can eke out what I can. So engineering or near the centre would seem like a good bet."

     "Remind me, what happened to them to put them in distress? Or don't we know?"

OOC:
      No idea what applies here skill wise but both Ruzz'koff and Trelene have Naval Architect I as a feat.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 9, 2004)

The information isn't in the boat's computer, but the rough visual provided by the Keruuchan's sensors looks to Ruzz'koff as if it's a slightly larger varient of the Ueknou-class vargr corsair. The Ueknou is a pretty common ship among pirates, and both the Navy and the Marines required their officers to study data on such ships if they were to have tours near areas of potential corsair activity.

(OOC: Sent you an email, Wilphe. If other characters have had training concerning corsairs or have had more personal experience with them, let me know and maybe write it into your character's background.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 9, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Remind me, what happened to them to put them in distress? Or don't we know?"



"Isaak - the kid who contacted us - didn't know.  Apparently, the engineers were either dead or incapacitated before they could find the leak.  He was the only one on the bridge at time of contact.  He said the other surivors were holed up on the mid-deck."


----------



## doghead (May 9, 2004)

Saanath doubts that they would be waiting for rescue in the boat hanger. In the next room perhaps. But he wants to hear what Quinn has to say. When boarding, Quinn will be 'the man'.

He glances over his shoulder to see what Quinn is up to.


----------



## Watus (May 10, 2004)

*OOC:*


 Presumably, Quinn _would_ know.  I, however, have no idea.  In any case, he will share whatever insight he has.


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2004)

Saanath listens to what Quinn has to say.

ooc: ie, I read the ooc thread.

"I would like to find out whats going on on board the Dvonn before Beta comes alongside. I think that it would be reasonable to be _prepared_ for the possibilty of hostiles on the ship. Will the two of you be enough, or should we grab another from the beta?

"Once the ship is secure, we can look at the options. Perhaps it can be repaired. Or we can their hanger, and boats even, to evac the ship if that is necessary."


----------



## Watus (May 11, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Once the ship is secure, we can look at the options. Perhaps it can be repaired. Or we can their hanger, and boats even, to evac the ship if that is necessary."




"If the Dvonn is hostile, we'll likely know it well before we board, and if we only find out afterwards, we'll want to dust off ASAP.  Frankly, I'd rather not risk any more of us than is absolutely necessary.  Thomas and I should be able to do whatever needs to be done aboard.  If there are injured to be shifted, we can adjust the gravity to make it easier."


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2004)

For a long while Saanath stares silently out into space. When he responds, his words are slow and measured, as if considering each one to see if there is, perhaps, an alternative so far unseen.

"If the Dvonn is hostile, then two of you stand little chance of overcoming whoever is in control. And if you don't, then you have only saved any on the boats the choice between between the devil and the deep blue sea. 

"I think that we should put four on board. If things are as they are broadcasting, then vacc suits will be all that's needed to keep everyone safe. If they are not, then our only way out of this is to get control of the Dvonn.


----------



## Seonaid (May 11, 2004)

Ktarle ignores the rest of them, going as quickly as possible with the surgery, while still maintaining her high standards.


----------



## Wilphe (May 11, 2004)

"While in other cirumstances meeting up for a zero-G jaunt might be really my thing, I don't think I'm really in a condition to go. How about Zaed and yourself Captain?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 12, 2004)

Ktarle's nostrils flare at the mention of her patient. "Zaedhrarrg is, and will be, in no condition to do anything more than sit here sedately," she says firmly, without looking up.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 12, 2004)

"I'm ready to go," Julia says, looking back at Ruzz'koff, "But I agree that we shouldn't be putting the injured at unnecessary risk.  The only concern I have is that they may need a doctor over on the Dvonn pretty urgently."


----------



## Wilphe (May 12, 2004)

"Is he in better condition than me?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 12, 2004)

Ktarle looks up somewhat impatiently, hands motionless on her equipment. "I will be more than happy to go," she says firmly, "as long as these two"--she gestures to Zaedhrarrg and Ruzz'koff--"stay here."


----------



## Wilphe (May 12, 2004)

"Yes, ma'am," Ruzz'koff drawls it out, taking his time over the syllablles and goes back to fiddling with the navcom.


----------



## doghead (May 13, 2004)

Saanath sits and listens to the responces from beta. The Captain's point about a doctor is a good one. The realisation that the Vargr were in no state to tackle it fell like a hammer blow. Suddenly Saanath was forced to acknowledge how close they had come to not making it off the ship. So far he had been content to enjoy the fact that they _had_ made it off the ship.

He looks back to Quinn. Everyone has had their say. Its his decision now.


----------



## Watus (May 13, 2004)

"Alright.  We'll bring three.  We'll need to dock with beta and bring another pilot aboard, because you're coming with Thomas and me.  We'll need the doc here as well, suited up in case of emergency, but she'll stay behind to wait for us to bring the wounded to her.  I know enough first aid to do triage.  

"Wounded will go aboard alpha and we'll start with them.  Hopefully there'll be enough room.  After alpha is full, it'll dust off and beta will dock to take the healthy and anyone beyond help.  And the three of us, obviously, assuming the Dvonn can't be made operational."

Quinn squints out the viewport, trying to think of contingencies he hasn't accounted for.

"Obviously, if we encounter hostilities, we retreat and dust off ASAP."


----------



## doghead (May 13, 2004)

Saanath nods. He's a little conflicted at having to leave _his_ bird. (and it strikes him just how much Julia sacrificed.) Because he also, secretly, really wants to get aboard the Dvonn. He realises that nods don't communicate that well over audio communications.

"OK Beta. Did you get that? We need to get sorted for a handover."

ooc: are we alpha or beta? I though we were alpha. But then I've had a long day, a beer and ... er, yeah, what I just said.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 13, 2004)

"We copy, Alpha.  When Dr. Katalawickie (*blushes as she absolutely murders the Aslan name*) is finished with her patients, she, Vyrkris (*looks to the girl, who nods hesitantly*) and I will come aboard Beta.  Lt. Ruzz'koff, as soon as the doctor as finished with Zadherg, I would appreciate it if you would allow her to examine you as well before she goes. [*to the comm*]  The longer we can delay the transfer, Alpha, the more time she has to work on our wounded.  Suggest we do it when we make visual contact with the Dvonn... assuming we're not attacked at that point."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 13, 2004)

As the conversation continues, Trelene notes something on sensors. The boat has been moving past a dust cloud, and she notes that a thin swath of debris within the cloud is a few tenths of a degree too warm, and some of the particles have been ionized The phenomenon is consistent with a recent active laser scan of the area – someone from the direction of the planet, was, within the last several minutes, attempting to determine the nature of the mass. This far from anything else in the system, it is unlikely the scan was meant for mere prospecting.


----------



## Seonaid (May 13, 2004)

Ktarle nods in satisfaction, mostly to herself, and continues her work on Zaedhrarrg.


----------



## Watus (May 14, 2004)

OOC: Oops.  Thought we were on beta.  I edited the previous post for the sake of clarity.


----------



## Wilphe (May 15, 2004)

"If you need a pilot for Alpha I'll transfer across with the saw bones here, that gives her more time to look at me. Then you've got another body on site with some experience with this kind of gaff if the first team needs assistance."

      "I don't to ask about Quinn, I know he can do this in his sleep. How's the Zero G and Vacsuit experience of the rest of the entry team?"


----------



## doghead (May 15, 2004)

"I know my way around a Vacc suit. But I've almost no experience of working or fighting in Zero-G. A bit of fooling around while I was shipboard - so it won't be my first time."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 17, 2004)

As the conversation dies down, the two boats speed silently through space,  The sensors are quiet, although both boats are getting a more definite fix on the _Dvonn_ and the space around her.  To all appearances, it's just hanging there in the void, it's emergency beacon the only clue that it's not completely derelict. 

The boats are still about an hour and half out from the Dvonn when Ktarle finishes her operation and brings Zaedhrarrg out of sedation.  Despite looking rather terrible (the skin on Zaedhrarrg's chest will need to heal over time - the blood-soaked synthetic covering Ktarle has installed to halt infection is an improvement over the sucking wound itself, but not by much), he feels relatively good, andKtarle knows the operation has gone well.

A moment later, however, both boats receive a hail, and an incoming message: "Kerruchan lifeboats, this is JohnHenry Base, do you copy? Over."


----------



## Seonaid (May 17, 2004)

Ktarle looks sternly at Zaedhrarrg. "It's not better," she says. "But it will hold. You must _not_ exert yourself. _You_ are staying here. No arguments."


----------



## doghead (May 17, 2004)

Saanath glances up at the hail. He turn to the others, but makes no move to respond at this time.

ooc: Has their been any communication between JohnHenry and the Kerruchan? Has the Kerruchan broadcast anything at all since we've ben monitoring?  

Can we still talk privately between boats without responding to the hail from JohnHenry Base. If so ... 

"Hey Beta. You're the brains. Do you want to handle the hail? I assume that they know whats happened, but come to think of it, has their been any communication between them and the Keruuchan?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 17, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: Has their been any communication between JohnHenry and the Kerruchan? Has the Kerruchan broadcast anything at all since we've ben monitoring?



ooc: if there has, it's been via secure channels - nothing has come through on open channels, like the one they're using to contact you now. The Keruuchan has not broadcasted anything that you have picked up.

The hail has to be actively answered by opening the channel from your end in order for them to be able to hear you.

[Third time trying to edit this For got to include that Trelene has determined that the jamming both boats had experience before departure was centered not on the boats, but on the Keruuchan, so normal communications wouldn't be getting out anyway.  She further determined that the source of the jamming was coming from within the Keruuchan.


----------



## Watus (May 17, 2004)

Quinn shrugs.  "Might as well answer the hail.  They already know we're here, and there's not much they can do to stop us at this point, assuming they even want to."


----------



## Wilphe (May 18, 2004)

Ruzz'koff looks at Captain Darius - "If they wanted to scan for us I'm sure they could find us if they really wanted to. Anybody have an idea what System Defence Assets there are in this system? Fighters? SBDs? What?"


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2004)

"I agree. We should respond.

"If there were any SD assets around, would they not already have responded?


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 18, 2004)

Ruzz'koff said:
			
		

> "If they wanted to scan for us I'm sure they could find us if they really wanted to. Anybody have an idea what System Defence Assets there are in this system? Fighters? SBDs? What?



 "Tamandare is a pretty minor mining installation. Not too many civilian ships can handle the Jump-3 trip from here to Dukh from here, so the system isn't very attractive as a trade route. We - the Keruuchan, that is, were to be it's first resupply in a month, then we'd take on a load of heavy metals for Dukh. I wouln't expect there is too much in the way of defense - that may be one reason they haven't gone after the Dvonn themselves."



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> "I agree. We should respond."If there were any SD assets around, would they not already have responded?



"They may have already, at that," Julia says darkly. "Tamandere is a ways away from us, and it would take quite a while for anything slower than a 5G drive to get to us.  We might not pick them up on passives. Maybe it's time to go to active sensors? Like Ruzz'koff said, they'll find us once they decide they want to."

The comm insists: "Repeat, Keruuchan life boats, this is JohnHenry Base. Do you copy?"

Julia: "Okay, I'm opening the channel - any messages you'd like me to send?"


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2004)

Saanath decides to keep his flippent comments to himself.

"Nothing I can think of at this point."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 18, 2004)

Despite his casual reply and neutral tone, Saanath's thoughts come through loud and clear. Julia smirks slightly as she opens the channel to the planetary base.

"JohnHenry Base, this is Julia Darius, aboard the _Kirby_ - Keruuchan Life Boat Beta. We copy. We intend to arrive at Tamandere with wounded from a disabled liner in approximately eight hours - unless of course the corporation wishes to register, for the record, a formal refusal to provide aid. Over."

The several second delay passes as the signal makes it's way to the planet and back.

"Glad to hear you're still with us, Captain [Quinn and Tomas think they hear a slight hesitation before the title.]; We were a little worried since we haven't been able to establish stable communications with the _Keruuchan_. Captain, are you intent on approaching the corsair _Ullemguz_ despite warnings against? Over."

Julia responds, "JohnHenry Base, we will arrive in eight hours carrying wounded from Malikot liner, _Dvonn. _As a corporate entity under Imperial Charter you are required to provide aid. Will you comply? Over.

After several seconds - more this time - the base responds: "_Kirby,_ I am instructed to inform you that JohnHenry, Inc. will previde all mandated Title 1 aid, if you can verify the existence of a disabled ship. However, JohnHenry Incorporated reiterates it's position that the ship in question is a fully operational corsair, callsign _Ullemguz._ Accordingly, this base has dispatched an escort to protect your boats on approach to the corsair and to cover your retreat. You are instructed to reduce speed and rendezvous with the escort. Failure to do so shall void any theoretical obligation JohnHenry, Inc. may have regarding the protection of your craft. Over."

Julia leans back in her chair, mutes the channel, and exhales.  She looks to those on her boat, and says to everyone:  "_Kira_[ooc: that is, "Ker-A"], did you get all that? What's our response?"


----------



## Watus (May 18, 2004)

OOC: K/Interstellar Law +6 and P/Administrator +8.  Will our failure to comply with their request to redezvous with their escort actually relieve them of their legal responsibility to provide aid?  I sort of doubt it.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 18, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> OOC: K/Interstellar Law +6 and P/Administrator +8. Will our failure to comply with their request to redezvous with their escort actually relieve them of their legal responsibility to provide aid? I sort of doubt it.



OOC:  Wayne - I'd emailed this to you, but not for privacy reasons - I just couldn't post.

Quinn interprets the message as classic-corporate CYA-speak.  Translated, it
says, "We justify not getting involved with the Dvonn/Ullemguz by claiming
it is an active corsair.  We will justify not getting involved with you
because we expect you won't wait for our offered help.  If it turns out
you're proven right, we will do the minimum that is required of us legally."

Failure to wait for the escort would not relieve JohnHenry of it's
responsibility to the Dvonn, but it would effectively relieve them of any
responsibility for the _Kirby_ and _Kira_.  If they can credibly show that they
believe that the Dvonn/Ullemguz is a corsair, they would be relieved of a
responsibility to approach and aid the craft.


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2004)

"Scan the Dvonn. With everything we have. Lets see what we can find out for ourselves."


----------



## Wilphe (May 19, 2004)

"If there is anybody on board they're more likely to be dead in eight hours than in one a half. Let's run a full scan."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 19, 2004)

[ooc: Taking a bit of liberty here just to move things along some...]

Based on the expected rate of drift and last known position of the _Dvonn_, there is only a small area which the ship could be located in now (assuming it is disabled), and thus it takes Tomas and Trelene only a short time to locate the ship using the boats' ladar.  Both engineers determine the _Dvonn_'s exact position, and that it is exactly consistent with expectations - she is adrift.  Neither of them finds any metallic objects, other than the occasional iron-rich asteroid within 100km of _Dvonn_, but ladar is so focused a search tool that there hasn't been enough time to definitively state that there _isn't _a small ship or other metallic object somehwher in that sphere or the are beyond it - figure 20 minutes more, give or take, for that info, if it's desired.  Alternatively, either engineer could use the ladar to try to glean specific info about the Dvonn itself, based on the distortion of the beam as it is reflected back: engine temperatre (to determine when the drives were last used), orientation, detect the presence of oxygen or water crystal external to the ship, etc.  

Given the range to target and the reported level of power aboard the ship, the passive EMS is only going to start being really useful regarding the Dvonn in about an hour.

A minute after the ladar goes active, both boats' passive sensors detect multiple active EMS sensors trained upon them.  One source is coming from the planet; another is considerably closer, and closing, although at it's current speed, it would be several hours before it reached the two boats.


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2004)

"Tell John Henry we're consulting our lawyers and will get back to them. And lets return the favour and scan the them both back.

"Then get back to finding out as much as we can about the Dvonn. If something's wonky, I'd prefer to know about it before we get there."

ooc: never sleep much before flying. gotta be up in three hours ...

the dog should be sleeping


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 19, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Tell John Henry we're consulting our lawyers and will get back to them. And lets return the favour and scan the them both back.
> 
> "Then get back to finding out as much as we can about the Dvonn. If something's wonky, I'd prefer to know about it before we get there."



"JohnHenry base, we copy.  As soon as our lawyers have had a look at your offer, we'll be back in touch. Keruuchan lifeboats over and out," Julia finishes, closing the channel.  

Now that Zaedhrarrg has come round, he takes a quick look at the Kerruchan's data on the Dvonn, but sits back down without comment, obviously exhausted.  

Vyrkris, after handing him a packet of cool water, moves over to Ruzz'koff to give him one as well, "Are you doing okay, sir?  My brother came home from the army with a scar about that size of that wound a few years ago.  The fur's grown back over most of it, but he says he still feels it sometimes, especially when it rains - and we live on Daramm. "



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: never sleep much before flying. gotta be up in three hours ...
> 
> the dog should be sleeping




Same here - I schedule my flying over nights, if possible.  Might as well be on the plane if I'm not going to be sleepping anyway.


----------



## Seonaid (May 20, 2004)

Ktarle nods her head in satisfaction at Zaedhrarrg's state, and then moves forward slightly. "I would like to examine you, if you have a moment," she says to Ruzz'koff's back.


----------



## Wilphe (May 20, 2004)

"I'll survive, but I don't think now is the best time to take a look at it," Ruzz'koff gives what he hopes is a gallant smile at Vyrkris and a polite brushoff to Ktarle, "Let's get on with this, now is a really bad time to have second thoughts and I can't see a Corsair being that interested in two ships boats"

_<Unless they really need them or want hostages that is>_


----------



## Tonguez (May 20, 2004)

Tomas has been silent during the exchange with JohnHenry as he psyches himself up into battle-mode. _'It will be good to get back out into zero-G' he considers'_, its been too long since he felt that freedom

After scanning the Dvonn he reports the findings to the others and then

"I can do a scan of the surrounding area to make sure this isn't a trap and look hidden craft." he offers "or scan the Dvonn more - anything specific we need to know?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 20, 2004)

Ktarle frowns to herself, but nods and settles into a seat. She really hadn't expected him to agree, but knew she had to try.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 24, 2004)

Tomas and Trelene continue their scans of the _Dvonn_ and the area around it. During the next half hour, it becomes clear that the inbound contact is actually on an intercept course with _Keruuchan_, rather than the boats. This is confirmed by one more message from the base: 

"Keruuchan Life Boats _Alpha_ and _Beta_, this is JohnHenry Base. As you have not decreased your speed, it is clear you have decided not to accept our SDB escort. It will move in to protect Keruuchan. If you get in trouble, bee-line there. JohnHenry Base, over and out."

Sensors are able to determine that there is no unexpected oxygen or water external to _Dvonn_. The ship is oriented in the direction of drift, which is toward the system's gas giant Gelugon, and the temperature of its manuever drives shows that they haven't been used in at least several hours - at least longer than the _Keruuchan_ has been in the system. A search of the area surrounding the Dvonn shows no additional vessels - but searching a sphere by ladar is a rather slow process, ever more so as the area to be searched expands. By the time the boats finish their deccels an hour and a half later, however, Tomas can definitively say that there is nothing within several minutes of the ship.

Now in visual range, everyone their first real of the Dvonn. It's a garishly painted corsair, though, a few people note, there's a method to the madness: while two hardpoint laser turrets are visible (one dorsal, one ventral), it looks like there are also two circular areas of highly reflective paint that could easily be covers for weapons systems not designed to show up on sensors. On the ventral side of the ship, directly behind the turret, is a a series of apparently decroative upturned claws (Ruzz'koff, Zaedhrarrg, and Quinn recognize this as a grapple - there will be a large airlock there.) The main airlock is visible on the starboard side, while there appears to be a small hangar near the front of the ship, ventrally. 

There is no activity within or around the ship that is discernable from the boats.


----------



## Seonaid (May 24, 2004)

As they close, Ktarle becomes more grim. "Just tell me what to do," she says to the boat in general. [She does not have a suit on, as she was in the middle of the operation when everyone else was putting theirs on.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 24, 2004)

Julia hold up a vacc suit, reading Ktarle's look.  "Are you familiar with these, Doctor?  I'll help you in.  I know you won't be able to do much for the wounded while in it, but it might be easier to get you to them than them to you."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 24, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene leaves the sensors in the capable hands of Tomas and grabs a vac suit. She easily dons the suit and is back at the sensors before long.


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2004)

Ktarle's mouth is pulled down slightly in a grimace. "I've used one before, but long, long ago." She allows Julia to help her into it, though she looks tempted to growl at the restriction of movement.

[My computer had its final--I think--breakdown Sunday morning. I don't know how often I'll be posting. Hopefully still daily, but possibly not. Feel free to auto me, if necessary. Also, June 1 through 6 I'll be out of town and most likely 100% without internet access.]


----------



## Douane (May 25, 2004)

A bit earlier:


Once he comes back to consciousness, Zaedhrarrg looks around wide-eyed to ascertain where he is. Then he inspects his tail for possible damage it might have incurred by him lying on it.


"Oooh, already feeling better. 

Thanks a lot, Ktarle. That was a really nice thing to do.

And decidely different from the way Ma used to handle such matters."


Shaking his head to few times to get the fog out of his head, he contemplates their current situation 




			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle looks sternly at Zaedhrarrg. "It's not better," she says. "But it will hold. You must _not_ exert yourself. _You_ are staying here. No arguments."




Zaed smiles gently at Ktarle (without the exaggerated showing of teeth).


" 'No arguments.' This is where you are right, Ktarle.

'You are staying here'. Unfortunately, this where you are wrong.


Case one: I was right and it is indeed a true corsair. You are going to need me because I'm the only here who has ever dealt with corsairs before.

Case two: I was wrong and it is a real emergency. In that case nothing in this universe (or the next) is going to stop me from helping. I'm Scout, after all."


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2004)

Ktarle growls at Zaedhrarrg in the low warning tone of mother to cub. "Stay. Here. I will put you under if I have to." [She won't, of course, because if this situation turns ugly, they'll need as many able bodies as possible. If I need a bluff check, let me know. I was hoping to RP this out instead. Good to have you back, Douane!]


----------



## Douane (May 25, 2004)

_EEP!

Why does she have to be so tall?

At least I could look down on Ma. . . . Not that it did me any good!_


"Erm, but you can't do that, Ktarle. I'm Scout and people are relying on us to help them! What would they say if heard that a Scout was here, but just sat in a boat, doing nothing? The public outcry would be terrible! People might no longer trust the Scouts to risk everything to save lives and bring help!

No, I just can't sit here and not help! It's a Scout's duty to help and do good without concern for himself."



[OoC: Thanks, Seonaid!  I'm glad to be back into the game, too.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 25, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle's mouth is pulled down slightly in a grimace. "I've used one before, but long, long ago." She allows Julia to help her into it, though she looks tempted to growl at the restriction of movement.



Julia frowns slightly as she helps Ktarle into the suit, realizing that it's not going to be the best fit - her security chief was the only Aslan in the crew, and he was big, even for a male.  _It'll have to do..._ She turns to the vargr: "Mr. Zadherg, no one is doubting your courage, or willingness to help in an emergency, but you must admit that you are not...one hundred percent, at present.  Maybe if you just stayed in the boat until we determine that it would be safe--"  She stops short, feeling Zaedhrarrg's glare upon her.


----------



## Wilphe (May 25, 2004)

"I've dealt with corsairs before, and so I think Quinn has too. You are not the only one," Ruzz'koff pauses and leans back round the seat with a grin on his face, "Besides, we're the reserve. Wouldn't you like to be the one who goes in and saves the crew and the first rescue team?"

       "Let's get a course in that doesn't leave us in the arc of fire of their weapons, just in case."


----------



## Tonguez (May 25, 2004)

Tomas continues the scans as the others ready themselves, takibng the extra 20 minutes to widen the scan around the Dvonn, checking to see what other objects might be present and hidden from immediate view


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Besides, we're the reserve. Wouldn't you like to be the one who goes in and saves the crew and the first rescue team?"



Ktarle looks confused. "We are? Who was the first rescue crew?" [Sorry, I'm confused OOC by this statement.]


----------



## Douane (May 26, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> She turns to the vargr: "Mr. Zadherg, no one is doubting your courage, or willingness to help in an emergency, but you must admit that you are not...one hundred percent, at present. Maybe if you just stayed in the boat until we determine that it would be safe--" She stops short, feeling Zaedhrarrg's glare upon her.




"But this isn't about having to prove my courage, not at all! - Though I would of course step mightily on the tail of everyone who dares to question mine! - Even if I'm not at hundred percent ..., Stars, even if I am not at ten percent the duty remains the same. How could I ever forsake it? I would not be worthy of being called "Scout"!

No, I must do this. There's no waiting for "safe" for a Scout!"


----------



## Douane (May 26, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "I've dealt with corsairs before, and so I think Quinn has too. You are not the only one," Ruzz'koff pauses and leans back round the seat with a grin on his face, "Besides, we're the reserve. Wouldn't you like to be the one who goes in and saves the crew and the first rescue team?"




"But Scouts don't do the 'reserve thing'! How would we even be able to? Have you never heard our motto "One emergency, one scout."* ?"

...

"Ah, you know ... Well, actually I meant dealing with them by talking to them, not shooting at them or trying to cutlass them. I think this should be our preferred course of action, given the situation. Don't you think so?"

Zaed replies earnestly without mocking undertones or traces of sarcasm in his voice. 



* Since the scouts trace their origins back to the pony express of old, I found this most fitting. 

[OOC: Zaed truly believes everything he says.  ]


----------



## Wilphe (May 26, 2004)

OOC:
I think it might be my bad. Looking back the current Plan as I understand it is:

On Alpha:

Entry team:
Quinn, Saanath & Captain Darius

Remaining on Alpha:

Ktarle, Vyrkris and Ruzz'koff (Pilot)


On Beta:

Trelene, Zaedhrarrg, Tomas


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 26, 2004)

OOC:  I think that's right, Wilphe, with a couple changes - Tomas was to be part of the Entry team, originally, I think. Captain Darius wasn't but it makes some sense that the goes (she's not much in a fight, though), so she will, unless the people think the risk of having the only pilot aboard Alpha being reduced to 1 lifeblood is great enough that she should stay on, just in case.

On Alpha (will dock first  to emergent receive wounded):
Entry team:
Quinn, Saanath, Tomas  (Captain Darius?)

Remaining on Alpha - 
Ktarle, Vyrkris, Ruzz'koff (Pilot), (Captain Darius?)

On Beta (will dock second to receive stable survivors and dead):
Trelene, Zaedhrarrg


----------



## Seonaid (May 26, 2004)

[ Wait, how did Ktarle operate on Zaed if they're on different boats? Are we changing personnel? ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 26, 2004)

[bingo.  Boats will dock with each other and shuffle people.]


----------



## Douane (May 26, 2004)

Zaed steps back quickly to pick up one of the vacc suits before anyone can prevent him from doing so when he suddenly pauses and stares at helmet. Picking up another one, he raises the other paw and feels the outline of his muzzle.

"Why don't you have any suits for Vargr?" he adresses the Captain with an accusing voice.


[OoC: I'm assuming the one for the Vargr engineer is on the other boat.  ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 26, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Zaed steps back quickly to pick up one of the vacc suits before anyone can prevent him from doing so when he suddenly pauses and stares at helmet. Picking up another one, he raises the other paw and feels the outline of his muzzle.
> 
> "Why don't you have any suits for Vargr?" he adresses the Captain with an accusing voice.
> ]



"We were somewhat rushed in our departured from _Kerruchan_, Zadherg - We had ten suits on board, but only two were for vargr - I hope they were loaded, but I can't be sure."  When she finishes, though, Saanath says from the other boat, "Pretty sure I put them on the _Kirby_, Captain; should be there." The captain is standing in front of the rest of the pile.


----------



## Douane (May 26, 2004)

_Zaedhrarrg!_


"Eh. No offense, captain, but I don't think this would have happened on a Scout-ship. 

Somehow I don't think I can get this," Zaed crosses his eyes as he looks down his muzzle, "to fit into a standard helmet. What a pity I hadn't the time to bring my own suit."

...

"Well ... this _is_ a big hindrance." As Zaed speaks he raises his right paw to scratch at the bandage on his chest. Upon a withering glance from Ktarle, he continues to raise it to scratch his ear, smiling sheepishly.


"So, looks like you got your wish, Ktarle." "Meh!"

Zaedhrarrg throws himself dejectedly on one of the benches, with his ears and tail drooping low.


----------



## Seonaid (May 26, 2004)

Ktarle smiles contentedly, muzzle contorted strangely. "As I suspected," she says rather smugly. Her expression changes abruptly as she tries to shift position and realizes she can't, due to the vacc suit. She growls a little bit under her breath.


----------



## Wilphe (May 27, 2004)

"Just cut out a hole for your tail and leave the vizer down, you'll do fine, are we ready to dock and swap personnel people?", Ruzz'koff looks at the Captain, "Was there an especial reason you wanted Vyrkris on Alpha, because it's going to be awfully crowded on there if we've many wounded."

       "What do you think? Main airlock and straight in the easy way? No point in over-elaborating things. Can we get an approach that will keep us out of the arc of the guns and can beta loiter somewhere out of their arcs?"

       "What can we think off that's likely to have leaked? Radiation? Hydrogen Fuel? Coolant? Anything at all showing on the scans. If there's compartments flooded with hydrogen the temperature should be below normal and maybe it'd be venting somwhere - any sign of that? Any trace of anything in the local space that shouldn't be there?"


----------



## Douane (May 27, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Just cut out a hole for your tail and leave the vizer down, you'll do fine,[...]




The ear closest to Ruzz'koff slowly raises.

_Suuure. Like I would expose my handsome tail to the void.

...

Hey, that doesn't work at all!_


Zaedhrarrg gives the other Vargr an appraising once-over.

_Wonder if he's ever used a suit before?  Probably not._ [Sigh] _What do they teach at the academy these days?_


----------



## doghead (May 27, 2004)

Saanath shakes his head at the Vargr's insistance at being part of the boarding party and the general to and frowing.

_So this is why the forces are so fond of Chains of Command ..._

"Vyrkris can stay on Beta if she is stable. We only need to bring a pilot and Ktarle aboard Alpha. I'd suggest that the Captain stays on Beta with Ms Scrautigue and Zaed. We're relying on Beta to watch our backs, and between you, you should have the experience to cover anything that comes up.

Saanath looks around to ensure everyone on the boat is suited up. Once they are, he gets back on the comm. 

"Lets get these boats docked and do this."

Once the exchange is done, he hands command of the boat over to the new pilot and moves back to await Quinns instructions. While he waits, he checks over his suit and equipment again. He packs the Handheld computer into a secure pocket, and the datalink into another. The Coldlight lantern into another.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 27, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Just cut out a hole for your tail and leave the vizer down, you'll do fine, are we ready to dock and swap personnel people?", Ruzz'koff looks at the Captain, "Was there an especial reason you wanted Vyrkris on Alpha, because it's going to be awfully crowded on there if we've many wounded."



"Just a contingency - the boats need a crew of two, unless the pilot is going to be flying blind.  If the doctor boards the Dvonn, I was thinking we'd still want the boats viable.  Vyrkris is the smallest person here. If the space is more of a concern than that risk, no problem - she'll stay here.



> "What can we think off that's likely to have leaked? Radiation? Hydrogen Fuel? Coolant? Anything at all showing on the scans. If there's compartments flooded with hydrogen the temperature should be below normal and maybe it'd be venting somwhere - any sign of that? Any trace of anything in the local space that shouldn't be there?"



The _Dvonn_'s tempreature is slightly below normal - but there is no sign that anything has been vented. Scanners couldn't find evidence of even a solid waste dump along their known flight path, and there are no unexpected substances around the _Dvonn_ itself.


----------



## Watus (May 28, 2004)

"The captain is right.  Vyrkris should come aboard Alpha... there's a good chance that the boarding party will have to leave aboard Beta, and we don't want to leave Alpha with a copilot."


----------



## Seonaid (May 28, 2004)

Ktarle waits uncomfortably in her vacc suit. Every once in a while she checks the small medkit she assembled from the supplies available to her.


----------



## Wilphe (May 29, 2004)

OOC:
      What is "below normal" in this context?

     Lower than what it would be if life support was functioning normally, or lower than what they would expect it to be if life support had failed during the accident?


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 29, 2004)

[ooc: For humans, uncomfortably cool/cold, depending on the area of the ship. The temperature is lower than what the Keruuchan found five hours ago via long range scanner.  This is consistent with a life support malfunction, but not necessarily a catestrophic one.]


----------



## Tonguez (May 31, 2004)

"Nothing to indicate its a decoy" Tomas summizes as much to ease his mind as anything else "its gonna be cold but the Vac-suits should help, I'm ready to go as soon as you are" he indicates...


----------



## doghead (Jun 1, 2004)

Saanath is not an engineer. But surely if the Dvonn is losing life support it should be venting something he feels. But still, there are others who are engineers here and if they seem unconcerned about it ...

"Ready."


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 2, 2004)

"Okay, let's dock and prepare to transfer. Hold still, I promise I'll be gentle," Ruzz'koff eases the shuttle round in order to mate with alpha.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 10, 2004)

Ruzz'koff guides Beta in alongside Alpha expertly, and the magnetic clamps bring the two hatches together with a satisfying clang that echoes through both boats.  When the seals are in place the hatches open, allowing a series of brief greetings before the transfer takes place.  Everyone moves over into Alpha except Zaedhrarrg (who quickly takes the pilot's chair with a toothy grin after Ruzz'koff departs), Trelene, and Captain Darius. Just that quickly, the hatches shut and the boats disengage.  

Julia's voice somes over the comm.  "Good Luck, Alpha.  Entry team try to stay in datalink contact with us at all times - _Dvonn_'s comm system will need to amp the signals for you, but your 'links should self-configure to _Dvonn_ as soon as you board, assuming the comm system is working as well as it was a few hours ago.  You get in over your head, make for the nearest exit, and one of us will pick you up."  

The space around the boats is silent and dead. _Dvonn_ looms beofre them hagning eerily showing no external signs of damage, but no signs of activity.  The ship might as well be parked in a hangar.  

The crew of Alpha begins final preprations for boarding, and the pilot gets ready to make his final approach on main airlock.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 11, 2004)

[I'm confused as to where I am and what I'm supposed to be doing. I'm going to assume I'm *waiting* on Alpha.] Ktarle settles back uncomfortably and resists the urge to twitch her tail. Her hands clench and unclench sporadically as she awaits further orders.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 11, 2004)

[ooc: You got it right, Seonaid.  I wasn't sure who was piloting at the moment, but as soon as whoever it is take s the boat in, someone with T/Mechanics or T/Electronics can try to get the airlock open.]


----------



## Watus (Jun 11, 2004)

Quinn attached the laser pistol's power pack to the belt on his vacc suit.

He shrugs.  "You know.  Just in case."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 11, 2004)

Alpha moves silently into position at Dvonn's airlock, and the boat docks without difficulty.  Dvonn's seals seem to be working properly, and they extend automatically to meet the approaching boat.  When the clamps and seals are inplace, and the boat has securely docked, everyone looks to Quinn for orders, tensing slightly in anticipation of the boarding.   

Vyrkris, who has now moved nervously to the co-pilot's seat next to Ruzz'koff, says "Do you want me to open the hatch now, Sir?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

On Beta:

Trelene continues to scan the immediate area for anomalies.


----------



## doghead (Jun 11, 2004)

*Saanath Merchant 6*

Saanath takes a stun rod, hefting it a couple of times to get a feel for the weight. He then attaches the holster to his belt. He eyes the lasers warily for a moment, then looks to Quinn, uncertainty written across his face.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 11, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> On Beta:
> 
> Trelene continues to scan the immediate area for anomalies.



Not quite sure why it catches her attention, Trelene scans a group of ateroids a ways off from the Dvonn - farther out than tho two boats have been scanning so far.  Of the fifteen odd objects present, preliminarily, at least one seems to have a much higher mass than the others. *Could* be merely a source of as-yet-unmined heavy metals that the JohnHenry base will eventually pick up.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Not quite sure why it catches her attention, Trelene scans a group of asteroids a ways off from the Dvonn - farther out than the two boats have been scanning so far.  Of the fifteen odd objects present, preliminarily, at least one seems to have a much higher mass than the others. *Could* be merely a source of as-yet-unmined heavy metals that the JohnHenry base will eventually pick up.




Both intrigued by the find and bored with her current situation, Trelene focuses the sensors on the one odd object to try and get better sensory data.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 12, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Both intrigued by the find and bored with her current situation, Trelene focuses the sensors on the one odd object to try and get better sensory data.



On a second scan, the composition of the asteroid remains elusive.  Of course, with these low grade sensors, that's not too much of a surprise.  Still...


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 12, 2004)

Ruzz'koff gives a low breath, "Can we configure a comm link to the Dvonn from here and patch into their internal system or are we going to have to do this the hard way?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 12, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff gives a low breath, "Can we configure a comm link to the Dvonn from here and patch into their internal system or are we going to have to do this the hard way?"



The captain says, "Most ships' hulls are shielded against electronic noise - radiation, personal communicators, etc. Datalink signals aren't strong enough to get through in most cases, without patching into the comm system. Most ship's do that automatically, unless there's a security threat.  If they've locked down the comm system, the team will  need to manually patch into a terminal on the Dvonn to call out. They could still hear us, though, as our transmitters should be powerful enough to get through."


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 13, 2004)

Tomas is ready with lazer attached to its power pack and tools at the ready. He's use to working the Hull of ships from his life as an engineer and getting back to zero-G ought to be a good work out for his ailing muscles.

He moves forward ready for Quinn to make the call


ooc



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> the team will  need to manually patch into a terminal on the Dvonn to call out. They could still hear us, though, as our transmitters should be powerful enough to get through."




So are there terminals or some way of accessing them, on the external hull? or do we need to be inside to tap into them?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> ooc
> So are there terminals or some way of accessing them, on the external hull? or do we need to be inside to tap into them?



ooc:  One could make an extremely difficult t/comm check, but basically the answer is you'd need to be inside.  But only if the ship has been locked down to prevent extraneous communication - normally the ships computer would add any datalinks present to its network automatically.  Sort of like Starbucks' wi-fi  internet access.


----------



## Watus (Jun 14, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Vyrkris, who has now moved nervously to the co-pilot's seat next to Ruzz'koff, says "Do you want me to open the hatch now, Sir?"




Settling his shoulders into the vacc suit, Quinn shakes his head in the negative.   "I need you over here."

He hands her a weapon.  "In the event this turns ugly, it's your job to keep any unfriendlies off the boat.  Got it?"

He turns to Saanath and Thomas, checks their gear, and reaches for the airlock's activator.  "All aboard that's going aboard."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 14, 2004)

Vyrkris looks up at Quinn with impossibly large eyes, and swallows.  "Yes, sir."  She takes the pistol puts the power pack on her belt, somewhat awkwardy.  She backs up to the co-pilot's chair and settles in, eying the entry team.As the boat's hatch slides open, the crew of _Alpha_  is treated to the sight of a metal airlock on which has been painted a garish vargr-skull-and-crossbones flag, straight out of the "Corsairs of the Torku Wastes" ride at a HiranuWorld park.  The activation pad for the airlock is keypad-based; it will either need to be bypassed or forced.


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2004)

Saanath sticks his tongue out at Quinn's back. He then throws back his head and laughs. _Getting into trouble again Saanath. God, you just never grow up._ He reaches down and takes a weapon (a pistol if available, a rifle otherwise) and proceeds to give it a once over. -_Power. Safety. Setting? Sorted. I think._ - before setting it on his belt.

Seeing Quinn reaching for the airlock, he hurridly steps over to the door, slapping his helmate's visor closed and clicking the lock into place as he goes.

He flashes Vyrkris a thumbs up and a big grin, only to realise that the visor is set to mirrored. _Right, get with the program Saanath. Lock 'n Load! 'n all that._ He sighs to himself inside his helmate, then returns his attention to Quinn.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 14, 2004)

"Any ideas on a password?" Tomas asks as he steps forward noticing that the boat is suddenly smaller than he had realised. He notices Sanaaths actions and grins bemusedly - 'stress of imminent battle' he assumes

"I can try and override the activation pad sir" he offers as he gets alongside Quinn having so quickly reverted back o navy service. Besides the word sir is short and efficient, much better in an emmergency than the less formal terms he could use 'boss' being the least offensive ...


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 15, 2004)

Ruzz'koff sits alert and ready to move the shuttle away if necessary.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 15, 2004)

Ktarle sits nervously, impatiently, waiting for orders or casualties.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> On a second scan, the composition of the asteroid remains elusive.  Of course, with these low grade sensors, that's not too much of a surprise.  Still...




Trelene takes her time this time and checks herself as she tries to get a really good scan of the asteroid. (taking 20)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 17, 2004)

Julia's voice intrudes:  "Tomas, could you get it open? Are you in?  Can't tell from over here."

Meanwhile Julia glances over and sees Trelene deep in thought - concentrating intently on the sensors as she make fine adjustments and recalculates earlier findings.  All Julia sees on the screen, however, is an unremarkable asteroid, less than a hundred meters across.


----------



## doghead (Jun 17, 2004)

In the strange artificial silence of the suit, Saanath realises that his heart is beating fast. He concentrates on slowing his breathing as he waits for Quinn to give the go command.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 18, 2004)

ooc Opening the airlock (unless Quinn has other ideas) woohoo rolled a 19! +11 = 30 (T/Electronics ,Mechanical or T/Engineering)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 18, 2004)

The security console is pretty standard. Tomas assumes that it's not vargr technology, (the finger pads are smaller than the ones they generally use, on account of their claws) so it's probably a relatively recent add-on. The task of shorting the thing out in just the right way would normally be pretty straightforward, but the suit makes it a bit more of a challenge. Still, the airlock soon yawns open, waiting for the team to come aboard. No greeting, no tone, no alarm, accompanies the opening of the hatch. Additionally, hen the airlock opened, there was no substanstial change in pressure aboard the boat. Since the interior volume of the airlock is about half that of the boat's, it's a pretty clear bet the airlock was at full air pressure before _Alpha_ docked. 

There is a light on in the airlock, and from the boat, everyone has a clear view of a small space with another door and security pad on its far side.  
****************

Julia hears the hiss of the airlock hatch over the comm, and nods to herself, "Great. Sounds like you guys are in. Keep us posted - and don't forget the oxygen!" She looks over at the other seat, where Trelene is still in the process of interpreting data, and says quietly, "What have you got there?"


----------



## Watus (Jun 18, 2004)

"Alright, this is it."

Quinn steps through the hatch and into the airlock.

"Keep your eyes open."


----------



## doghead (Jun 19, 2004)

Saanath gives Tomas time to collect his stuff together then cautiously follows him into the Dvonn.

ooc: from memory, there were enough pistols for Saanath to grab one as well, but could you let me know.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 19, 2004)

ooc: yes, there were enough


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 19, 2004)

Ktarle continues to wait. None of the chatter means anything to her, and though she wants to rush in to help whoever might be wounded, she realizes that is foolish. She sighs and looks around distractedly.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 20, 2004)

Ruzz'koff, unable to take an active part in proceedings, sits back and sizes up Vyrkris.

      OOC: Sense Motive really. Does she look at ease, confident, ready to use that pistol if she has to?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 20, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff, unable to take an active part in proceedings, sits back and sizes up Vyrkris.
> 
> OOC: Sense Motive really. Does she look at ease, confident, ready to use that pistol if she has to?



In Ruzz'koff's view, she is decidedly *not* confident.  She looks ready to use the pistol, if necessary, possibly even if it's not all that necessary, out of nerves.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 20, 2004)

(moving right along...)
After Saanath, Quinn, and Tomas step in to the airlock, the outer door slides shut behind them.  Tomas step up to the next security pad, and after some difficulty, is able to open the inner door.

This time, the pressure guage on each of their suits registers a quick drop, as the air inside the airlock is sucked out into the rest of the ship.  It's not a vaccuum inside here, but it is way below normal air pressure. 

Before them stretches a short corridor, leading to an iris valve hatch.  The walls are painted green on top, black on the bottom, in the colors of Turku Waste Corsairs.  The whole corridor covered in a thin layer of dust, as if it hasn't been used in a long time - each man leaves footprints behind him in it as he walks.

*********
Back on the boats, the breathing and random sounds that had been coming through from Tomas' and Quinn's personal communicators stoops for a few moments, but then begins again as the comms get picked up by the Dvonn's comm network.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 20, 2004)

"Strange" Tomas muses as they move along the dusty corridor "either these people don't clean or this hall hasn't been used in a while - why would a ship not be using one of its accessways?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 21, 2004)

Ktarle resists the urge to talk on the comm system, thinking it best to leave the searchers alone. Her hands clench and unclench before she relaxes them deliberately.


----------



## doghead (Jun 21, 2004)

Saanath shakes his head.

"I don't know. Even if not used, it should be inspected regularly."

Saanath hesitates for a moment, fumbling with his suit. ~If there is a secure channel on it, he will turn it an and, silently if posiible, indicate for the others to do the same.~


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 21, 2004)

OOC:The comms in the vac suits are not secure, but they are also not patched into the Dvonn's comm system. You would need to turn those off/close the channels to speak over the suit's comms without going out through the Dvonn's system to the boats.

Edit: made mistake - thought Saanath didn't have a personal communicator.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 23, 2004)

Julia seems not to have Ktarle's restraint, and it clearly wishing she was aboard the Dvonn.  At Tomas' and Saanath's observations, she says, "What is it?  What's wrong?"


----------



## doghead (Jun 23, 2004)

Saanath pauses for a moment, looks back down the corridor and flashes a thumbs up sign at the airlock.

"Nothing. We are fine here. I just wanted to check something. We be a minute or two."

Saanath then switches off his personal comm cutting himself out of the Dvonn's system. He hails Quinn and Tomas on the suit's comm.

~assuming that they respond and have also gone local~
ooc: I think I've understood you right. Our PComm's are patched into the ships system, but not the suits.

"I think that there are enough oddities here to justify being suspicious. I think that we should agree to take no one at face value and agree on a fall back plan. In case things go pear shaped and we loose comm."

Saanath realises that he has started to perspire slightly. He lifts his arm slightly to wipe his forhead before remembering that he is wearing a suit..


----------



## Watus (Jun 24, 2004)

OOC: Are we in the main airlock here, or is this the grapple's airlock?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 24, 2004)

ooc: you went in through the main airlock, and are now in the corridor beyond it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Julia looks over at the other seat, where Trelene is still in the process of interpreting data, and says quietly, "What have you got there?"




Not taking looking up from her work, the luriani woman merely nods toward the sensor data.

"I'm not sure. That is what I am in the process of figuring out."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 28, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Not taking looking up from her work, the luriani woman merely nods toward the sensor data.
> 
> "I'm not sure. That is what I am in the process of figuring out."



A few seconds later, after the outer hatch of the Dvonn closes and the the team moves further into the _Dvonn_, those on the boats hear the conversation that follows. Julia says, "What is it? What's wrong?"

All hear Saanath's voice over the comm channel: "_Nothing. We are fine here. I just wanted to check something. We be a minute or two._" Then, two more clicks, followed by an excruciating silence. 

"Damn! What are they doing in there? I told them to remain in--" She stops short, looking straight at Trelene, whose face has flushed a pale green, a reaction similar in a Luriani to a terran human turning white.


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> .... She stops short, looking straight at Trelene, whose face has flushed a pale green, a reaction similar in a Luriani to a terran human turning white.





ooc: I would just like to state for the record, before Maerdwyn pulls a great big green alien space booger out from ... well, under his hat so to speak, that Saanath has no intention of staying out of comm for any longer than it takes for ... uhh, the other two to post up. 

green alien space booger <--


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 28, 2004)

OOC: No, no - The green alien space booger comes in *later*


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 28, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "I think that there are enough oddities here to justify being suspicious. I think that we should agree to take no one at face value and agree on a fall back plan. In case things go pear shaped and we loose comm."
> 
> Saanath realises that he has started to perspire slightly. He lifts his arm slightly to wipe his forhead before remembering that he is wearing a suit..




"Agreed" Tomas also switches the comms off to speak without going out over all channels "we need to treat this like a military op on a hostile ship- so Quinn your our tactical man, whats your call on the fall back plan - we dont want to be jumped by a  green alien space booger  do we"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene looks up at the captain.

"Ack! There are two small spacecraft on the far side of that asteroid."

She points to the asteroid.

"By their mass I would guess that they are fighters. They are heating up which means they will be moving most likely. If they are fighters they can get to our position really fast. It... Wait! What's this?"

The luriani woman adjusts some sensor controls quickly.

"Painting a third target moving at a high acceleration vector toward the Dvonn. It looks like a missile."

Trelene continues to adjust the sensors.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 29, 2004)

[ Do we have an open channel between the ships? That is, can Ktarle hear the conversation between Trelene and Julia? ]


----------



## Watus (Jun 29, 2004)

"Right, let's head for the bridge.  Check each room along the way, and be ready to provide cover fire.  If there are hostiles aboard, we don't want to get surrounded, and we don't want our line of retreat blocked."

"Ready?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 29, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [ Do we have an open channel between the ships? That is, can Ktarle hear the conversation between Trelene and Julia? ]



ooc: yes and yes


----------



## doghead (Jun 29, 2004)

"Right. If things go bad, we make back for the boat."

Saanath switches his PComm back one, linking him back into the ships comm system, then pulls his pistol out, taking care to keep it pointed down for the moment.

"OK. I'm ready. Lets see whats going on."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 29, 2004)

Ktarle yelps at the communications from Beta. "Who's firing at the _Dvonn_?" she demands across the open channel.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 29, 2004)

OOC: Ruzz'koff knows there's an incoming missile so if he can get it on his scanners  or get a data feed he will do the following (assuming that they are docked tight enough to pull this off)

IC:     
        "Brace for collision upon my mark. Hold yourselves steady, am undertaking an emergency positioning burn in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 - execute," Ruzz'koff fires up the boat's drive without undocking from the Dvonn, trying to pivot the dead mass of the Dvonn to keep it between the shuttle and the missile.

OOC:
    So that when the missile does strike, it will strike the other side of the Dvonn from where they are docked.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 29, 2004)

Those inside the Dvonn feel a low vibration as Ruzz'koff attempts the dangerous maneuver, trying to exert just enough force on the dvon that it pivots without tearing the boat free from the woefully inadequate clamps holding the crafts together - but at least they hold.  With the Alpha's hatch still open and the painted vargr skull and crossbones device still staring at everyone, this is of no small comfort, considering what would happen if they gave way.  The rotation of the _Dvonn_, at this point, however, is excruciatingly slow. 

Vyrkris picks up the missile, which lights up the sensors brilliantly as it emerges from between the heavy metal-laden asteroids.  She looks at Ruzz'koff with a panicked expression. "It just changed course! Not by much, but it definately adjusted! I can't tell if it's targeting _Dvonn _or_ US_!"

ooc:  in combat, Vyrkris, or someone else beside the pilot will need to man the sensors.  Ruzz'koff's maneuver has improved the AC of _Alpha_ by one against either a direct or indirect hit by the missile.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene nods at the instruments. Her words are noticeably urgent.

"Confirmed missile on intercept vector to Dvonn or Alpha. Can't get a confirmed target at this time."

She continues to try and get a fix on the missile's target.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 30, 2004)

. .


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 30, 2004)

ooc: (resubscribing)


----------



## Watus (Jun 30, 2004)

OOC: Is the boarding party hearing this?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 30, 2004)

ooc: No, though they feel the vibration of the _Alpha_'s maneuver drives kicking in.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 30, 2004)

"Somebody shut that door. If we loose docking we're all screwed."


----------



## Watus (Jun 30, 2004)

Feeling the vibrations through the deckplates, Quinn turns to the others, concern evident on his face.  He keys the radio mike.

"Alpha, what the hell is going on out there?"


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 1, 2004)

"Ambush. Incoming missile. Two hostiles, mass profile fits with fighters. Either you get back here sharpish and we try and get the hell out of here or you get to a turret and we fight it out. If they are fighters we probably can't outrun them, so battle or surrender seem our best options and I sure as hell ain't surrendering."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

After some more adjustments of the sensors and some quick calculations, Trelene refines her previous analysis.

"Target is confirmed as the Alpha. Repeat! Target is Alpha, not Dvonn. Brace for impact."

She adjusts a few controls and checks her math as quickly as possible.

"Have checked velocity and mass of incoming missile. Missile was launched soon after my initial scan of the fighters and originated from fighters' position. If it hits Alpha... These babies aren't armored at all. Alpha will be seriously damage."


----------



## Watus (Jul 1, 2004)

OOC: Can we access the ship's communication's system from here and send out a general message on the ship's speakers?  Something along the lines of "Paging all suvivors.  Get your asses to the main airlock."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 1, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> OOC: Can we access the ship's communication's system from here and send out a general message on the ship's speakers? Something along the lines of "Paging all suvivors. Get your asses to the main airlock."



ooc: you'd need to find a terminal first, but yes.  Tailspinner, please check your email - we may have had a miscommunication.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 1, 2004)

Ktarle jumps up at the movement of Alpha, then settles nervously back in her seat. "What can I do?" she demands.


----------



## Watus (Jul 1, 2004)

> Quinn looks around.  "We need to find a terminal and let anyone left on the ship know that we're here and that we won't be for much longer.  Seems safe to assume that no ambush is going to be launched on board."
> 
> "And Alpha: I need an ETA on that missile."




OOC: Nevermind. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 1, 2004)

edit: original post fixed.


----------



## Watus (Jul 1, 2004)

"Alpha, I need an ETA on that missile."

To the boarding party: "We need to determine the operational status of this ship ASAP.  Find a terminal.  Fast."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene continues to check here math as she speaks.

"ETA on missile impact is ... 4 minutes, 36 seconds, mark!"


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 2, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> "Alpha, I need an ETA on that missile."
> 
> To the boarding party: "We need to determine the operational status of this ship ASAP.  Find a terminal.  Fast."




Snapping into action Tomas makes a quick scan of the hallway for any likely terminals. 
"Damn" he curses "we need to get everyone onboard! Those boats aren't gonna survive a hit!"

He keeps up his search ...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 2, 2004)

Tomas doesn't see any terminals in this hall.  The iris valve at the end opens as he approaches, revealing a somewhat steep staircase leading up to the mid deck, presumably.  90 degrees to the left from the valve Tomas is standing at is another valve, this one marked "Crew Members Only beyond this point" and protected by a security pad.


----------



## doghead (Jul 2, 2004)

"We don't know that there is anyone on this goddamn ship. The whole thing reeks of bait. No significant signs of damage and a thick layer of dust in the airlock!

"We're back to groping around in the dark again. All right, lets find a terminal," Saanath growls. He swings around and follows Tomas through the door at the end of the corridor. "Perhaps this ship might still be of use." 

_Please god, let there be some big arse guns on this thing. A meson cannon or two would be nice._

"Hey Trelene - how much would those engines of yours be worth to a competitor?"

ooc: Not sure if these are any good with keypads. T/Communications: 8/+11 (+1 Edu, +2 Hacker), T/Computer 8/+11 (+1 Edu, +2 Hacker). Saanath has his Personal Comp with him. Perhpas the laser would be more effective.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 2, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: Not sure if these are any good with keypads. T/Communications: 8/+11 (+1 Edu, +2 Hacker), T/Computer 8/+11 (+1 Edu, +2 Hacker). Saanath has his Personal Comp with him. Perhpas the laser would be more effective.



Saanath doesn't think the keypad looks all that formidable, and frying the circuits could fuse the door irrepairably.  He thinks he could get it open with his pc, in maybe 30 seconds to a minute.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 2, 2004)

A few seconds after Saanath's transmission, communications cease.  Neither boat can contact the other, and neither the team nor the boats can contact the others.  Inside the Dvonn, the vac suits' p-comms still function normally. 

The two fighters show up on passive sensors now, roughly 7500 kilometers away, and picking up speed. 

************
Alpha 

Vyrkris barks, "Four minutes, twelve!" and, hearing no response, "Beta, do you copy,? Four minutes, seven to impact!"  She looks back and forth from Ruzz'koff to Ktarle.  "What are we going to do?!"  

************
Beta

Julia comes up behind Zaedhrarrg and Trelene, puts her hand on Trelene's shoulder, and says urgently, "Ok, Trelene, where'd they go?  Get them back up on comm! That team is blind without us out here, and we are not letting them think we've been blown up until we actually have been!"


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 2, 2004)

Ktarle sits in Alpha feeling useless. Her gaze darts around, unable to fix upon anything. _I didn't sign on for this!_ she thinks, and then immediately chastises herself. _I did when I agreed to get involved in this mess. And it's still a good thing. People could be hurt--or could get hurt._ She winces at the thought and bends to check her meager medical supplies.

At Vyrkris's question, she stands and goes to look at the communications array. "We need to get the comm back online. Well, we _need_ to avoid getting hit by that incoming, but communication is the next most important thing. I can look at it, but I doubt I can fix it." She glances at it and then back to Vyrkris and Ruzz'koff.

[T/Computer +14]


----------



## doghead (Jul 2, 2004)

Saanath glances at the keypad. "About a minute. Less maybe." The silence on the comm channel sounds a little too complete, but Saanath doesn't have time to think about it. He looks to Quinn. "Door or stairs?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 2, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle sits in Alpha feeling useless. Her gaze darts around, unable to fix upon anything. _I didn't sign on for this!_ she thinks, and then immediately chastises herself. _I did when I agreed to get involved in this mess. And it's still a good thing. People could be hurt--or could get hurt._ She winces at the thought and bends to check her meager medical supplies.
> 
> At Vyrkris's question, she stands and goes to look at the communications array. "We need to get the comm back online. Well, we _need_ to avoid getting hit by that incoming, but communication is the next most important thing. I can look at it, but I doubt I can fix it." She glances at it and then back to Vyrkris and Ruzz'koff.
> 
> [T/Computer +14]



Seonaid takes stock of the medical supplies, including the oxygen tanks, and the two remaining vac suits: one human-sized, one vargr.  She brings up computer diagnostics, and every check reveals that communications is operating normally, and _that_ points to external jamming rather than a malfunction. She could try to analyze the jamming and find a way around it, but it would be a difficult task - improvising her way through the comm software.
She could aid Ruzz'koff's denfensive manuevers, but only to a certain extent while they were still docked with _Dvonn_.  Right now she'd be limited to calculating the exact force the clamps could withstand without snapping.  That missile is coming in awfully fast.


----------



## Watus (Jul 2, 2004)

Quinn looks decidedly displeased.

"You two stay here and get that door open.  I'll go check the middeck.  If you get to a terminal before I get back, find me an operational weapons system."

Grimacing, he spins on his heel and sprints up the stairs, trailing behind him a stream of words of which Eric's grandmother would most certainly not approve.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 2, 2004)

"We're jammed," Ktarle says grimly. "I could either try to work on that, or help you with evasive manuevers." She frowns to herself. _Get your head out of the clouds, girl. That sounded too space opera-ish and this is most decidedly real!_ "Either way, we don't have a lot of time to work."


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2004)

Saanath is about to protest at the splitting up of the group. But its Quinn's call, and they don't have time to discuss things. He returns his attention to the keypad, pulling his Oyster deck out as he does.

_Triple pulse lasers would do._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 3, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath is about to protest at the splitting up of the group. But its Quinn's call, and they don't have time to discuss things. He returns his attention to the keypad, pulling his Oyster deck out as he does.
> 
> _Triple pulse lasers would do._



Despite the difficulty of manipulating the comp while dressed as he is, Saanath gets the iris valve open a few seconds later: 27, to be exact, as dutifully reported by the comp.

Across the newly revealed corridor is another door labeled "EVA"*, and the hall stretches to both starboard and port from where he is now.  A small sign is posted on the wall next to the EVA locker:

<--- Power Control
<--- Life Support
<--- Engineering 2
Holds 1,2, and P ---->


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 3, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn looks decidedly displeased.
> 
> "You two stay here and get that door open. I'll go check the middeck. If you get to a terminal before I get back, find me an operational weapons system."
> 
> Grimacing, he spins on his heel and sprints up the stairs, trailing behind him a stream of words of which Eric's grandmother would most certainly not approve.



Quinn bursts up on to the middeck, and the iris valve leading out of the stairwell opens automatically as he aproaches it. He finds himself in what seems to be a less than ideal common area, what with the huge staircases taking up most of the room's area (and Iris valve marked "Deck 3 -- Crew Members Only" is right next to the one from which Quinn just emerged. It does not open as he approaches, probably owing to the security pad). 

The room he is in now had been decked out with corsair memorabelia, but most of it sems to have been knocked from walls. An aquarium that had been built into the forward wall has been shattered: fish (and an eel) lie dead in a fog covered puddle on the floor beneath broken tank - the air pressure is low enough that the water has started to evaporate despite the low temperature aboard Dvonn. A bookcase has fallen over, spilling its contents onto the floor as well. The area is lined with staterooms on all sides, except for a corridor that leads aft, beside which is a green-text-on-black sign:

Lounge ------->
Galley -------->
Sickbay------->
<---Staterooms


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2004)

"Quinn. Got access to a corridor. Goes to Power Control, Life Support, Engineering 2 and the Holds."


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 3, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Across the newly revealed corridor is another door labeled "EVA"*, and the hall stretches to both starboard and port from where he is now.  A small sign is posted on the wall next to the EVA locker:
> 
> <--- Power Control
> <--- Life Support
> ...




"Ah this is more my style" Tomas casts about as he reaches the more familair surroundings. 
As Sanaath reports back to Quinn he continues heading towards the most likely place to find the required terminals so he can get a link back to the boats.

"Life support or engineering?" he pauses and turns to Sanaath before heading out too far

(_ooc so based on his engineering background would Tomas know where a terminal is likely to be. Also would he know what EVA is_?)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 3, 2004)

ooc: Sorry - didn't add the actual footnote to my own "*". EVA: "Extra Vehicular Activity." Vacsuits, maybe a jetpack, etc. Tools for a spacewalk. present day version. As for terminals, they should be in all of those locations. There would _have_ to be terminals in life support, power, and engineering, but would likely be anyplace that the crew had actual work to do, so you'd expect them in the holds as well.

ooc: I should also mention that all of these signs are in Galanglic, not Gvaegh or any other Vargr language.


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2004)

ooc: Saanath's priority is to get to the flightdeck. Given his experience of spacetravel - what are the likely options?

ps: Maerdwyn, you really are a rat bastard DM. I want to be just like you when I grow up.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 3, 2004)

ooc: . Given the sign before you, this deck looks very ops-oriented. Engineering, when it's broken up into two parts, usually has the jump drive and maneuver drives in seperate locations. Piloting would be done from the flight deck/conn; Saanath now thinks that would likely be on a different deck - there's just not room for it down here if the cargo bays are assumed to take up much volume at all.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 3, 2004)

One of the fighters adjusts course, and is closing the distance with _Beta_.The other is on target for _Dvonn_/_Alpha_.  

****************
on _Beta_:

Zaedhrarrg grips the controls more firmly and says, "Okay, captain, here they come!  Good thing you've got a scout aboard! Now, I'm sure I could dance around out here avoid their missiles indefinitely, but we've still got people to save, so I think we need a longer term plan."  When Julia doesn't immediately respond, he continues. "For instance, I could try letting a missile get a lock on us and then buzz the fighter so that th missle hits it by accident, or..."  he drops off at Julia slightly horrified stare, and looks to Trelene for ideas.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 4, 2004)

"I'm going to try and get a comm link to the boats" Tomas informs Saanath

"we need to get everyone on board, since this ship got more chance against attack than those tin-can boats outside. "So Life support first to check we can get an atmosphere and then engines"

He pauses to make sure Saanath at least has understood and follows with
"Quinn - are you there." before heading towards Life Support

(_ooc yep definately a Rat Bastard DM_!)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 5, 2004)

Tomas rushes down the corridor, turns a corner and passes through an iris valve into a massive room.  The instant reaction is one of relief as the familiar shape of a fusion reactor looms before him, and he takes in the welcome sounds of an engineering room.   But looking and listening closer, things don't seem quite so good.  The sounds the reactor is making tell Tomas tell that it is running, but at nowhere near peak efficiency.  His eyes are first drawn a few meters in front of him, where the contents of a tool chest lie sprawled across the floor.  The chest itself is overturned, apparently having fallen of off the shelf that's right near it.  

Then he notices the dust.  It covers the floor here, even thicker than in the airlock.  There is a layer of it on the tool chest, and even the sprawled tools.  Tomas sees that some of the tools are missing - there are hand and foot prints in the  dust near the tools, and outlines in the dust where tools had bee before being picked up.  Looking back, Tomas can see foot prints in the dust leading to this spot from the door, and he wonder how he didn't see them as he came in.  He sees the footprints lead away from the tools, through the swirls and little piles of dust that have been formed by the currents of the power plant's fans, across the huge room, towards what Tomas recognizes as Life Support.

There is a ladder next to the unit, and Tomas can see a large piece of metal sticking out the system at an angle no self-respecting engineer would create on purpose.    Whether there is more physical damage, Tomas simply can't tell yet, and for the moment, he doesn't even think about it. Beneath the ladder is a huge, almost meter-high pile of the white stuff, and just in front of the ladder, lying face up on the floor, is someone in a vac suit.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 5, 2004)

With no answer forthcoming, Ktarle gets to work on restoring communication. She mutters under her breath as she works.

[T/Computer +14]

[Sorry for the delay. I think there was some confusion.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 5, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [Sorry for the delay. I think there was some confusion.]



[ooc: my bad, sorry]

Ktarle works for a full minute, trying to do what she can to strip away some of the intereference that's blocking communications.  Just as Vyrkris announces, "Three minutes!"  Ktarle is able to isolate part of an incoming message.  It's not enough fully break through the jamming; rather she's recorded the incoming signal and has "washed" through the it until some words come through:

"[begins] [static]..._uchan_ boats.....is Captain....fence Boat _Junkyard Dog...._received your distress...will provide assist.... arrive in....hang in there...  [ends]


----------



## Watus (Jul 5, 2004)

Quinn, at this point, is basically interested in determing approximately how the ship has been derelict, which is increasingly thinking it is.  He spends a few seconds poking around, looking at the fish and the fishtank, for instance, and anything else before heading back down down to the others.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 5, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn, at this point, is basically interested in determing approximately how the ship has been derelict, which is increasingly thinking it is. He spends a few seconds poking around, looking at the fish and the fishtank, for instance, and anything else before heading back down down to the others.



The fish, including a large eel-like thing, are clearly dead, though they seem not to have decomposed at all.  Then, in the puddle, Quinn sees a small shell move ever so slowly in the pudddle, with the foot of a mollusk peeking out from beneath the shell.  There are two other shells, as well, and though these are not moving, they are on top of the pieces of still-green aquatic plants lying in the water.  There is no dust on the fish, plants, or water, which is only remarkable because Quinn now notices the dust is on everything else - the couches, tables, the floor.  He looks around more, and sees that nearer the starbord side of the area, leading from a couple of the staterooms  down the aft corridor, there are the hints of footprints in the dust, as if they had been covered up almost immdiately after they were formed.


----------



## doghead (Jul 5, 2004)

Saanath considers the silence on the comm for a moment while he awaits Quinn's response. Not getting anything, he heads after Tomas. At the sight of the footprints in the 'dust', something clicks. Everything makes alot more sense.

"Oh Christ. Quinn. Tomas. Do not breach your vacc suit seal. I'll bet my pants that that dust is toxic or some such."

Saanath follows Tomas' gaze across the vast room. The pile of power and the body only serves to confirm his suspicion for him.

"Quinn. We've got something here you might wanna see. Tomas. Watch your step."

Saanath hand hovers briefly over his pistol before moving over to the baton. He pulls it out and gives the room a careful once over for threats. Then he steps back to the door where he can catch sight of Quinn when he comes. He cuts his PComm feed, going to the suits comm. "Quinn. We're in engineering. And we've got a body."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 5, 2004)

After listening for a moment, Ktarle tries to open communications outward (unless that's obviously not going to work). "This is Ker-Alpha, we are _not_ hostile. Please stand down!" Without waiting for an answer, she gets back to working on the interference.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 5, 2004)

Ruzz'koff listens, "Sounds like that was from the SDB the base sent out earlier.  Sounds like they're coming this way, after all." He looks as if the idea doesn't exactly please him.  He checks the progress of turning the Dvonn, growls, and asks Vyrkris for an update on the course of the missile.  "Still headed straight us, sir," the girl answers, with more calm thay she's shown over the past couple minutes.  Ruzz'koff pauses to think for a second.

"Okay.  Ktarlewaweikye, please help Vyrkris, into that suit," he says, grabbing up the lone vargr-sized vac suit and handing it to her. Taking up an oxygen tank and preparing to strap the mask over his muzzle, he continues, "The fighters are faster than us. _Dvonn_ is armored, we're not.  _Dvonn_ is armed, we're not.  Time to go."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 5, 2004)

[ Is Ruzz'koff wearing a suit? ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 6, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [ Is Ruzz'koff wearing a suit? ]



ooc: no.  There is one vargr suit on _Beta_, for Zaedhrarrg, and one on _Alpha_.  There were only two vargr suits on _Keruuchan_.


----------



## Watus (Jul 6, 2004)

"Copy that.  I'm on my way."

Quinn heads down the stairs toward the others.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 6, 2004)

_Dvonn_, Engineering

A few seconds later, all three men stand just inside the entry to Engineering.

*****
Beta 
Julia finally answers Zaedhrarrg's suggestion, in a manner of speaking.  "Trelene, we need to overcome this jamming.  We need a channel with the boarding team, so we can judge whether our chances are better out here or in there.  Can you do it?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Beta
> Julia finally answers Zaedhrarrg's suggestion, in a manner of speaking.  "Trelene, we need to overcome this jamming.  We need a channel with the boarding team, so we can judge whether our chances are better out here or in there.  Can you do it?"




Trelene nods at the captains query.

"I'll see what I can do."

Trelene moves to the comm to try to cut through the jamming and reconnect the link.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 6, 2004)

> "Okay.  Ktarlewaweikye, please help Vyrkris, into that suit," he says, grabbing up the lone vargr-sized vac suit and handing it to her. Taking up an oxygen tank and preparing to strap the mask over his muzzle, he continues, "The fighters are faster than us. _Dvonn_ is armored, we're not.  _Dvonn_ is armed, we're not.  Time to go."



Ktarle's eyes narrow to slits as she looks at Ruzz'koff. "You need to wear the suit. You won't survive a drop in pressure without one. Your injuries are too great. Unless you can find another suit, we're leaving that"--she points to the suit--"for you." She turns to Vyrkris. "Put on a mask," she says. "You'll be fine with just that."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle's eyes narrow to slits as she looks at Ruzz'koff. "You need to wear the suit. You won't survive a drop in pressure without one. Your injuries are too great. Unless you can find another suit, we're leaving that"--she points to the suit--"for you." She turns to Vyrkris. "Put on a mask," she says. "You'll be fine with just that."



Ruzz'koff looks to the doctor, stifles a cough so as not to spew blood and prove her point, and then to Vyrkris who nods.  Ruzz'koff lets his ears droop. "You sure about that, girl? We can put you in the human suit - you won't be able to move much, but at least it would be sealed--"

"And sit there on a possibly hostile ship completely helpless?  No thanks.  I'd rather at least be able to make myself useful somehow. "  She mutters under her breath: "I can't believe graduation was only three weeks ago...."

Ruzz'koff quickly dons the vac suit, aided by Vyrkris after she finishes affixing the air mask to her muzzle.  The he programs a quick, and apparently random autopilot course into the boat's computer.  "I'll start the timer when we've got the hatch open, then we've got thirty seconds to get into the airlock and get the hatch shut again.  If that missle is going to hit the boat, no sense having the boat anywhere near us."

Vyrkris opens the boat's hatch, and the airlock hatch opens without trouble - Tomas has disabled the security pad, not just bypassed it.  "Okay, let's go. When we get aboard, first priority is find the others.  We don't know if they're jammed inside the ship, too.  We stay together, both of you behind me, until we find them.  Vyrkris, give that pistol to Ktarlewaweikye. [*she does*] If we encounter hostiles, you move back and take cover.  Your only job for now is to keep that mask firmly in place.  Ready?  Go!"  He grabs the unused human-sized vac suit and pushes the button activating the countdown on the auto pilot.  

All three move into the airlock, and close the hatch quickly behind them.  Ruzz'koff opens the inner door, and the channels on Ktarle's and Ruzz'koff suits patch into both the Dvonn's network and the suits' workgroup net in time to hear the following:

"-gineering.  And we've got a body."
"Copy that.  I'm on my way."

Ruzz'koff and Ktarle both notice the footprints in the dust on the floor, which lead toward the iris valve at the end of the corridor beyond the airlock.

****************

Beta.

As Trelene works on establishing communications, she hears Zaedhrarrg gasp, "Now where are they going?"

She looks up to see Alpha disengage from Dvonn and begin following a course that, if she's not mistaken, will take it closer to the missile, not farther away.  

"No! You're going the wrong way! I always knew the Navy had no business being in sp--" His voice dies as the missile connects with the boat.  After a brief burst of light, there is nothing but debris.  A large chunk of the engines is blown backwards and crashes silently into Dvonn's armored bow bouncing off, apparently harmlessly.  The rest of the boat drifts off in other directions.

****************

Dvonn

Both teams, just a few seconds after Quinn's transmission, feel and hear the thud of Alpha's engine colliding with Dvonn.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 7, 2004)

'What a we do -!" Tomas begins as the other two join him and he takes in the scene of the body and the dust. He's not sure if the dust is toxic as Saanath seems to think, but its increasingly obvious that is not natural.

Is that that he feels the impact, bracing himself from falling as the Dvonn shudders. 'Gotta get a link up' he mind snaps back into action and he is soon looking for the most likely terminal, leaving the body and the dust waiting until he knows the boats are safe...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2004)

_Dvonn_, near main airlock.

Ruzz'koff says into his comm, "Scratch _KerAlpha_, but her crew is 'safely' here aboard _Dvonn_.  What's the situation in here? You guys all okay?"  
*******

_Beta_

Trelene's attempt to establish a link with Dvonn is, so far, unsuccessful.  The usual tricks just didn't work.  Either the person doing the jamming very skilled, or maybe this day is just finally getting to her.


----------



## doghead (Jul 7, 2004)

ooc: If Keraplha team heard Quinn say ".. on my way" then they must have arrived before he came back down the stairs no? So wouldn't he have passeed them, or seen them?

Saanath steadies himself after the impact.



> "Scratch KerAlpha, but her crew is 'safely' here aboard Dvonn. What's the situation in here? You guys all okay?"




He looks to the others and hiss an unintelligable curse under his breath.

"This is Saanath. Listen carefully. We suspect that the environment may be tainted. So do not breach your suits integrity until we know more. Hold your position. I'll come and get you."

~assuming that Quinn approves~

"I'll bring everyone back here before going anywhere else," Saanath adds to Quinn.

Saanath heads back towards the air lock. At the sight of the others in the corridor he pauses momentarily dead in his tracks. His guts tighten in anxiety. _What the hell is going on? Why did they leave the boat?_ He shoves aside the the obvious questions that come crowding to the fore, and takes a slow breath to calm himself.

"Hey everyone. Question time later OK. Lets get back to the others."

As they walk, Saanath remembers that Ktarle was on Alpha. "Ktarle. Are you able to test this dust for toxicity?"


----------



## Watus (Jul 7, 2004)

Quinn crouches down to take a closer look at the body and the dust.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2004)

Saanath said:
			
		

> He looks to the others and hiss an unintelligable curse under his breath.
> 
> "This is Saanath. Listen carefully. We suspect that the environment may be tainted. So do not breach your suits integrity until we know more. Hold your position. I'll come and get you."



Ruzz'koff looks at Vyrkris, whose eyes widen at Saanath's words, and curses quietly into the comm.




			
				doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: If Keraplha team heard Quinn say ".. on my way" then they must have arrived before he came back down the stairs no? So wouldn't he have passeed them, or seen them?



ooc:  There's as iris valve intervening.  It opens automatically on approach, but Quinn didn't pass close enough to open it when he  came off the stairs and through into the corridor to engineering.  Ruzz'koff was hanging back near the airlock entrance, waiting to get a better read on the situation before moving everone further in.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn crouches down to take a closer look at the body and the dust.



Quinn moves over to the body across the room and kneels down. The man is dead, at least as far as any reasonable test (i.e. one not invloving Quinn removing his glove to check a pulse) can determine. He is (was) a young guy, still pimpled, still with a teenager bony face. The visor in fron t of that face is cracked, and the whole of the suit's head and shoulders has burn marks on it, except for a triangle that begins at the crack in the visor near the nose and extends up to the center of the forehead and over to the left side, near the ear. The man's leg is sticking out to the side, awkwardly. 

Looking up above the ladder, there is large hole in the main output duct that leads from the life suport system. Burn marks ring the torn metal that extends outward from the hole, and there are two pieces of the titanium sheeting that must have once been part of the conduit - one on the floor, one sticking into the system itself.

The butt of a tool pokes out from the bottom of the dust pile beneath the ladder, and now that Quinn looks closer, he can see that there are little piles of the dust on top of each of the ladder's steps. The dust itself looks crystalline, almost like _very_ fine salt.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Beta.
> 
> As Trelene works on establishing communications, she hears Zaedhrarrg gasp, "Now where are they going?"
> 
> ...




Trelene does a quick sensor sweep of what is left of alpha and then checks the data for any signs of survivors.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene does a quick sensor sweep of what is left of alpha and then checks the data for any signs of survivors.



Reacting quickly, Trelene gets a scan of the debris while it's still relatively closely packed. She is reasonably sure that there was no organic matter aboard Alpha when it exploded. She might reach a different conclusion if the boat hadn't been docked for so long, because it's _possible_ that _all_ the organic matter would have been incinerated by the blast, but unlikely.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 7, 2004)

Getting to a terminal, Tomas attempts to link into the Dvonns comm system and get a signal out to the boats

"KerBeta are you there?
Alpha crew aboard Dvonn
do likewise - will meet you at docking port.
Respond...."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Getting to a terminal, Tomas attempts to link into the Dvonns comm system and get a signal out to the boats
> 
> "KerBeta are you there?
> Alpha crew aboard Dvonn
> ...



Tomas easily patches into Dvonn's system, but has trouble establishing the link with _KerBeta_. He is using the same channel as before, but there is no response. To get more information, he tries to take firmer control of the system, and is eventually able to gain access to it. The resulting data implies the Dvonn is under the influence of very strong comm jamming. He's not confident he'll be able to break through it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Beta.
> 
> As Trelene works on establishing communications, she hears Zaedhrarrg gasp, "Now where are they going?"
> 
> ...




Trelene turns to Zaedhrarrg.

"I do not believe they were on Alpha when the missile hit."

She motions at the sensor data.

"From this data it appears that there was no one aboard when the missile hit. I would wager that they all got aboard the Dvonn. They probably used the auto-pilot to send the boat away from the Dvonn. The Dvonn is much better armored then these boats. Perhaps they decided that they had a better chance of survival there?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene turns to Zaedhrarrg.
> 
> "I do not believe they were on Alpha when the missile hit."
> 
> ...



Zaedhrarrg looks at her, then the data, then at her again, still a little dubious. Julia, however, says, "Thank the Star," and looks somewhat cheered. "Okay Trelene. Keep trying to raise the _Dvonn_ on the comm system. Zadherg, do you think you can keep us safe from these fighters for a few more minutes?"

_Zaedhrarrg!_ "Yes, ma'm. Mind you, I would want to see exactly *how* long I can do it, but for a while, yes."

"Good. Trelene, see if you can get them to open Dvonn's hangar. If we can save this boat, I 'd like to. If you can't get them on comm, we'll dock at the airlock instead."


----------



## Watus (Jul 7, 2004)

Quinn rises from his examination of the body and sees Thomas at the terminal.

"How's she look?" he asks.  "Can we maneuver?  Do we have any operational weapons systems?"

"And Doc, get down here.  We got something we need you to look at."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Zaedhrarrg looks at her, then the data, then at her again, still a little dubious. Julia, however, says, "Thank the Star," and looks somewhat cheered. "Okay Trelene. Keep trying to raise the _Dvonn_ on the comm system. Zadherg, do you think you can keep us safe from these fighters for a few more minutes?"
> 
> _Zaedhrarrg!_ "Yes, ma'm. Mind you, I would want to see exactly *how* long I can do it, but for a while, yes."
> 
> "Good. Trelene, see if you can get them to open Dvonn's hangar. If we can save this boat, I 'd like to. If you can't get them on comm, we'll dock at the airlock instead."




The Luriani woman nods.

"I'm on it, captain."

Trelene begins adjusting the comm system to try and cut through the interferrence.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2004)

Trelene tries but can't seem to fight her way through the jamming.   She's confident, that, given time, she could do it.  It's just a question of how much time Zaedhrarrg is able to give her before they give up and dock at the airlock.  
Zaedhrarrg punches up the engines and starts weaving an erratic pattern towards while at the same stime varying the speed of the boat and trying to remain relatively close to Dvonn.  "We should only need to deal with one of them, I'd say.  Unless he's just going to fire blind, or go adrift, the fighter jamming us won't have anyone target us." 

As he's talking, one of the fighters launches another two missiles.  Launched from much closer range this time, it doesn't take long at all for them to home in on KerBeta.  One passes close enough that only Zaedhrarrg's skill saves them.  The other missile sails far wide.  Neither will be able to correct their course, and will run out of fule before striking anything.  Zaedhrarrg  changes course sharply again, and both fighter pilots try to match him. 

Julia looks grim.  "Your call, Trelene.  The fighter probably has one tripple turret, and it's fired three missiles: They'll need to reload.  We can dock now at the airlock, probably safely.  Or you can make one more try for the comm, and  we ask Zadherg to exceute another of those worderful barrel rolls that saved our butts just now."


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 7, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn rises from his examination of the body and sees Tomas at the terminal.
> 
> "How's she look?" he asks.  "Can we maneuver?  Do we have any operational weapons systems?"




"Checking now" Tomas responds "our communications are jammed."

(ooc _okay running as much of a systems check(Weapons, Engines, Maneuvere Drives, Lifesupport) as possible - assuming I do it from here? _)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trelene tries but can't seem to fight her way through the jamming.   She's confident, that, given time, she could do it.  It's just a question of how much time Zaedhrarrg is able to give her before they give up and dock at the airlock.  Zaedhrarrg punches up the engines and starts weaving an erratic pattern towards while at the same stime varying the speed of the boat and trying to remain relatively close to Dvonn.  "We should only need to deal with one of them, I'd say.  Unless he's just going to fire blind, or go adrift, the fighter jamming us won't have anyone target us."
> 
> As he's talking, one of the fighters launches another two missiles.  Launched from much closer range this time, it doesn't take long at all for them to home in on KerBeta.  One passes close enough that only Zaedhrarrg's skill saves them.  The other missile sails far wide.  Neither will be able to correct their course, and will run out of fule before striking anything.  Zaedhrarrg  changes course sharply again, and both fighter pilots try to match him.
> 
> Julia looks grim.  "Your call, Trelene.  The fighter probably has one tripple turret, and it's fired three missiles: They'll need to reload.  We can dock now at the airlock, probably safely.  Or you can make one more try for the comm, and  we ask Zadherg to exceute another of those worderful barrel rolls that saved our butts just now."




Trelene doesn't take her attention off of the sensors.

"I'd like to try once more, if possible. If I can't punch through this time, we'll just dock. But I would really like to be able to save the boat if at all possible."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2004)

Julia nods and claps a hand to Trelene's shoulder.  Zaedhrarrg grins. After another minute or so she thinks she's able to get a poor quality channel - enough to send a short message, and maybe process a response if they send her one.  She doesn't think everything will go through, but it's the best she's going to be able to do for now.

Zaedhrarrg goes into a corkscrew, and then pulls along side a large chunk of Alpha's fuselage, trying to match its speed, for cover.  He's grinning the whole way. 

********************
_Dvonn_
Tomas gets to work on running a battery of system diagnostics, but it's going to take him more time.   The maneuver drives take up the entire aft portion of this room, however, and they are making no sounds whatsoever.  From here (the terminal he is using is near the life support system), there doesn't seem to be any physical damage, but a closer inspection will be necessary unless the computer ultimately provides the answer.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Julia nods and claps a hand to Trelene's shoulder.  Zaedhrarrg grins. After another minute or so she thinks she's able to get a poor quality channel - enough to send a short message, and maybe process a response if they send her one.  She doesn't think everything will go through, but it's the best she's going to be able to do for now.
> 
> Zaedhrarrg goes into a corkscrew, and then pulls along side a large chunk of Alpha's fuselage, trying to match its speed, for cover.  He's grinning the whole way.




Trelene opens the channel and begins transmitting.

"Beta to Dvonn! Please open your hanger! Repeat! Please open your hanger! I say once more! Please open your hanger. Over!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 8, 2004)

Those on the Dvonn in vac suits who have not specifically cut themselves off from Dvonn's comm system receive the following transmission:

".... Dvonn! Please ....hangar! Repeat! Please open ....! I ... once more! Please open your ....-ver!"


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 8, 2004)

Ktarle smiles in small triumph as Ruzz'koff heeds her words about the suit, but it is short-lived as they hustle to get off Alpha in the thirty seconds before the boat takes off. She grabs her medical kit, glancing around to make sure she got everything before sealing up her suit. She throws a look at Vyrkris when she mentions graduation, eyes narrowing slightly in thought. When it is offered, she takes the pistol somewhat gingerly from Vyrkris, juggling it along with the medical supplies.

"A body in Engineering!" She turns to look at the footprints. "Let's go," she says grimly. "It sounds as though there is little I can do, but we need to keep moving."

At Sanaath's command, she frowns but stops moving. _A "body" doesn't need my help, and it's possible I am rushing into danger, so I guess waiting here makes the most sense. Even if I don't like it!_ Her tail twitches, hampered by the confines of the suit. She looks at Vyrkris somewhat sympathetically, her gaze obscured by the visor. She toggles on the speaker mode. "Don't worry," she says. "You'll be fine. Just don't take off that mask." She tries to inject a smile into her words so Vyrkris is reassured.

At Sanaath's question, she digs in her medical supplies. The pistol, still clutched in one hand, gets in her way, so she gives it to Sanaath without really looking at him. "We're on our way," she replies absently to Quinn as she gets out a field test kit and readies a sample of the dust.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 8, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Those on the Dvonn in vac suits who have not specifically cut themselves off from Dvonn's comm system receive the following transmission:
> 
> ".... Dvonn! Please ....hangar! Repeat! Please open ....! I ... once more! Please open your ....-ver!"




_ooc does Tomas recognise the voice?_

ic
Getting the message Tomas tries to return the call 
"Beta is that you? Call received"

He breaks off and looks towards the others especially Quinn

"call to open the hangar, I thnik its the other boat. I can try and get it open but we'll need people down there waiting - check the EVAC store and see what supplies it contains - especially Vargr suits..."

(_ooc wait for response if affirmative will try nd open the hangar - again can I access it from here or do we need to be onsite/elsewhere_?)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 9, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> _ooc does Tomas recognise the voice?_
> (_ooc wait for response if affirmative will try nd open the hangar - again can I access it from here or do we need to be onsite/elsewhere_?)



ooc: Sorry, Tonguez, an earlier post of mine seems not to tave actually gone through.  Tomas recognizes the voice as Trelene's.  It's *possible* to access most parts of the ship from most other parts of the ship, but it's harder if you are elsewhere or going through a terminal that's dedicated to something other than what you are trying to access.  That is, one doesn't give full access to engineering through a terminal in the galley.  However, with a command ID, a captain visiting the galley still could input commands for engineering.  The exceptions to this include the turrets - those are operated _in situ. _

To open the hangar, it's going to be *very* difficult from right here, given Tomas's T/Computer skill.  That needs to be balanced against the uncertainty of how to get to the hangar, the possibility of having to bypass security doors along the way, etc.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 9, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene opens the channel and begins transmitting.
> 
> "Beta to Dvonn! Please open your hanger! Repeat! Please open your hanger! I say once more! Please open your hanger. Over!"



A few seconds later, the reponse, in Tomas's voice:  "Beta....call received."


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2004)

"Boarding party do you copy? Coming down to join you, location please," he turns to the others, "Kick as little of that up as you can until we know what the fuzz it is. Step lightly please."


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 16, 2004)

Realising that getting to the Hangar on an unknown craft maybe just as difficult as staying put Tomas sets about accessing deckplans and schematics of the ship identifying both the Hangar and their current position in Engineering

Checking for the shortest route and making sure everyone knows it


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 19, 2004)

Tomas works for a few seconds and brings up a ship's directory, showing the layout of all three decks. The hangar is through the cargo holds. Looks like it's through Hold 2, past Hold P, which will be on the the port side of the cooridor and then through Hold 1 which looks like the main cargo hold, and into the hangar. He also notes that the access to the dorsalt turret is from the command deck, up two decks from here, while access to the ventral turret is in Hold P. The manuever drives are directly aft of life support, in this room. the jump drive is on the deck above.

As he makes his findings known, Saanath arrives ack in Engineering with Ruzz'koff, Ktarle, and Vyrkris, meaning that everyone who has recently boarded the Dvonn is now present together.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 19, 2004)

Zaedhrarrg growls as he works the flight stick.  "The second fighter stopped dead.  He's going to fire!"  Sure enough, Trelene gets two more contacts on sensors, as the fighter unleashes two of its missiles.  The vargr pilot pushes himself even harder, but the grin is gone. "I don't think I can shake both of these, Captain, " he says sadly.  "If I dodge one, I'm going to movein to into the path of the other..."


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 19, 2004)

Vyrkris growls a little, and moves back into life support, looking to see if she can find a terminal there.  If she can, she'll access it, and try to find out/do the following things:

1) Are there any areas of the ship that maintain a higher level of life support function then the areas the boarding party has accessed?
2) Get a status readout of the air supplies on board, and a contaminants report.
3) Find out if life support is functioning as it is due to damage, or if it was deliberately reduced for some other reason.

T/Computer +7, Hacker, Naval Architect


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 19, 2004)

Ktarle tests the dust sample with her medical supplies.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 20, 2004)

"We aren't going to acheive anything without power, let's get her moving and shooting," Ruzz'koff moves to try to get power to the drives and turret, "Someone check if there is anything in the hanger right now and we need someone on scanners if we can get them up. Those fighters aren't jump capable so they must have a mothership somewhere."


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 20, 2004)

"We'd have more control from the bridge" Tomas suggest "and we still have a boat we need to get into the hangar. I'll work on the drives here.."


----------



## doghead (Jul 20, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "We aren't going to acheive anything without power, let's get her moving and shooting," Ruzz'koff moves to try to get power to the drives and turret, "Someone check if there is anything in the hanger right now and we need someone on scanners if we can get them up. Those fighters aren't jump capable so they must have a mothership somewhere."




Ruzz'koff words seem to snap Saanath out of the daze that he has been in.

"Right, I'll check the hanger."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 20, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Vyrkris growls a little, and moves back into life support, looking to see if she can find a terminal there. If she can, she'll access it, and try to find out/do the following things:
> 
> 1) Are there any areas of the ship that maintain a higher level of life support function then the areas the boarding party has accessed?
> 2) Get a status readout of the air supplies on board, and a contaminants report.
> 3) Find out if life support is functioning as it is due to damage, or if it was deliberately reduced for some other reason.



Taking a position at one of the other three terminals in the large engineering room, Vyrkris tries to pull up as much informaiton on the life support system as she can, with great success.

First, she discovers that few of the atmospheric monitors around the ship are still functioning.  Most of those that are have severely degraded efficiency, and indicate badly clogged filters. The one exception to this is a perfectly funcitoning atmospheric monitor in Stateroom 11 on deck 2, which indicates that it is completely immersed in highly oxygenated water.  According to the little current data available, no area of the ship is supported better than the engineering room, which has the highest oxygen levels, at 8.15% of standard atmosphere.  Most of the ship reports in at about 5%, give or take. The other components of air, mainly nitrogen, are reduced by much smaller factors, and are still present at around 30% of standard atmosphere.  

The life support system itself is completely offline; A maintenance diagnostic report was filed shortly after the system went offline, but it (along with several other similar reports filed over the past two days) is secure, and will require more time to get at.  Still, the physical damage was clear upon even a quick glance at the system itself.  If it was shut down, that was in addition to having a bad case of "sheet metal piercing delicate circuitry."

She's still working on a manifest of oxygen supplies on board.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 20, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle tests the dust sample with her medical supplies.



Ktarle doesn't have all the equipment necessary to do a full analysis of the dusts, but her field diagnostic kit and small microscope will tell her some basic information.  The dust is crystaline, and each particle has uniform structure:  Twelve sides, balanced proportions, formed around a large (microscopically speaking) particle of some sort.  On a guess, she thinks the particle organic - but it could be anything from a deadly biogenic agent to harmless mold or algae to a dead human skin cell.  She needs a better microscope to learn more from observation - a standard sick bay's equipment would suffice.  She could, of course learn more now through experimentation - combining the dust with heat, cold, water, electricity, material of known ph levels, etc.


----------



## doghead (Jul 20, 2004)

Saanath catches Ktarle's eye. He places the pistol in a convenient place for her to retrieve if she needs it. He touches the grip of his own, to indicate why he wants her to keep it.

A quick glance around shows him that everyone is busy. He pulls his pistol and heads for the exit that leads to the holds that lead to the hanger. It feels good to be moving again. He moves as quickly as possible while still maintaining a reasonable degree of caution.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 20, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Taking a position at one of the other three terminals in the large engineering room, Vyrkris tries to pull up as much informaiton on the life support system as she can, with great success.
> 
> First, she discovers that few of the atmospheric monitors around the ship are still functioning.  Most of those that are have severely degraded efficiency, and indicate badly clogged filters. The one exception to this is a perfectly funcitoning atmospheric monitor in Stateroom 11 on deck 2, which indicates that it is completely immersed in highly oxygenated water.  According to the little current data available, no area of the ship is supported better than the engineering room, which has the highest oxygen levels, at 8.15% of standard atmosphere.  Most of the ship reports in at about 5%, give or take. The other components of air, mainly nitrogen, are reduced by much smaller factors, and are still present at around 30% of standard atmosphere.
> 
> ...




Vyrkris' ears go up, when she sees the information on the waterfilled stateroom.  "Why would you want to fill a whole room with water on a starship?  Could they have an acquatic passenger like a dolphin aboard? Although a dolphin would have to be wearing an artificial gill if the whole room is full of water." This is said mostly to herself, but loudly enough that it could be heard by anybody in engineering, if they can hear through the vacc suits and the breathing mask the young Vargr female is wearing.

She leaves off working on the oxygen manifest, for the moment, and focuses hard on getting those maintenance reports up.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 20, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "We aren't going to acheive anything without power, let's get her moving and shooting," Ruzz'koff moves to try to get power to the drives and turret, "Someone check if there is anything in the hanger right now and we need someone on scanners if we can get them up. Those fighters aren't jump capable so they must have a mothership somewhere."



Moving up to the terminal nearest the manuever drives, on the far aft end of the room, Ruzz'koff looks for anything further out of the ordinary.  Like elsewhere in the room, dust surrounds him, but the drives themselves look fine.  He accesses the terminal, and runs a diagnostic on the drives.  Lights blink on, fans whir, then die about two seconds later. Repeating the test doesn't even produce that short burst of activity.   In Ruzz'koff's experience, symptoms like that point to a power problem.  The generator seemed functional on entering the engineering, and indeed, when the diagnostic tests are complete, the maneuver drives show that the bridge unit (which links the individual manuever drives together and coordinates their operation) was receiving full power.  Something in the unit has failed or it blocking power from getting to the drives.  That means climbing up onto the drives for a closer look.


----------



## Watus (Jul 20, 2004)

"Ruzz'koff: let's get you to the command deck.  If we manage to get this hunk of junk under way, we'll need someone at the helm.  Looks like there's access to a turret up there as well, and I can play gunner in a pinch."

Quinn double checks his laser pistol and wishes to hell (and not for the first time) that there was some way to smoke a cigar while wearing a vacc suit.

"Anyone not busy, come with us.  Otherwise, we'll report back when we get there."

"Remember, priorities are 1) the hanger 2) maneuvering engines 3) weapons systems.  Life support and everything else can wait."


----------



## doghead (Jul 20, 2004)

Saanath pauses to listen to what Quinn wants done.

_Well thats clear as mud._ Saanath shrugs. Deciding that he counts as 'busy', he continues on to the hanger. He shifts up a gear to hustle.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 20, 2004)

Saanath races back out of engineering and down into the cargo areas.  Tomas's directions were accurate, and he arrives at Hold 2, groaning as he see the security pad by the door.  As he approaches, though, the door opens automatically, revealing a medium sized cargo hold filled mainly with low berths.  The odd thing is that six of these berths are much larger than standard - his quick assessment: _horse sized_?   All the berths are covered with dust, as is a female luriani body lying on the floor next to some medical equipment and an oxygen tank and mask.  The other exit from the hold is on the fore wall, opposite from where Saanath entered.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 20, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Vyrkris' ears go up...



ooc: Vyrkris might know something about this that you might not because it involves deviations from the standard Traveller universe.  I'll put some notes in the OOC thread for you 



> She leaves off working on the oxygen manifest, for the moment, and focuses hard on getting those maintenance reports up.



Vyrkris tries some standard procedures for breaking passwords, but is currently stymied.  She can break it evntually, but it's going to take significant time.


----------



## doghead (Jul 20, 2004)

Saanath scans the room for any signs of danger, doing his best impersonation of a holovid space marine. He pays attention to any signs of recent disturbance of the dust.

"I've got something interesting here in Hold 2. There are some larger, K'ree?, sized low-berths here amoung the others, and it looks like someone was trying to do something. There's a body next to some medical equipment. I'm going to give it a quick look as I pass through."

Saanath moves into the hold, and down the line of berths. He has a quick look at a couple of the status readouts as he passes, particularly of the larger berths. He gives the body a quick once over to see she is breathing or showing any signs of life, and if the equipment she has with her gives him any clues as to what she was trying to do. 

But unless something jumps out at him, he'll keep moving on to the hanger.


----------



## Watus (Jul 20, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle tests the dust sample with her medical supplies.




OOC: How did this come out, incidentally?


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 20, 2004)

"Just give me a bunkup on top of the drives, then go and see if there is power to the turret. There almost certainly won't be, but it's worth checking. If I'm going to be shot at and not able to do anything about it I'd prefer not to have a good view. Besides all our other engineers are otherwise engaged," Ruzz'koff twinges as his wound smarts under his suit and examines the power coupling to the maneveur drives.

OOC:
     Current status as I understand it:
     Life Support - Mininmal
     Manevuar Drive - No Power
     Bridge - Powered
     Weapons - ?
         Correct


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 20, 2004)

Vrykris frowns at the computer terminal, her tagging wagging in frustration. Then she tries to use the ship's intercom system, to communicate with the water filled stateroom. If she can do that, she'll say, "Hello, hello?  Is anyone in there?"  
ooc: This assumes that rooms converted to use for Luriani are also supplied with appropriate commo gear.

If there is no answer, or Vrykris can't communicate with the stateroom, she'll go to where Ruzz'koff is working. "Maybe I should go up there?  I'm smaller, since I don't have a bulky vacc suit, and...well....I'm just smaller."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 20, 2004)

Ktarle looks up from her study and frowns. "I can't tell what this is," she says to the room (and the suit comm) in general. "I'd need better equipment to tell if this is toxic." She glances around the group and then back at her supplies. "I'd like to head to the med bay, if someone would be willing to show it to me." When Quinn speaks, though, she shakes her head, uncharacteristically pragmatic. "This isn't a priority. As long as we keep our masks on, we'll be fine. I'l go with you." She packages up her supplies and the sample carefully. She will follow Quinn's lead, unless someone stops her.

[Sorry for not putting in my skill rating(s) earlier, Maerdwyn. That was thoughtless of me.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 21, 2004)

QUOTE=Wilphe]
OOC:
Current status as I understand it:
Life Support - Mininmal.  Heat seems to be functioning, no atmospheric  
    regulation
Maneuver Drive - No Power, diagnostics otherwise show as normal
Bridge - Powered - status of certain systems (astrogation, etc.) unknown
Weapons - ?
Correct[/QUOTE] 


			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> [Sorry for not putting in my skill rating(s) earlier, Maerdwyn. That was thoughtless of me.]



Not a problem at all


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 21, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath scans the room for any signs of danger, doing his best impersonation of a holovid space marine. He pays attention to any signs of recent disturbance of the dust.
> ....
> 
> Saanath moves into the hold, and down the line of berths. He has a quick look at a couple of the status readouts as he passes, particularly of the larger berths. He gives the body a quick once over to see she is breathing or showing any signs of life, and if the equipment she has with her gives him any clues as to what she was trying to do.
> ...



There are partially filled footprints, which almost certainly belong to the luriani, leading to and from the large berths and six of the normal sized ones, then from one normal berth to another, in sequence.  The woman has fallen near the last of those she got to.  A quick glance at the large berths tell him they have been deactivated, and he notices the panels behind which their oxygen and nutrient supplies are stored are slightly ajar, and six empty (?) liguid oxygen canisters lie scattered on the floor along with the spilled contents of the woman's medical kit.  

As far as the regular berths, he's really only vaguely familiar with how human vitals are supposed to look in deep freeze, but most of them seem basically within those parameters, assuming most of them are indeed human.

For now, he moves on out of the hold into the corridor beyond.  He moves past Hold P, the door to which is emblazoned with the symbol of the Imperial Courier Service.  Continuing on, he reaches Hold 1, and the door slides up and open, revealing the ship's main hold carrying a small (for the size of the hold) amount of cargo.  He does notice six large, empty, metal cages amongst the other luggage and cargo.  on the far side of the room is a terminal and a door marked "Ships' Vehicles Hangar".


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 21, 2004)

(more tommorow - very long post just lost after inadvertant computer shutdown.  no energy to redo it tonight. )


----------



## Watus (Jul 21, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Just give me a bunkup on top of the drives, then go and see if there is power to the turret. There almost certainly won't be, but it's worth checking. If I'm going to be shot at and not able to do anything about it I'd prefer not to have a good view. Besides all our other engineers are otherwise engaged," Ruzz'koff twinges as his wound smarts under his suit and examines the power coupling to the maneveur drives.




Quinn frowns, not used to having his orders questioned.  Recognizing that he has no real authority here, however, he shakes his head and turns to leave.

"Fine, but when the boat docks, I need a rated pilot on the bridge ASAP.  Assuming we get some power, I can probably get this hulk under way, but that's about it."

"Meanwhile, I'm gonna go get a look at these bastards."

He heads for the bridge with anyone who cares to accompany him.


----------



## doghead (Jul 21, 2004)

[QUOTE-Maerdwyn]A quick glance at the large berths tell him they have been deactivated, and he notices the panels behind which their oxygen and nutrient supplies are stored are slightly ajar, and six empty (?) liguid oxygen canisters lie scattered on the floor along with the spilled contents of the woman's medical kit.[/QUOTE]

That gives Saanath pause for thought. His first impulse had been that the large creatures had been of some importance. _But then nobody important travels Low. And she wouldn't have been scavenging their oxygen would she? If that is indeed what she was doing._ Something to sort out about later, he decides and pushes on.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> He moves past Hold P, the door to which is emblazoned with the symbol of the Imperial Courier Service.




Eh? As Saanath pushes on he tries to recall if he has seen or head of anything like it before.



			
				Watus said:
			
		

> "Fine, but when the boat docks, I need a rated pilot on the bridge ASAP.  Assuming we get some power, I can probably get this hulk under way, but that's about it."




"Saanath here. I can pilot this thing if you can get someone down here to handle the hanger end of things. I'm in the last hold now, heading for the Ships Vehicle Hanger. No sign of life down here so far." _But still the Hanger to go ..._


----------



## doghead (Jul 21, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> A quick glance at the large berths tell him they have been deactivated, and he notices the panels behind which their oxygen and nutrient supplies are stored are slightly ajar, and six empty (?) liguid oxygen canisters lie scattered on the floor along with the spilled contents of the woman's medical kit.




That gives Saanath pause for thought. His first impulse had been that the large creatures had been of some importance. _But then nobody important travels Low. And she wouldn't have been scavenging their oxygen would she? If that is indeed what she was doing._ Something to sort out about later, he decides and pushes on.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> He moves past Hold P, the door to which is emblazoned with the symbol of the Imperial Courier Service.




Eh? As Saanath pushes on he tries to recall if he has seen or heard of anything like it before.



			
				Watus said:
			
		

> "Fine, but when the boat docks, I need a rated pilot on the bridge ASAP.  Assuming we get some power, I can probably get this hulk under way, but that's about it."




"Saanath here. I can pilot this thing if you can get someone down here to handle the hanger end of things. I'm in the last hold now, heading for the Ships Vehicle Hanger. No sign of life down here so far." _But still the Hanger to go ..._


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 21, 2004)

Ruzz'koff looks at Vrykris, "That might be an idea, but as I am up here anyway, lets see what we can do between us."

    To Quinn, "When we get maneuveur power I'll be heading for the bridge ASAP. You can't fight with a vessal from engineering, but you sure as can't fight it without power either."

    OOC: Hopefully Vrykris will attempt either Damage Control or Power Routing.
            Ruzz'koff wil be issuing Commands and advice (DC15, 13 in Leader, +2 bounus to everybody's skills and saves if he pulls it off)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 21, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Eh? As Saanath pushes on he tries to recall if he has seen or head of anything like it before.



While the fastest method of communication across space is via the X-Boat network operated by the scouts, that's only for data transmissions (email, credit reports, photos, etc.). Physical mail is tranported by the ICS;  the government contracts with private ships, which supplement their passenger or commercial income with the money from the mail contracts.  Ships are limited in the amount of cargo space they can devote to mail, as this protects they system from a loss of an overly large mail shipment, and ensures that there are always a lot of ships carrying mail at any one time, in most parts of the Imperium.  Any time Saanath has heard of a ship carrying mail, it's been controled by one of the larger corporations in the Domain (Gateway Shipping, usually), or at least an outfit allied with such a corp.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 21, 2004)

> "When we get maneuveur power I'll be heading for the bridge ASAP. You can't fight with a vessal from engineering, but you sure as can't fight it without power either."



"Is that you [wheeze] Ruzz'koff?  I thought you [wheeze] were on the other boat..." Zaedhrarrg's voice, speaking very softly in Gvegh comes over the comm network.  He sounds terrible, and his voice is accompanied by a crackling sound that is probably environmental on his end.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 21, 2004)

"Zaed? What's your status, over?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 21, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Zaed? What's your status, over?"



"oh good[Wheeze] well, if you're here, you can pilot it in [wheeze] the rest of the way. I need to sleep, [wheeze] just need to [wheeze]sleep a bit."


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 22, 2004)

"Zaed, have you docked with the Dvonn? Are you in the hangher? Get a vacc suit on now, over?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2004)

"...[muffled sound] ...you can shee [wheeze] where w'yare can't [wheeze] you? Come up here[wheeze] you need to[sound of a chair swiveling]. "Nooo! [Howl, soon cut off by awful coughing.]" There are footsteps in the distance, not well picked up by the microphone Zaed is using, then, baleful vargr sobs.

*******

It's at this point that Trelene starts coming to, jostled awake as Zaedhrarrg pushed out of his seat.  Her nose has been bloodied inside the vac suit; she must have been been knocked around violently when the missiles hit.  Had they both struck the boat?  She thinks so.  The pilot's seat is bloody, and turning back, she sees a piece of shrapnel protruding from a wound in the back of Zaedhrarrg's head as the vargr cradles Julia's body in his lap and sobs.  Pieces of shiny metal have embedded themselves in the interior of the boat, including the back of the two pilots' chairs.  She guesses that only being slumped over unconscious saved her from being hit.  Though at least she would have had the suit to protect her.  _What was it?_ she wonders, before noticing the jagged top and nozzle of the apparently exploded oxygen tank on the floor.  On the plus side, the boat still seems to be moving, somehow, and even more amazingly, she thinks she just heard a gasp from channel she'd, optimistically, left open on the comm.  She takes  quick look at the cracked monitor in front of her - the jamming is, at least for now, gone!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene looks about the cabin and speaks on the open channel.

"Beta to Dvonn! This is Trelene on what is left of Beta. Anybody out there? Over!"


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2004)

Saanath dismisses the ICS from his mind and picks up the pace.

"Zaed, what's your present location?"


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 22, 2004)

Ruzz'koff starts to think, "They know that Alpha blew up, they have no way of knowing if any of us were on board the Dvonn at the time. They can see Beta is badly damaged. Ok, with luck they may think we all dead so no one do anything that proves otherwise unless we have to."

    "Beta, do you copy? If you just drift and make them think you are finished they may not bother about you further. Everyone on the Dvonn, let's get this ship up and running. We may just have some time now, let's use it well."


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 22, 2004)

Vrykris lowers her eyes when Ruzz'koff dismisses her,and moves off, setting to work, getting tools, when needed and gingerly, from the dead man's tool box.

As she works, she keeps hoping that Zaed can land the ship's boat safely.

She'll try to get the power plant to full power, and get power to both maneuver drives and the laser turret

OOC: Engineering, Mechanical, and Electrical all at +7, plus whatever adds she gets from Ruzz'koff


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2004)

_Preparation and planning prevent pi55 poor performance period. 

God help us._

Saanath continues to push on to the Hanger.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 22, 2004)

Ktarle follows Quinn to the bridge, narrowed eyes taking in what she can around her on the way.

At Zaed's communication, she stops dead in her tracks and listens to the comm. When the conversation trails off, she swears in Trokh, then rushes up to catch Quinn. "I need to get on that boat! He might do something ridiculous and open his wound. It doesn't sound good! Is there any way I can do that without alerting the others to our continued presence?" _Oh, mother, help me from falling in with these! Though I suppose it is too late._


----------



## Watus (Jul 22, 2004)

Quinn stops just outside the door, his shoulders slumped.  This whole misadventure has been one massive ****-up after another.  He spins and swings his fist into the bulkhead so hard that a cloud of dust rises from the floor.

A moment of silence passes.  And then, coming to life, he stalks purposefully toward the stairwell.  His voice, filled with the preternatural calm of a career officer, cuts through the comm.  "Saanath, I want a status report on the hanger.  Right now.  Ruzz'koff, Vyrkris, I want power to the drives, yesterday.  Tomas: Communications.  I want to know who these bastards are.  Doc: get to the hanger.   Trelene: what's your status?  Have you taken casualties?  Can you make it aboard?"

"Remember people: there's now no way out.  We get this ship under way, or we die right here."

He hits the stairs at something less than a run, making a beeline for the bridge.


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2004)

Saanath grins to himself in his helmate. He wonders if Quinn has some sort of mental telepathy thing going. Whatever. He's just glad to see a little order being brought to the chaos.

"Saanath here. Status report coming asap."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 23, 2004)

Ktarle nods once at Quinn's words before racing off to the hangar. _Don't let that silly Vargr hurt himself!_ she thinks, surprising herself with the vehemence of her feelings.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

"Beta to Dvonn. Zaedhrarrg is a bit out of it at the moment. As far as I can tell Captain Darius is dead. Zaedhrarrg is bleeding from the chest and head. Just a moment...."

There is a short pause.

"Beta to Dvonn. Another missile just streaked by. I don't think they are giving up so easily. Life support is out. Our present heading is..."

Yet another short pause.

"two two three mark eight by two three mark two. Uh. That is toward your bow. Over!"


----------



## Watus (Jul 23, 2004)

<OOC>
Are there any airlocks in the bow?  That's where the grapple is, right?  How does it work?  In Quinn's professional estimation, is it even worth considering as a viable option?
</OOC>

_Julia is dead._

Quinn winces and all but physically takes that and puts it aside.

_For later._

"All right people: beta is adrift.  We need ideas.  And fast."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 23, 2004)

Ktarle doesn't pause in her headlong hurtle down the corridor. The only way to get to them was through an airlock, and if Beta could make it--somehow--to the docking bay, that would be best. _Darius is dead. Zaedhrarrg is bleeding from the head and the chest. My patient! They are not docked. I have no way of getting to them. How did this happen?_ The enormity of the situation creeps up on her all at once. She tries to toggle on her suit comm, forgetting it's already open. The slight fumbling noise echoes over the channel following Quinn's words. "Can we move to them?" she asks. "We need to intercept to do them any good!" She sucks in a breath of air, vowing to get in better shape when this misadventure is done.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 23, 2004)

ooc  _sorry for the delay - been away working. So just catching up now
so the tasks that I was going to be looking into was 1. Power to the Engines 2. Checking the damage to Life Support systems and 3. Communications (as per Quinns call).

So Maerdwyn please catch me up as appropriate (probably 1 & 3) since Life support can wait..._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Saanath here. Status report coming asap."




A terminal stands next to the large door, which helpfully, has a plastisteel window in it that allows Saanath to see what's beyond.  The hangar itself is empty of any vehicles.  After a quick look at the terminal and the door, Saanath think he'd be able to open the door between the hold and the hangar without trouble.  Opening the hangar itself will be more of a challenge (ooc: T/Computer).

Ktarle arrives in the Cargo hold just as Saanath looks up from the computer.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

Quinn moves quickly up the stairs to the second deck, with Tomas right behind. Ruzz'koff and Vyrkriss are already the Maneuver drives, working on power for the, and given the way the computer systems are set up here, Comms is going to easier to manage from the Bridge. They both halt there on the middeck, however, with Tomas getting his first view of the dust-covered couches, the shattered aquarium, and the security door to the Command Deck which still needs to be dealt with.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

Using handholds and step built into the drive for such a purpose, Ruzz'koff and Vyrkris ascend to the power regulator bridging the two drives.  A quick inspection later, both vargrs realize that the CPU of the regulator has been fried, likely by a massive power surge.  There will be no power to the drives until it it replaced (by obtaining another CPU from somewhere) or until all the energy from the power plant is directed to one of the two drives instead of the bridge.  The former option would, as far as they can tell, restore all functionality to the drives, assuming the right part could be found or bodged.  The latter would probably be finished faster, and get the ship underway, but not at full speed or acceleration.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

As they consider their options, faint music drifts to Vyrkris's ears. (Ruzz'koff's ears are covered with a vacc suit.)  Oddly enough, she recognizes it.  It's from the _Operas of Nerilu_, which Vyrkris heard fro the first time back aboard Keruuchan, only a few days ago.   In the extremely thin atmoshere of the engine room, the music sounds very different than it had in the HiranuCorp presentation, but she still recognizes it.


----------



## doghead (Jul 26, 2004)

_Right, lets get this open and ... is the hangers pressurized ... yeap, OK, lets get this thingy off and ... ah, there it is and this into here. Lovely. Now lets see what we've got ..._

"Hey there. Working on it," Saanath mutters abscently when he spots Ktarle. "Can you keep an eye out for anything unfriendly?"

ooc: get the door open assuming that the hanger is pressurised. Quick scan of the hanger for dangers then find a terminal and see how we stand with the hanger door. Once Saanath knows, he'll report to Quinn before opening it.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 26, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> As they consider their options, faint music drifts to Vyrkris's ears. (Ruzz'koff's ears are covered with a vacc suit.)  Oddly enough, she recognizes it.  It's from the _Operas of Nerilu_, which Vyrkris heard fro the first time back aboard Keruuchan, only a few days ago.   In the extremely thin atmoshere of the engine room, the music sounds very different than it had in the HiranuCorp presentation, but she still recognizes it.




Vyrkris listens for a moment, then slips off, trying to find out where the music is coming from.  It may be nothing, but it's still odd that it would be playing now.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

When she climbs down, she's easily able to localize the sound - it's coming from the intercom system.  She left it connected to the watter-filled stateroom on the middeck.  But there wasn't any music coming from there before.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 26, 2004)

"I dunno" Tomas scans the room with worried curiosity "but more and more I'm getting a creepy feeling that this dust is sentient - or at least being controlled"

He looks down sorrowfully at the wreaked aquarium - his feeling for fish coming from the years spent swimming over the reef back home. More important things are at hand though and he shifts to the security doors and starts working on getting them open


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 26, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> When she climbs down, she's easily able to localize the sound - it's coming from the intercom system.  She left it connected to the watter-filled stateroom on the middeck.  But there wasn't any music coming from there before.




She blinks, having not gotten an answer from there when she tried to communicate last time.  Still, she keys the intercom. "Hello, is someone there? Please answer."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "I dunno" Tomas scans the room with worried curiosity "but more and more I'm getting a creepy feeling that this dust is sentient - or at least being controlled"
> 
> He looks down sorrowfully at the wreaked aquarium - his feeling for fish coming from the years spent swimming over the reef back home. More important things are at hand though and he shifts to the security doors and starts working on getting them open



Tomas frown at the security panel, and rather than trying to break the security, decides on circumventing it.  He removes the key pad, and shorts two of the wires found inside.  The door slides up and open, revealing stair which the two men sprint up, emergind directly onto a platform overlooking the bridge.  A door leading to the crews' quarters is to port/aft, while the conn, communications, astrogation, sensors, and the main computer are all to fore. To starboard is a ladder with a small sign marked "Dorsal Turret".  The bodies of two young, uniformed men lie on the floor.  One by communications, one by the computer.  The many near communications is covered in more dust than the one by the computer.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 26, 2004)

When she slows to a stop at the hangar, Ktarle opens her mouth to tell Saanath to do whatever it takes to get Beta in here, but she closes it after thinking better. When he speaks to her, she nods once before checking her equipment--_This must be the thousandth time! Get a grip!_--and then surveying the hangar.

[Spot: +0; Search (if time): +0?]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> She blinks, having not gotten an answer from there when she tried to communicate last time. Still, she keys the intercom. "Hello, is someone there? Please answer."



At first, there's nothing, there's nothing.  Then, a soft, swishing sound comes through the intercom.  Then it stops, and Vyrkris hears, in a very warbly, high pitched, underwater, voice "Ge gooo ma ma gooo..." The music plays on.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

ooc:  doghead - sorry, slightly confused on terminology.  Is Saanath currently trying to open the door from the hold into the hangar, or the outer door into space?  Both can be opened from the terminal he is currently at.  The hangar is currently depressurized, according to the terminal (of course, most of the ship is at least largely depressurised anyway).  The inner door can be opened automatically after presurizing the hangar.  The outer door requires a t/computers check.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 27, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> At first, there's nothing, there's nothing.  Then, a soft, swishing sound comes through the intercom.  Then it stops, and Vyrkris hears, in a very warbly, high pitched, underwater, voice "Ge gooo ma ma gooo..." The music plays on.




The Vargr female cocks her head, then talks through her own comm to the boarding party in general.  "There is somebody alive in a waterfilled cabin on the middeck.  I think it may be a Luriani child."

She directs the next to the intercom. "Hello. Who are you?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 27, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc:  doghead - sorry, slightly confused on terminology.  Is Saanath currently trying to open the door from the hold into the hangar, or the outer door into space?  Both can be opened from the terminal he is currently at.  The hangar is currently depressurized, according to the terminal (of course, most of the ship is at least largely depressurised anyway).  The inner door can be opened automatically after presurizing the hangar.  The outer door requires a t/computers check.




ooc: OK. I was a little off in my understanding. I thought that there was an airlock inside the hanger, with another (internal) door leading into the hanger. All right, stay put, get to work on getting control of the outer (hull) door so we can get Beta inside. Saanath won't repressurise the hanger now as we need to conserve air (it would seem). He won't enter the hanger st this point. There is no reason for needing to go into the hanger at this point is there? (from what Saanath can see.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2004)

ooc:  doghead, that is all correct.

Ktarle checks the window into the hangar and sees neither anyone inside nor anyplace for any one to be hiding in there.  The hangar is fully depressurized right now, so anything that is in there is either dead or wearing a vac suit, so it's likely safe to open. She tells Saanath, and he accesses the override for the outer doors.  The man groans when the computer demands an authorization code, but, it happens that the subroutine was written rather sloppily, and he is able to find a way around the flawed security measure.  The hangar yawns open.  Light from Tamadere's sun glints off the side of Beta, which is coming his way.  

***********

Trelene sees the light of the open hangar beckoning, but she realizes with a sinking heart that the boat is not on precisely the right course for the hangar.  Beta is also moving too fast, having just tried to evade several missiles.  With the Captain dead, and Zaedhrarrg at least temporarily non-responsive, She need to do something to get this boat into the hangar safely.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> She directs the next to the intercom. "Hello. Who are you?"



"Eee na ga mama... Ma Ma... Waaaaahaaaaa! MAAMAAA" The underwater crying is quite disturbing:  warbling and lower-toned than a vargr or human child's cries, but just as incessant.  It seems like it's going to continue indefinitely.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 27, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Eee na ga mama... Ma Ma... Waaaaahaaaaa! MAAMAAA" The underwater crying is quite disturbing:  warbling and lower-toned than a vargr or human child's cries, but just as incessant.  It seems like it's going to continue indefinitely.




Her heart goes out to the little creature, but there is nothing she can do right now.  They can't care for a child outside of that chamber, and it's oxygenated water is apparently keeping it alive.  "We'll be there soon, little one. Just hang on."  

She leaves the intercom on, and goes back to her work on the engines.  Though she looks back guiltily at the intercom from time to time.  "Let's get this done, huh?  Soon?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trelene sees the light of the open hangar beckoning, but she realizes with a sinking heart that the boat is not on precisely the right course for the hangar.  Beta is also moving too fast, having just tried to evade several missiles.  With the Captain dead, and Zaedhrarrg at least temporarily non-responsive, She need to do something to get this boat into the hangar safely.




As she speaks she tries to slow down the boat first.

"Zaedhrarrg! Snap out of it. We need to land the boat in the Dvonn's hanger. Zaedhrarrg!!"


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 27, 2004)

Ktarle looks out into open space almost wistfully, as if wanting something badly enough is all it takes to have it happen. "They aren't going to make it," she murmurs to herself. "Are they going to make it?" she continues a bit more loudly to Saanath.

When Vyrkris comes through the comm, she sighs inaudibly, more a movement than a sound. "Is the child all right?" she asks. _Not that I could do much anyway. Especially since we might have a bigger problem once Beta gets in._


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 27, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> When Vyrkris comes through the comm, she sighs inaudibly, more a movement than a sound. "Is the child all right?" she asks. _Not that I could do much anyway. Especially since we might have a bigger problem once Beta gets in._




Vyrkris considers her answer, as she trys to get some power to the maneuver drives in the quickest way possible.  Finally, she says, "I'm listening, and the child sounds lonely and hungry, but not hurt."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 27, 2004)

Ktarle nods. "Good," she says over the comm. She goes back to watching Beta fretfully.


----------



## doghead (Jul 28, 2004)

Saanath stares at the dull glint that is the Beta. "Vector looks wrong," he mutters to himself.

He realises that Ktarle is talking to him.

"I don't know." _But is there something that I can do? Crash proceedures, arresting devices, remote piloting ..._ Saanath springs to life, pulling up menues and whatever from the teminal to see what is on offer. _Give me remote piloting access and I'll get them in safe, I promise. God willing._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "I don't know." _But is there something that I can do? Crash proceedures, arresting devices, remote piloting ..._ Saanath springs to life, pulling up menues and whatever from the teminal to see what is on offer. _Give me remote piloting access and I'll get them in safe, I promise. God willing._



All that comes up on screen is an option to open a full access datalink - it's not remote piloting _per se_, but it might allow Saanath to take control of Beta's computer, take a look at the boat's data and input the proper vectors into the autopilot. He'll need Trelene's help though, to allow _Dvonn_'s computer access to _Beta_.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> As she speaks she tries to slow down the boat first.
> 
> "Zaedhrarrg! Snap out of it. We need to land the boat in the Dvonn's hanger. Zaedhrarrg!!"



Trelene pushes forward on the throttle, and the sound of the main drive cuts out, replaced by the reverse thrusters used in braking.  The computer alerts her to another missile coiming her way, still far off, but she knows she cant stop dead in space if she hopes to survive.  

As she speaks to Zaedhrarrg, his sobs stop, and Trelene thinks for a moment she's gotten through to him.  Instead, however, she realizes that he's lost consciousness.  The vargr slumps over Julia's body


----------



## doghead (Jul 28, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> All that comes up on screen is an option to open a full access datalink - it's not remote piloting _per se_, but it might allow Saanath to take control of Beta's computer, take a look at the boat's data and input the proper vectors into the autopilot. He'll need Trelene's help though, to allow _Dvonn_'s computer access to _Beta_.




"Beta, what is your status. We have the hanger doors open."

ooc: Whoops. Bit o meta game leakage there in the last post. As far as I remember, Saanath is not aware of the exact situation on Beta. Does he know that it was hit? That some weree wounded. Sorry, been a bit busy and haven't had time to go back and check.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2004)

ooc: Trelene has reported over the comm network that the captain is dead; that Zaedhrarrg is out of it; and that another missile just missed them.  You can assume Saanath believes the boat was hit.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> "Beta, what is your status. We have the hanger doors open."




Seeing Zaedhrarrg slump over, Trelene tries to make the needed course correction.

"Beta to Dvonn! Trying to make course correction. Captain is dead. Zaedhrarrg just lost consciuosness. Life support is ou..."

Sound of a computer alert coming over the comm.

"Beta to Dvonn! We have another incoming missile. Over!?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Seeing Zaedhrarrg slump over, Trelene tries to make the needed course correction.



Trelene does her best, but overcompensates, changing the boat's pitch too much.  She can make broad, sweeping movements, but the fine control needed to dock the boat safely is simply beyond her skill.

From the comm: "Keruuchan Lifeboats, this is SDB _Junkyard Dog_.  We are _en route_.  What is your status?  Repeat.  Keruuchan Lifeboats, this is SDB _Junkyard Dog_.  We are _en route_ to your position.  What is your status? Long range sensors have detected multiple missle launches.  Please Respond. Over."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

"Beta to Dvonn! I am the only one conscious right now! How so I fly this!? Over!"


----------



## doghead (Jul 28, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> "Beta to Dvonn! I am the only one conscious right now! How so I fly this!? Over!"




Saanath roughly clamps down on the fear that leap for his throat.

"Trelene. I can bring you in. Flight vectors into the autopilot, but I need you to give Dvonn's computer datalink access to Beta." 

_...and bring you all in sweet as pie. I promise. God willing._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath roughly clamps down on the fear that leap for his throat.
> 
> Trelene starts the process to link the computers.
> 
> ...




"Beta to Dvonn! Understood. Linking to Dvonn ... Now! OK! You should have access, Dvonn. Over!?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2004)

With a look at the terminal, Saanath confirms he has access to Beta's autopilot.

Everyone else can hear the exchange between Trelene and Saanath, and despite his efforts, his nervousness comes through loud and clear.  The other pilots aboard know that what he's attempting is an extremely difficult maneuver.


----------



## doghead (Jul 28, 2004)

just working on buffing my post count.


----------



## doghead (Jul 28, 2004)

"Got it. Got you. Bringing you in."

Saanath gets to work. He makes haste slowly. He focuses on those sweet lines that will bring Beta into the safety of the hanger. He excludes all else. He prays.


----------



## Watus (Jul 28, 2004)

Quinn makes his way to the nearest relevant viewport and, with his different vantage on the approach angles, provides Sanaath with any information / assistance he can.  Alternately, if the instruments on the bridge are in working order, he may make use of them instead.  [Leadership: +14]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2004)

Saanath makes the mental calculations necessary to bring Beta in safely, but as it apporaches, using Beta's data on its current vector as a basis.  He watches as the boat approaches, confused for a split second about something that just "feels" wrong about the approach.  _She's coming in too fast. Oh shht! She's coming in too fast!  _
***********

Trelene doesn't realize anything is wrong until she hears the sharp intake of breath from Saanath.  There's no time to ask what's going on

***********
Saanath makes an emergency correction, firing the reverse thrusters,  but only one goes off, slowing the boat some, but sending it into a horizontal spin.  He is unable to do anything but watch for the two seconds it takes for _Beta_'s bow to strike the port side of the hangar entrance, shattering the forward screen as it rotates clockwise and ricochets into the hangar, out of control.  _Beta_ slams into the wall, shaking the _Dvonn_ violently, and sending a loud, low ringing sound throughout the ship than can be heard even through the vac suits.  It bounces off, most of the energy absorbed by the impact, and th magnetic struts deployed for the docking take hold and bring the heavily damaged boat to rest.  

Ktarle sees it all happen through the window in the cargo hold's door.  

******

Trelene has a sensation akin to flaoting in the warm seas off Darammiya back home.  She's not exactly sure where she is, but it's peaceful.

******

On the bridge, Quinn and Tomas can tell something of what's happened.  They also now that there is still a missile out there that may still be homing in on whatever is left of _Beta_.


----------



## Watus (Jul 28, 2004)

"Sanaath, Doc: do what you can.  I want regular reports."

"The rest of you, remember we're under attack here.  Keep to what you're doing.  Our lives depend on it."


----------



## doghead (Jul 29, 2004)

"Beta is in but she came in hard. Closing the hull door then going to get in there and check it out."

Saanath glances at Ktarle to confirm that she is with him as he gets to work on the hanger doors and hopefully, repressuriseing the hanger.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2004)

Saanath gets the outer door shut, then sets about pumping what pressure he can into the hangar. He's only got to equalize the pressures of the two adjoining areas, and in this case, it only takes a few seconds after he inputs the command for the light indicating it's safe to enter the hangar to blink on.  

As the large door slide off to the side, Saanath and Ktarle get a full view of the badly damaged craft sitting on the hangar floor.  The side door looks to be in bad shape.  The can see Trelene's vac-suited body just inside the shattered from window of the boat.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trelene has a sensation akin to floating in the warm seas off Darammiya back home.  She's not exactly sure where she is, but it's peaceful.




Trelene continues to float. She seems to remember being somewhere else. But then she decides that she must have been dreaming. Yes! That must be it. She is glad to finally be awake now.


----------



## doghead (Jul 29, 2004)

Saanath shovels all the chaotic thoughts bouncing around in his head into a box and slams down the lid.

"You're the boss now," is all he says to Ktarle, not really trusting his voice to stay level if he says more. He sets off in the direction of the beat up Beta at a run, making for the cabin door.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 29, 2004)

[Jeez, one day and all hell breaks loose!  Not going to back up, I'm sure you can all imagine Ktarle's reactions for yourselves.]

Ktarle doesn't wait for the doors to open fully, instead squeezing through and racing to the badly damaged Beta. Her mind blanks automatically, triage training taking over. No thoughts cross her mind and all emotion is locked in a corner to be accessed later, if at all. She acknowledges Saanath's words by barking, "Come with me, do what I tell you, and don't touch anything without permission."

When she reaches the boat, she tries opening the hatch [T/Comp +14], giving it only a few seconds. If it's not enough, she says to Saanath, "I need you to open this thing as best you can. The more space I have, the better off they'll be. Tear off the hatch if you need to." Already her voice is calm, flat, emotionless, reflecting her state of mind. As she tries to crawl through any opening she can find, she tosses back, "But be prepared to drop it if I yell." She moves into Beta [if she can] and assesses the situation before choosing what to do. If she can't get into Beta, she will do her best to make way, by aiding Saanath if that's the best course, or by doing her own investigation. Her movements are methodical, structured, and precise. Though she acts quickly and decisively, there is no sense of haste about her.


----------



## doghead (Jul 30, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> She acknowledges Saanath's words by barking, "Come with me, do what I tell you, and don't touch anything without permission."




From Saanath she was going to get no arguement on that point.

Saanath scans the hanger as he crosses it to Beta. He gives what aide he can to Ktarle, offering suggestions when he has something to contribute, otherwise staying quiet and letting her get on with her job.

When he gets a moment, he updates Quinn with whatever they have at that point.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2004)

*Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui, Female Aslan Medic (Academic 5 / Traveller 2)*

Once she is in Beta, Ktarle moves to Zaed's body. A quick check reveals the situation: "He's dead," she says flatly and moves on to Trelene. She checks the Luriani for immediately life-threatening conditions, using the meager supplies she carried with her. [+17 T/Medical]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

Ktarle tries opening the door electronicly, but while the lock releases, the hatch itself does not move.  Saanath quickly steps in and wrenches it open. 

Inside, it's a grim scene.  The captain's body is bloodied  from multiple deep wounds on her torso and face.  She lies across Zeadhrarrg's lap, and both seem to have been thrown up against the wall of the boat, and fallen down onto one of the couches.  Trelene is lying, face up on the floor of the boat between the two pilots' chairs.  Her face is mostly obscured by blood on the inside of the vac suit visor.  There are shards of metal all over, some on the floor, some lodged in the walls and in Captain Darius.  None of the three people are moving.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2004)

[Oops, forgot about the captain.]

Ktarle checks Zaed and then Darius, moving on quickly when it becomes apparent they no longer need her aid. She then goes to Trelene and frowns at the vac suit. "Is there somewhere we can go where I can safely open a vac suit?" she asks over the open channel. [Is there some way I can tell how she is injured without removing her suit?]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Once she is in Beta, Ktarle moves to Zaed's body. A quick check reveals the situation: "He's dead," she says flatly and moves on to Trelene. She checks the Luriani for immediately life-threatening conditions, using the meager supplies she carried with her. [+17 T/Medical]



First, Ktarle need access to Trelene outside her vacc suit, or at least the visor, as it seems her head has sustained the most serious of the injuries. Someone needs to remove the helmet and give her oxygen, assuming she is still alive - wait - slight fogging on the inside of the visor.  She's breathing, but it's *very* shallow and erratic.

ooc: While Zaedhrarrg and the Captain are indeed clinically dead, it is possible for a doctor of sufficient skill to resussitate someone within a certain time period. THe attempt takes at least a minute, however, and it is a case of opportunity cost. The longer one works on victim A, the worse off victim B and C become.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2004)

[ Was the _Dvonn_ medical bay ever accessed? How long dead are Zaed and Darius? ]

Ktarle speaks to Saanath without turning away. "I need access to the medical bay on the _Dvonn_, and I need oxygen immediately. Search Beta for any oxygen."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

OOC: There is a oxygen mask (only - no gas) sitting on the floor of beta by the top of the exploded oxygen tank (the shards of metal), and there are oxygen tanks in the three vacsuits in Beta (one on Trelene), two in a pile on the floor of the boat.  There are also tanks in both Ktarle and Saanath's suits.  Again, however, you only see one proper oxygen mask right here.  Several more would be up by the main airlock, where the first boardings took place.

Determining the time of death requres a full round, so I need to know what you are checking/doing etc., and in what order.


----------



## doghead (Jul 30, 2004)

Saanath does what is asked. _The hanger should have oxygen masks somewhere nearby._ The two tanks catch Saanaths eye. _Or is there a room nearby we can repressurize in a hurry? A small room? A personal airlock?_


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath does what is asked. _The hanger should have oxygen masks somewhere nearby._ The two tanks catch Saanaths eye. _Or is there a room nearby we can repressurize in a hurry? A small room? A personal airlock?_



Saanath sees two small lockers built into the wall on the other side of the hangar, even with the landing pad.  They are not labled, however.  His mind goes to the EVA (extra-vehicular activity) locker he first encountered upon---

************
_CRASH!_

_The remaining missile slams into the hangar door, but the armor apparently holds. Everyone aboard feels this, and this shaking is more violent than the last._
************
---boarding the _Dvonn_.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

*Trelelawiero Aslan male Marine 3/Merc 4/Traveller 2*

_"Now, Trelelawiero,"  The medic too great pains to speak his name properly,  "I need to tell you something. It's very important, but I thought I should tell you when I knew you could remain calm. But I need you to listen, okay?"  Trel nodded.  Your mate, Woleireiyeo - it was too late for her.  She didn't have enough oxygen, for too long.  I could not bring her back.  I'm very, very sorry._ 

Pain..no air...sounds...

Amber eyes open suddenly.  Looking around, Trel notes his surroundings, chest heaving for air.  Air which doesn't come.  

_ Calm. Live. She would want that. _

He stood, shaking off the dust that coated his fur, and his clothing.  His faded jacket still bore some of the insignia of the Cuirassiers.  Looking around, he sees the bodies, the holoprojector, the autogalley...the doors to the staterooms.

_ There is no pain _

He moved to the doors, opening them up.

_ There is no fear _

Breath coming in small gaps, he went looking for any emergency cabinets, where a rescue bubble, or oxygen masks and tanks, might be found.

_ Only the hunter _

As he looked, he planned for what to do if he found nothng.  The mask he often carried might help some, in the reduced atmosphere, and it was in his stateroom...along with his mate.

_ and the spear _


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

Trel almost immediately sees almost what he's looking for - a large pile of oxygen tanks and masks sitting off in the corner of the room, away from the bodies.  But he realizes that they have almost certainly been exhausted, else why wouldn't these people have them.  He quickly picks one up, in case he's wrong, but he is not.  He sees no emergency lockers here, and the autogalley has one blinking red light labeled "Out of Service."

When he get out in the corridor, he is faced with the door to Sickbay.  The staterooms are to his left (fore) and Engineering is to his right (aft).  Looking towards the staterooms, he thinks he sees fresh footprints in the dust that's covered everything he's seen since waking, including himself.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trel almost immediately sees almost what he's looking for - a large pile of oxygen tanks and masks sitting off in the corner of the room, away from the bodies.  But he realizes that they have almost certainly been exhausted, else why wouldn't these people have them.  He quickly picks one up, in case he's wrong, but he is not.  He sees no emergency lockers here, and the autogalley has one blinking red light labeled "Out of Service."
> 
> When he get out in the corridor, he is faced with the door to Sickbay.  The staterooms are to his left (fore) and Engineering is to his right (aft).  Looking towards the staterooms, he thinks he sees fresh footprints in the dust that's covered everything he's seen since waking, including himself.





_ Perhaps one of the crew is in Engineering.  Perhaps. Stick with the plan. _

That thought uppermost in his mind, he goes to his own stateroom, and digs for his combination mask.  If it's there, he'll don it, hoping the compressor can  grab enough oxygen out of the rarified air to give him more time to either get to his own gear, or find some other source of oxygen.

As he searches, his eyes are constantly drawn back to his mate, but he continues on with what he has to do.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

*Round 2*



			
				Orvallon said:
			
		

> _ Perhaps one of the crew is in Engineering. Perhaps. Stick with the plan. _
> 
> That thought uppermost in his mind, he goes to his own stateroom, and digs for his combination mask. If it's there, he'll don it, hoping the compressor can grab enough oxygen out of the rarified air to give him more time to either get to his own gear, or find some other source of oxygen.



When Trel gets back to the stateroom, Woleireiyeo is not there, and the room looks like it's been ransacked. The dust is particulalry thick in this room, though the layer over his and his mates disturbed posessions is noticably thinner. After a quick search, he thinks, with rising panic, _Everything is here, except the mask_. He knows he still got his medkit on - he can activate it, or it will activate itself, in a pinch, but he knows what that much medication can do to him if taken in such a short period of time...


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> When Trel gets back to the stateroom, Woleireiyeo is not there, and the room looks like it's been ransacked. The dust is particulalry thick in this room, though the layer over his and his mates disturbed posessions is noticably thinner. After a quick search, he thinks, with rising panic, _Everything is here, except the mask_. He knows he still got his medkit on - he can activate it, or it will activate itself, in a pinch, but he knows what that much medication can do to him if taken in such a short period of time...




On seeing that the body is gone, both dewclaws come out, if only for a moment. The missing mask adds to the anger and fear boiling in the big Aslan's gut.  Turning, he bursts out of the stateroom, and heads for Engineering.  Hopefully he'll be able to find a vacc suit or something stored there.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

*Round 3*

Trel sprints back towards engineering, stoping when he sees the security door that he might have remembered earlier if he was at 100% PulseOx.  He'll need either a crew member or some other way to bypass it.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

(A minute or so ago)

Vyrkris climbs back up onto the drives, and sees that Ruzz'koff has been working well while she was down below.  She get set to join in on the project, asking "So, are we disconnecting the regulator and sending all the power to one drive, or getting ready to put in a new CPU?" She peers in just as the missile strikes Dvonn's hangar.  Both the vargr are in a precarious position up there, but while Ruz'koff's vac suit hold him in place magnetically, Vyrkris tumble down the other side, falling down to aft, behind the drives and out of sight. Silence for a few seconds, then she comes back on the line.  People can almost hear the wincing in her voice, as well as the wheeze. "I'm okay - just lost my mask for a second.  and a little bruising on my side.  But theres' someone down here - its a vargr in uniform, wearing a mask, and he's out cold.  There's a bunch of tools and stuff too."


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trel sprints back towards engineering, stoping when he sees the security door that he might have remembered earlier if he was at 100% PulseOx.  He'll need either a crew member or some other way to bypass it.




Growling under his breath, Trel slams his fist into the door, and turns back, heading to Sickbay.  His goal is any automed there. If it is unoccupied, he will liberate any oxygen supplies it may stilll have.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 31, 2004)

[Actions, in order: 1) Stabilize Trelene, in place if possible, moving her somewhere secure if not. 2) Check the status of Zaedhrarrg and Julia Darius in the most convenient order. 3) Revive either one, if possible. 4) Do as much for Trelene as currently possible.]

Ktarle turns her head slightly toward Saanath. "Can I take off her suit here?" She digs in her supplies for a knife, or something that would cut through a vac suit. When the missile hits, she is jarred from her kneeling position. She topples and catches herself before she lands on any of the three bodies. She rights herself and tries to determine the best way to open the suit. _If I can't open the suit, I'll have to risk spinal injury,_ she thinks before she stops that train of thought and resumes her calm inner nothingness.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 31, 2004)

_Trel knows he's got about a minute before things start getting even fuzzier in his mind than they are now.  Someone is alive and awake on this ship - he doesn't at this point know how he knows that, but he does.  And even if he's wrong, someone, who's not in the lounge, has his mask.  If he cant find oxygen, finding the mask should buy him some time.  _

Looking around the sickbay, the Aslan growled.  Shaking his head, he went over to the intercom.  Pressing it, he said, "Is anyone aboard this ship?  I am in Sickbay at present...I am moving back out into the stateroom corridor...any oxygen...available...would be...convenient."

That said, he'll go back into the stateroom corridor, and start trying to open doors, looking for the rat bastard who stole his mask.


----------



## doghead (Jul 31, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle turns her head slightly toward Saanath. "Can I take off her suit here?" She digs in her supplies for a knife, or something that would cut through a vac suit. When the missile hits, she is jarred from her kneeling position. She topples and catches herself before she lands on any of the three bodies. She rights herself and tries to determine the best way to open the suit.




Saanath leavers himself back up again and puts a hand on Ktarle arm.

"The suit can be opened easily enough without the knife. There are no masks, but perhaps we could rig a tube from the tank to her nose or mouth, allowing a small flow of oxygen. Its the best I can think ..."

"We need a sled to move Trelene. The hanger will have them."

ooc: * Is the intercom part of the same system we are using to communicate with each other. Could Saanath hear Trel through his suit's systems, or was it just broadcast to the other intercom stations?" 

Assuming he could...



			
				Orvallon said:
			
		

> "Is anyone aboard this ship? I am in Sickbay at present...I am moving back out into the stateroom corridor...any oxygen... available... would be... convenient."




Saanath glaces at Ktarle. _That wasn't one of us. Were they hostile. I doubt that they would be asking who is here - they would know we are here. And they seem to be shooting at the Dvonn now. Doesn't suggest that there are any of their own aboard. A passenger? Can we trust them? They are going to find out about us soon enough if they stay on the intercom*._ 

Its the speakers rather dry sense of understatement that tips the scales in his favour.

"This is Saanath. I am in the forward hanger. There are oxygen tanks and vacc suits here."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 31, 2004)

ooc: Not sure why I didn't realize (and then make explicit) this before.  The vac suits shold have mics ans spekers that allow werarer to hear and speak to those in the immediate area.  Vyrkris would still need her p-comm to communicate with those outside engineering 2, but could speak to Ruzz'koff without it, for example.  Saanath (and others near enough an intercom, which is everyone at this point) could hear the message.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 31, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "This is Saanath. I am in the forward hanger. There are oxygen tanks and vacc suits here."




Hearing Saanath, Trel shakes his head, wondering just how many bloody locked doors he'll find between himself and the forward hangar bay.  "I will try...to come to you..."  

That said, he will move with that incredible speed an Aslan wanting to move fast can muster.  He'll stop by the pile of used oxygen masks and tanks, and grab a couple, since a human vacc suit won't do him much good, but hopefully one of the masks will be able to be mated to one of the tanks.  He'll head towards the forward hanger bay, or at least to where his knowledge of ships tells him such a thing SHOULD be, at flank speed.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 31, 2004)

Ktarle looks at Saanath with an odd expression on her face. "I'm sorry," she says before bending down to see if the suit will come off without moving Trelene's body. "Please 'rig' that oxygen as you describe, and then find a sled." She pauses and then says softly, "Thank you," before turning back to work on the suit. _Get a grip!_ she commands herself, for what feels like the twentieth time since they left the _Keruuchan_.

When the comm crackles on with a new voice, Ktarle again looks at Saanath, concerned. Her thoughts mirror his, though they are more subdued than they would have been had she not been concentrating on a patient. "Is it wise to announce our position?" she asks while gently prying at Trelene's suit. "It could be a ruse, and the others would be better equipped to deal with a hostile."

[If she can open the suit without moving Trelene's spine, she will. If not, she will work on cutting it open.]


----------



## doghead (Aug 1, 2004)

"It could be a ruse," Saanath responds as he grabs what he needs (some tubing, some tape) and starts rigging it up, or helping Ktarle. Whichever she needs at the time. "But we have been broadcasting on an open channel since we got on the Dvonn. If anyone was lying in wait, they would have vacc gear and communicators. They would know where we are already.

"But some poor bastard who has managed to survive whatever went down here would probably not have that sort of gear. How long would they last without oxygen?

"OK, You're set. Just open this nossel. We can tape the end to her cheek or something. Not pretty but ..."

Saanath winces as he catches sight of Trelene under as the vacc suit comes off.

"If your OK here I'll get that sled."


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 1, 2004)

She is not completely convinced by Saanath's logic, but Ktarle nods, the motion hardly perceptible under the vacc suit. Her thoughts recede again in the immediacy of the situation. She takes the hose apparatus from Saanath and gently tapes it to Trelene at the most convenient and least harmful spot [cheek, neck, chest, whatever looks like it could withstand the pressure and later removal of the tubing and tape]. "Go," she says absently as she pushes the tube's open end into Trelene's mouth or nose, whichever looks the best. [T/Med +17]


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 2, 2004)

Recoverying from the impact Tomas makes his way to the bridge terminals and the central diagnostics for the ship to check just what capabilities they do have online and what will require work.

"You still want communications up?" he asks Quinn as he works

(ooc sorry was out of town for a week!)


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "Go," she says absently ...




Saanath goes. 

While in the hanger he glances in the direction of the door occasionally, but otherwise he focuses on getting the sled back to beta in quick smart time.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 2, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Hearing Saanath, Trel shakes his head, wondering just how many bloody locked doors he'll find between himself and the forward hangar bay. "I will try...to come to you..."
> 
> That said, he will move with that incredible speed an Aslan wanting to move fast can muster. He'll stop by the pile of used oxygen masks and tanks, and grab a couple, since a human vacc suit won't do him much good, but hopefully one of the masks will be able to be mated to one of the tanks. He'll head towards the forward hanger bay, or at least to where his knowledge of ships tells him such a thing SHOULD be, at flank speed.



Trel gets himself down to the lower deck fast, and winds his way through the cargo bays.  _There's the medic_, he thinks when he sees the body by the low berths, but he keeps on moving until he's stopped in the main cargo hold by a windowed door into the hangar.  Through the window, he sees a badly damaged ship's boat, with a human and an Aslan in vac suits getting an injured human (?) onto a sled/stretcher.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 2, 2004)

Trelene feels the water she's floating in turn to ice, and she feels squeezed and pulled apart all at the same time.  

************

A few long seconds later, Ktarle and Saanath have her on the sled, and Ktarle begins giving Trelene some coagulents to stem her internal bleeding.  It looks like Ktarle will be able to stabilize her, but longer term, she'll need a better air supply.  The more Trelene's body has to work for air, the less chance she has of recovering.


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 2, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trel gets himself down to the lower deck fast, and winds his way through the cargo bays.  _There's the medic_, he thinks when he sees the body by the low berths, but he keeps on moving until he's stopped in the main cargo hold by a windowed door into the hangar.  Through the window, he sees a badly damaged ship's boat, with a human and an Aslan in vac suits getting an injured human (?) onto a sled/stretcher.




He is tempted, for the briefest moment, to get into his own luggage and grab his gear...but then he decides his vacc suit and the related tanks might have suffered the same dolorous fate as his mask, and just keeps on running for the door of the hangar bay.

When he arrives, and sees the people inside, he'll try to open the door. If he can do that, he'll look around for any oxygen tanks that aren't immediately involved in keeping someone alive.

If he can't open the door, he'll pound hell out of it till somebody does.


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2004)

"Medbay? Theres no oxygen there it would seem. But we have that. Or another small room we can oxgenate ... and didn't the bo.. wasn't there medical equipment at the Lowberths?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 2, 2004)

After a few seconds at the terminal net to the door, Trel has the hangar door sliding up.

***

Saanath looks up to see a massive Aslan standing in the doorway to the cargo hold, bearing three or four oxygen masks and their works.  Ktarle keeps on working.


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 2, 2004)

Trel looks at the people in front of him, but his eyes are more focussed on looking for either vacc suits or oxygen tanks, at this point, since his time is growing limited.  

If he sees such items, he will make a beeline for them, and try to get a full tank, and hook one of the masks, whichever will fit, to it.

Then he'll take a breath, and look around, to take better stock of the situation.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 2, 2004)

*Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui, Female Aslan Medic (Academic 5 / Traveller 2)*

Ktarle doesn't look up from her work on Trelene. "We need to get somewhere with oxygen. Can you oxygenate an entire room? It would be best if I could operate without this mess." Her tone encompasses the suits, the wreckage of Beta, the _Dvonn_, the possible conspiracy, Nells-Corzin, and the universe.

When Trel first comes in, she still keeps her gaze and her hands on Trelene, trusting Saanath to handle whatever it is. When the newcomer does not announce his, or her--_it could be the Vargr girl_--presence, she looks up, eyes narrowed. _Saanath's comm friend,_ she thinks languidly, and then stops abruptly, hands motionless on her equipment. _Tretheasofkhou!_ She shakes herself mentally and physically, though she is careful not to let carelessness harm the unconscious Luriani woman. _His coloring is wrong, he's not quite the right height. What is_ wrong_ with me?_ She looks at him once more before turning back to Trelene. _I do not have time for this. Saanath can handle it._ She almost smiles. _He's had experience dealing with disoriented men._ Remembering the outcome of the last encounter, she sobers quickly and concentrates once again upon Trelene.

[Once Trelene is stable enough to be moved, she will take the sled to wherever Saanath deems best.

How long does she estimate it will take to get Trelene up and running? That is, capable of action, though possibly not as good as she could be. Also, with the cursory exam of Julia and Zaed--the one that determined they were dead--was there any hint of which would be easier to revive? I know you said it would take a minute to determine time of death, but was there any other information gathered in the quick once-over? I wouldn't have spent more time than it took to determine they were dead.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 3, 2004)

Trel sees both a vac suit (probably human-sized) and an unattatched airtank, (which is upright, rather than casually tossed aside as the empty ones upstairs had been) next to where the strangers are working.  He strides up to them and grabs up the full oxygen tank, while the two near him are moving the injured woman on a sled, giving them littl eopportnity to object, even if they had wanted to.  He quickly attaches one of the masks he carries, straps it on, and inhales deeply.

Looking around, he notes the battered boat, the Luriani woman with the bloody face and the oxygen tube awkwardly taped to her cheek, and the stances of the two active people before him, which seem to display, above all, exhaustion.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 3, 2004)

ooc:  It will not take Ktalre long at all to get Trelene conscious - she has already tentatively stabilized her.  As soon as a steady oxygen supply is given, she'll be okay. The blood on Captain Darius's neck and abdomen had already congealed, Zaedhrarrg's ahd not to any great extent - the captain has clearly been dead longer.  Work to revive somone needs to begin within 15 minutes of death, and the sooner the better, unless the body is preserved somehow, be it in a low berth, pharmacologicaly (you don't have those drugs available) or by some other means.


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 3, 2004)

Trel looks at Ktarle, for just a moment, then disconnects one of the tanks from the vacc suit, and hooks a mask to it.  (ooc: Do T20 Vacc Suits still have the dual tank systems?  Not a lot of detail in the book on that, but it always made sense to me.)  

Walking to the sled, blinking a bit, breathing hard as he replenishes a backlog of oxygen need, he crouches by the unconscious woman, and rumbles, in Hryoan accented Trokh, "She'll lose less air with the mask."

He stays out of Ktarle's way, instinctively. Aslan males don't get in the way of a female doing her work.


----------



## doghead (Aug 3, 2004)

ooc: this thread can motor at times. Wheeee!

Saanath has barely opened his mouth to speak before the Aslan is moving. He doesn't get a chance to get a word in until the Aslan is crouching by the sled with the hooked up mask in hand.

Saanath nods to Ktarle when she glances in his direction. Saanath suspects that that the Aslan is well aware that Saanath is armed. And yet still he crouches on the other side of the sled, motionless, where Saanath could easily drill him with the pistol. Perhaps. Lasers aren't really Saanath's weapon of choice. But the new arrival doesn't know that.

Saanath toggles on the external mic and turns towards the Aslan. "Better?" he asks.


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 3, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath toggles on the external mic and turns towards the Aslan. "Better?" he asks.




Trel looks at the human, unsure at first if it's male or female, the vacc suit making it hard to tell.  Then he notes the protective way the man seems to be hovering.  And the fact that the gentleman in question is keeping a clear firing line for the laser he carries.

He nods slowly, as he starts to feel more alive, and says, reverting to Galanglic, "Much better. Breathing is a useful thing, for the moment."

Reaching into his jacket pocket, he takes out his personal comm, slowly, so as not to seem any more threatening then his size and heft dictate, and hooks it up.  "The mask would be better for the woman.  I am in your debt for the oxygen, and my life."

Numerous questions should be asked, but Trel finds himself curiously detached, almost unwilling to ask them.  One thing is at the center of his mind, now that the immediate urge to breathe is fulfilled.  "I am hooked into the ship's comm system.  I will be in the cargo bay for a time, then I will be in the medical center."

That, of course, is secondary, in Trel's mind.  Getting his own equipment is simply an excuse.  What is important is returning to the side of his mate.


----------



## doghead (Aug 3, 2004)

Saanath considers the Aslan for a moment. Ktarle would be better equipped to handle this, but she seems reluctant to engage at the moment. And Saanath is reluctant to do anything to distract her.

~assuming Ktarle doesn't take the mask first, Saanath take it and hands it to her~

Saanath knows a little of the Aslan culture from his friends back home. _But is it the same everywhere?_ He doesn't want any mistakes, so he does his best to tread carefully. _Better to leave the acknowledgment of the debt til later, to Ktarle._ How does he refere to Ktarle in a neutral way? How exposed has this Aslan been to outside cultures? _Too many questions Saanath. Not enough decisions._

"The Doctor needs Trelene moved to Medbay as soon as possible, as well as the others. Its urgent. Thats where we go now." He hopes the subtext is obvious.

Saanath looks to see if Ktarle has got the mask ready. He needs to know what she wants done next.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 4, 2004)

Ktarle grabs the mask and attaches it to Trelene's makeshift oxygen supply. "The oxygen is not ours, and therefore neither is your life. There is no debt." She says it perfuctorily, as though her mind is somewhere else--which it is.

She looks Trel up and down quickly and makes a split second value judgment. "We need to go to the medical bay. Somewhere with a decent oxygen content. I need a sled for the other two. Were there any others?" she asks Saanath, less a question than a command. She catches his eye as best she can between two vac suits and nods. As the two hopefully move off, she turns to Zaedhrarrg and does what she can in situ.


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 4, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle grabs the mask and attaches it to Trelene's makeshift oxygen supply. "The oxygen is not ours, and therefore neither is your life. There is no debt." She says it perfuctorily, as though her mind is somewhere else--which it is.
> 
> She looks Trel up and down quickly and makes a split second value judgment. "We need to go to the medical bay. Somewhere with a decent oxygen content. I need a sled for the other two. Were there any others?" she asks Saanath, less a question than a command. She catches his eye as best she can between two vac suits and nods. As the two hopefully move off, she turns to Zaedhrarrg and does what she can in situ.





Trel looks at her for a moment, then nods, even though he's well aware she's not looking at him.  Then he stands up. "Medbay is a tomb.  There is no oxygen there, all the emergency oxygen supplies were used. Even the automeds have been stripped.  All that you will find there is corpses." As he says that, his dewclaws flip out, involuntarily, just for a moment, as he forces down a quick, black flash of undirected anger.

Still, he moves to help the man with the cart.


----------



## doghead (Aug 4, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> ... I need a sled for the other two. Were there any others?" she asks Saanath, less a question than a command.




~assuming that there were.~

Saanath nod and rises to his feet.



			
				Orvallon said:
			
		

> "Medbay is a tomb. There is no oxygen there, all the emergency oxygen supplies were used. Even the automeds have been stripped. All that you will find there is corpses."




"We don't need oxygen. We have that. But the equipment - had that been stripped out also?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 4, 2004)

On the bridge, Quinn and Tomas take stock of the situation.  Computer systems all seem up and running.  Communications are functional, but the jamming is still in effect, as the sensors still show those two fighters sitting just off the Dvonn's ort and starboard.  They don't seem to befiring on the ship, however.  Astrogation and the jump drives are on line; there's just no fuel.  Life support is out.  

******
Down in Engineering 2, Vyrkris climbs back up from the back side of the maneuver drives carrying a cloth/wrapped cpu.  With a little soldering, it should do the trick in th power regulator, but it will still take a little time.


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 4, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "We don't need oxygen. We have that. But the equipment - had that been stripped out also?"




Trel shakes his head.  "I wasn't there long enough to check.  I had other concerns.  But you'll need to move corpses out before you can do much work there."  

Moving away from the cart, and the hangar bay, he moves into the cargo bay in search of his storage container.

If he can find it, he'll input the combination and get out his own vaccsuit, and don it, then start gearing up to his usual field standard, as much out of habit as anything else.

(Autosnub loaded with AP rounds on right thigh, blade on left, cutlass clipped to right shoulder and LS pack, gauss rifle on left.  Autopistol on chest, diverse ammo, and other gear in appropriate locations)


----------



## Watus (Aug 4, 2004)

Quinn grunts in dissatisfaction, and turns back to check on the turret.

"Tomas: what can you tell me about those fighters?"

"Everyone else: I need a status report.   When are we going to get power to the drives?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trelene feels the water she's floating in turn to ice, and she feels squeezed and pulled apart all at the same time.




Trelene, surprised by the sudden change of environment, is unsure what to do. Then she tries to fight whatever is attacking her.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 5, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> On the bridge, Quinn and Tomas take stock of the situation.  Computer systems all seem up and running.  Communications are functional, but the jamming is still in effect, as the sensors still show those two fighters sitting just off the Dvonn's port and starboard.  They don't seem to befiring on the ship, however.  Astrogation and the jump drives are on line; there's just no fuel.  Life support is out.




Tomas makes a report of his findings and then sets about trying to scan the two fighters looking for signs of either weapons being fired up on communications going on. He also checks for any information he might have on the type.

'A hull diagnostic might be a good idea too' he muses


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 5, 2004)

The fighters are apparently not firing weapons at this point.    They are stil hanging around, though, and still jamming communication - nothing seems to be getting through that. 

The hull integrity check reveals some surprisingly good news - While isn't perfect, most of the abuse seems to have been from normal wear and tear.  There are two main areas of damage on the ship's exterior are at the site of the missile strike on the hangar door, and a large circular dent in the armor on the dorsal surface, consistent with an asteroid collision. But overall, the Dvonn's hull is actually in relatively good shape, and against the missiles those fighters have been using, Dvonn should be able to hang in there for some time.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 18, 2004)

ooc:  a little frazzled still, after the trip, but I'll post IC later on today. Thanks, guys,


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 18, 2004)

As Ktarle and Saanath work to get Trelene onto the stretcher, the free flow of oxygen into the injured woman's lungs does its job.  Her arms go suddenly rigid, then begin flailing about, along with her legs, and it take effort to hold her still.  Then her eyes open, and, she seems to start trying to make sense of her situation.  Nodding at Ktarle when it looks like Trelene is relaxing just a bit, Saanath goes and retrieves the other sled.  When he returns, Trelene is crouching on the floor holding her hand on her head, but clearly conscious.

********

Simultaneously, on the Bridge, Quinn gets a welcome call from Vyrkris.  "The maneuver drives' power regulator is back online - one of Dvonn's engineers had been trying to fix it earlier, and he had the part with him.  Looks like he died before he could get to it, though. Ruzz'koff just replaced it, and the drives are now powering up."  

********

In the hold, while breathing, Trel finds it quite a bit easier to think.  He easily locates the passengers' cargo, and then his luggage, though it will take a bit of a climb to get to it without without a grav lift.  It shouldn't be a problem, and in a few minutes, he should be safely into his vacc suit.


----------



## doghead (Aug 18, 2004)

*Saanath Merchant 6*

Saanath gets to work on the other sled. He collects the bodies of Zead and the Captain (assuming that we are still doing so) and gets them prepared for transportation to the medbay. As he works, he finds his thoughts stubbornly determined to be elsewhere. _Not surprising given that you are ..._ Saanath's mind baulks at actually cataloging the extent of distaster. Images of the praire flash to mind. The empty expanse of it. The massive arc of the sky. _Whatever._ He shakes them away.

He wonders if the Aslan has found his gear. He wonders what the hell the Aslan is doing here in the first place. The Aslan's appearence was so bizarre as to be surrreal. Saanath suspects that that goes some way to explaining his rather serene acceptance of events. _That, and the pistol I suppose._ Saanath doubts that the Aslan will find his gear. It would all be packed up in crates for passage. _Unless he plans to pull apart all the crates._. Images of the Aslan tearing into great silver foil boxes spring to mind - a maelstrom of silver streamers filling the air. _ Still, if he does ..._ Saanath decides that he would be more than happy to trade in the 'raygungizmo' for his old 10mm. Or better still, the 10 gauge. _Bang! Bang! Your dead. Fifty bullets in your head!_ "Get it together Saanath," he hisses savagely under his breath.

Saanath realise that he has finished. Zead and Julia are ready. _Julia. That was her name._ He realises that he had forgotten it. He tries to recall hat had he called her before. _Oh thats right, the Captain._ His stomach turns. They are dead. The crack of gunshots echos around the praire in his head. White clouds boil across the arc of the sky. A maelstom of silver angels bearing shotguns and autopistols. Saanath fumbles with his helmat fastenings. They release and he jerks the helmate off and proceeds to throw up whatever was left in his stomach. Throw up and gasp for breath. The angels caress his forehead with their cold damp hands.


----------



## Watus (Aug 18, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Simultaneously, on the Bridge, Quinn gets a welcome call from Vyrkris.  "The maneuver drives' power regulator is back online - one of Dvonn's engineers had been trying to fix it earlier, and he had the part with him.  Looks like he died before he could get to it, though. Ruzz'koff just replaced it, and the drives are now powering up."




Quinn claps his hands together loudly at the good news.  The sound is strangely muffled in the low-pressure atmosphere.  "Excellent.  Good work.  Don't engage the drives just yet, though.  They're still out there, and the less they know about our capabilities the better off we'll be.

"Now.  What's the status of the weapons systems?"


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 22, 2004)

*Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui, Female Aslan Medic (Academic 5 / Traveller 2)*

Ktarle hovers over Trelene. "How do you feel?"
--
She looks over at Saanath's handiwork and nods once. "Let's get moving," she says, then stops whatever she was going to add when Saanath throws up on the deck. "Sh*t!" she says, borrowing a word she'd learned from some of the human spacers she'd encountered from her days with her wild cousin. She turns from Saanath to the bodies, panic almost overwhelming her. Her thoughts race, fragmented like her composure. _I can't do this. They're dead. We're all dead! I can't save anyone, much less myself. Where did Tretheasofkhou go? What are we doing here?_ Her eyes narrow in thought. Precious seconds are spent sorting out her situation. After a moment, she shakes herself and lets out a sound almost like a roar the humans' lions would make. And with that, her triage disconnectedness returns and she looks in her pack for something to stabilize Saanath's shocked system. As she looks, she glances over at him whenever she can. "Sit please. You'll feel better sitting. When was the last time you drank anything? Ate?"


----------



## doghead (Aug 23, 2004)

*Saanath Merchant6*

Saanath flashes Ktarle a weak smile and thumbs up before pulling his helmate back into place a clicking home the locks. "I'm OK," he pants into the helmate mic. "Just give me a moment to get my breath back."

So he sits, for a moment, eyes closed and breathing deeply. He still feels cold and clammy, but roaring sound in his ears is receeding and he can no longer see angels.

Slowly he clambers to his feet. He feels weak and limp, but does his best to hide it from Ktarle. "Sorry about that. What do you want me to do now?"


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 23, 2004)

She glares at him. "I _want_ you to get something decent to eat and drink, but I want that for all of us, and it seems we have more pressing issues."


----------



## doghead (Aug 23, 2004)

"Like getting these ..., Julia and Zaed to the medlab. If there is nothing else we can do for them, then at least we can put them in a Low Berth. Until they can be buried properly," Saanath adds sadly.

He levers himself to his feet and after activating the sled, heads in the direction of medlab*.

ooc: assuming that he knows where to go. If not, back through to the Low Berths would be his suggestion.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle hovers over Trelene. "How do you feel?"




Trelene nods a bit.

"Better! Thanx!"

She glances at what is left of the boat and then at the hanger.

"Bad landing I guess?"

Then she seems to get a grip on the situation.

"I need to get to engineering. What is our current status?"


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 23, 2004)

Ktarle nods at Saanath's suggestion. "Let's take them to Medical." She turns to Trelene, with a vaguely confused expression. "I haven't really been paying attention. Perhaps you should go to engineering." She grimaces, and then adds, "Sorry, uh, that would be a good idea. I'd like to take another look at you when there's time, so come see me as soon as you can." _What I wouldn't give for a simple mission!_


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 23, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: assuming that he knows where to go. If not, back through to the Low Berths would be his suggestion.



 ooc: He knows its on the upper deck, and can easily get the specifics form others - Tomas has seen the deck plans, Quinn and Tomas have passed Medbay, etc.  Low berths are excellent for preserving bodies until burial or until a doctor/autodoc of sufficient competance can revive them.  The berths Saanath saw were occupied and active, save for the large ones, which were off.  The medic was up to something with the nutrient/air supplies for the berths, but Saanath wasn't able to take the time to see what it was.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 27, 2004)

Saanath and Ktarle guide the sleds back out through the other hold and up to ramp to the mid-deck.  The way to MedBay is well marked, and they make it there  - a small room directly opposite a door marked Passenger Lounge and Galley" - without much trouble.  As the Trel had mentioned, there are three sheet covered bodies on the exam tables in Medbay.  There is a reasonable amount of medical instruments and diagnostic equipment, as well as an unused autodoc, but aside from some minor pain relievers and the like, all of the consumables seem to be absent.   

Ktarle can see that the autodoc is not one of the newer models capable of revivification, and so gets directly to work on Zaedhrarrg, hoping her skill and what equipment there is is enough to give him a chance.  She had hoped that the autodoc would be able to work on one of them while she attended the other.  Without that possibility, and with the time only to help one of them before the other would surely be lost forever, in her medical judgment Zaedhrarrg presents the greatest likelihood of success.  Julia Darius several minute prior to the vargr, and those minutes make all the difference.

*************

Trelene, still in terrible pain, nonetheless follows the other two out of the hangar, through the main cargo hold, where she sees an Aslan climbing up an an area of shelving towards some tied-down cargo, out agin through another bay with many low berths, and finally to a sign that points her towards Engineering.  Along the way, she begins to notice the fine white dust which covers just about everything on this ship, save for the places recent footprints have dashed it away.

When she arrives in Engineering, she sees Ruzz'koff and Vyrkris climbing down off two link Maneuver dirves, the ship's power plant, an apparently physically damaged life support unit, and a dead body in a vac suit lying before it.

*************
On the Bridge, Tomas is able to comfirm that weapon systems are online.  The computer reports three laser turrets, two dorsal, one ventral.  They may be fired by the computer, or likely more effectively, manually at the turrets themselves.  Dorsal accesses are off the bridge, to port and starboard (both Quinn and Tomas saw signs leading to them as they entered the bridge.).  Comms are still jammed.  During his survey of the ship's systems, Tomas also discovers that fuel tanks are at about 3/4, but that the ship is predictably out of jump fuel.  Dvonn is equipped with bilateral fuel scoops.

**************
Trel has located his luggage.  Only one strage unit is dedicated to passenger cargo, and though it's a bit inconvenient, he is able to climb up to it.  To make space to stand up there, he pulls one of the others' trunks and sends it crashing to the floor.  She climbs up to the shelf on which his luggage rests, and gets the lock open.  His communicator is conveniently located on one of the outer compartments, and he grabs it and switched it on.  It quickly finds the Dvonn's net, and he knows he is then able to communicate with the others on board.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 27, 2004)

"We've got weapons online" Tomas reports "and I'd estimate enough fuel to get us out of here, now that the manouvere drives are back. Hull integreties good

so are we gonna do a fighting retreat? Afterall we just can't sit here waiting for those fighters to attack again..."


(_ooc sorry I'm back now_)


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 28, 2004)

*Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui, Female Aslan Medic (Academic 5 / Traveller 2)*

Ktarle frowns at the state of Medbay and frowns harder still when she realizes she won't get any help from the automated systems. She gets to work right away on Zaedhrarrg, sparing a moment to say to Saanath, "I thank you for your help so far. If you'd like to stay, you may, but if there's something else you need to work on, I can manage on my own. I would ask that you take the captain to the low berths, but I fear it is too late. Still," she reflects, "if you're heading that way, it's the best method of preservation we have available to us here." [T/Medical +17]

[Welcome back, Tonguez! Good to see ya. ]


----------



## doghead (Aug 29, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "I thank you for your help so far. If you'd like to stay, you may, but if there's something else you need to work on, I can manage on my own. I would ask that you take the captain to the low berths, but I fear it is too late. Still," she reflects, "if you're heading that way, it's the best method of preservation we have available to us here."




Saanath considers the implications of what Ktarle is saying.

"I'll inform Quinn of our status then take Julia to the low berths and get one ready. But you will need to do the technical stuff, I imagin."

~If Ktarle confirms this, he will take Julia to the low berths, get one ready, then wait for Ktarle to arrive~

~If getting low berth activated is easy enough for Saanath to handle, he'll get instructions from Ktarle then get on with it.~

In either case, as he moves from the Medlab to the low berths, he'll update Quinn.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 29, 2004)

Ktarle frowns slightly. "Have you ever dialed up a passenger in the low berths? If so, it should be no different . . . I've never done that, but I imagine it is also very similar to more conventional preservation methods. It's up to you, human." [If I'm wrong, Maerdwyn will of course correct me. ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 31, 2004)

Saanath knows that bringing someoune out of the deep freeze is complicated, but the activating the berths is something he can handle himself.  The problem is that he remembers all the standard low berths we active already when he passed through there earlier.  He could either bring one of the current sleepers back (with help from a medic, if it's to be done safely), and use that, or activate one of the larger berths, assuming it's empty.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 1, 2004)

On the bridge, Tomas gets a sensors report in - It seems clear that the SDB has deviated from its course towards the Keruuchan.  It could now be heading for the Dvonn, but it would take some time to be sure.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trelene, still in terrible pain, nonetheless follows the other two out of the hangar, through the main cargo hold, where she sees an Aslan climbing up an an area of shelving towards some tied-down cargo, out agin through another bay with many low berths, and finally to a sign that points her towards Engineering.  Along the way, she begins to notice the fine white dust which covers just about everything on this ship, save for the places recent footprints have dashed it away.
> 
> When she arrives in Engineering, she sees Ruzz'koff and Vyrkris climbing down off two link Maneuver dirves, the ship's power plant, an apparently physically damaged life support unit, and a dead body in a vac suit lying before it.




Trelene moves over to Ruzz'koff and Vyrkris.

"What is our engine status? How can I help?"

She waits for a reply before attempting to render any aid.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 1, 2004)

Vyrkris answers quickly, "Trelene - Thank goodness you're..." She stops a little suddenly, as she had been about to say "Thank good ness you're okay!" but thinking better of it seeing Trelene's condition. Instead she concentrates on business.

"We, well, Ruzz'koff, got the power regulator up and running, so we should have the maneuver drives now. Ruzz'koff was going to head up to the bridge - I was going to take a look at the life support; I could use some help: I'm going off memories from my text-mod two terms ago here. Never actually repaired a unit like this before," she finishes with a trace of worry.


ooc: Wilphe



Spoiler



- Feel free to have Ruzz'koff do something else, of course - hadn't realized you'de been back to the site.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Vyrkris answers quickly, "Trelene - Thank goodness you're..." She stops a little suddenly, as she had been about to say "Thank good ness you're okay!" but thinking better of it seeing Trelene's condition. Instead she concentrates on business.
> 
> "We, well, Ruzz'koff, got the power regulator up and running, so we should have the maneuver drives now. Ruzz'koff was going to head up to the bridge - I was going to take a look at the life support; I could use some help: I'm going off memories from my text-mod two terms ago here. Never actually repaired a unit like this before," she finishes with a trace of worry.




Trelene nods quickly and then moves to the apparently physically damaged life support unit and begins to check it out. She tries to first determine what is needed then she will check on tools available that might be needed.

"I understand! Vyrkris is it? I would glad to help in what ever way I can."


----------



## doghead (Sep 2, 2004)

*Saanath Merchant 6*

Saanath will take Julia to the lowberth hold and will sort it out when he gets there. He thinks that he remembers some of the berths had been deactivated by the dead (medic?) there. If not, he'll check the larger berths.

If there are no available berths, then Julia is just going to have to make do with a canvas sheet for the moment. Or a cabin with the temperature setting very low.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 3, 2004)

(_ooc whats a n SDB?)_
IC

noting the deviation in course Tomas is quick to report it on to Quinn

"its gonna take a while but it seems to be on its way..." he looks over at the other man who as the most experienced combatant seems to have acquired the tactical role...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 3, 2004)

ooc: SDB= "System Defense Boat"  This is the Junkyard Dog, the SDB that the base sent out with an escort offer, asking you to wait before approaching Dvonn, but then moving in to escort the Keruuchan when you continued on.  

ooc2:  Trelene vaguely remembers getting garbled communication from the SDB soon before blacking out.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 7, 2004)

Trelene regards the burst outflow conduit for a few seconds, and then the square piece of sheet metal imbedded in the life support unit, and then the unfortunate man sprawled on the floor at her feet. The metal hadn't come directly from the conduit, but it had certainly bee propeled into the machine by the explosion that had ruined the conduit. _A patch, maybe?_ she wonders, regarding as well the thin stream of white powder slowly adding to the large mound of white powder under the ladder below the hole. _Dust in the conduit must have exploded when he began welding on the metal,_ she thinks. _Best to avoid open flames around this stuff_. 

She looks more closely at the unit itself, and is confused somewhat by what she notes. The computer within is still functioning, and according to it, the entire unit is functioning - the important parts of it, anyway. The water intakes from the waste system and power plant are working, and based on the hydrogen output to the fuel tanks, the elctrolysis reactor is still functioning (at over 90% of peak) as well - the unit should be producing oxygen. Even if it's just leaking out into engineering (and a quick look at her vac suit's environmental meters tells her it's not), if one separates hydrogen from water, the result is free oxygen. The hydrogen is here - where, then, is the oxygen? 

She takes up a pair of pliers from the floor, brushes away the dust, and begins working at the sheet of offending metal in the unit. It takes some work, but she eventually extracts it. the metal is a little scorched along one edge, but the most striking things is that the corner than had been embedded most deeply into the machine is covered in a viscous bluish-green slime, that most assuredly does not belong on the inside of a life support unit. Not this model anyway. Of that, she is sure.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 7, 2004)

Ktarle is grateful to at last be in a well equiped medical facility.  Zaedhrarrg lies in the open and fully reclined autodoc in Medbay.  It is still quite basic, nothing like she would have access to in a hospital, but it will do much better than the hastily cleared off floor of a life boat, where last operated on Zaedhrarrg.  She is concerned about the lack of oxygen in medbay, but is able to hook an oxygen tank up to the tranfusion kit.  Zaedhrarrg's lungs will get no oxygen, but his blood will, and that is the important thing.  She expertly attaches monitors to the vargr's head, and carefully inserts a long, insulated copper probe into the back of his head, at the base of the brain.  she moves over to the autodoc, and programs it to deliver the precise pulses of electricity that she hopes will stimulate brain activity.  The eyes open, but she feels sure that at this point, it was purely a mechanical response to the elctricity.  At one point, she gets a good, steady reading fro her intruments, telling her there is sustained, low level brain activity within Zaedhrarrg's skull, but when she cuts power to the probe as a test, the readings sour considerably, and she puts him back on.  She begins to repair some of the internal injuries Zaed received after she last treated him, and several minutes later, she tries to cut the power again.  This time, the EEG readings remain strong.  _No, not strong_, she corrects herself, _Present_.  She monitors him for a few more minutes, then, satisfied, closes the autodoc over him.  _He's stable now.  In a coma, perhaps, but alive_.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 7, 2004)

Saanath gets down to the hold with Julia's sled.  As he remembered, the larger berths were deactivated by the woman on the floor here, and it takes him a few seconds to peice together what had happened.  The large berths had spaces for four packs each ("packs" being the gel packs that contain the oxygen, preservatives and other nutrients that preserve a body's cell structure, even in deep freeze.  When thes run out, the occupant becomes  effectively a large block of ice, and the probablility of surviving the process drops drasticly.)  Saanath reads the occupant information on the large berths, and realizes now what they were originally for.  Each contains an animal - One is a large jumping cat, known as a Afeakhtorow by the Aslan back back on Kansas.  They are dangerous alone, absolutely deadly in packs.  Another is a Kankurur - a big bird of prey found on several planats in the region as well as the leather jackets of many grav bike gangs across known space.  Saanath doesn't recognize the names of the other animals, but gets the feeling that's what they were, rather than sentients.

These large berths have been deactivated, and their packs removed and redistributed to the standard berths in the room as spares.  All the  standard berth show as occupied except one, loaded with spare pack, marked "Kiria Menehiru".  The name sounds familiar to Saanath, who moves over to the fallen woman, and sees why - Her name, according to the small print on her lapel badge, was "Dr. Malena Menehiru".


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 7, 2004)

Ruzz'koff makes his way up to the bridge to find Tomas seated at the sensors array, while Quinn is moving back and forth between different stations trying to keep a handle on what is going on. A quick evaluation of the situation on the bridge tells him the manuever drives are indeed online, but have yet to be activated. The last sensor report, visible on the forward screen shows the two fighters skulking about the Dvonn at a distance of a couple thousand kilometers, not firing, but no going away either. Long range, there is a contact closing at decent speed - likely the SDB they heard from earlier on, judging by the mass.

************

Down in the cargo hold, Trel manages to rip his trunk free of the straps holding it in place. He had hoped just to get it out far enough that he could lift the top open and get to some of the larger items, but he jerks it a bit too hard, and it slides across the smooth metal shelf more quickly than he'd expected and it knocks him off balance - he falls off the high shelf and crashes to the floor.

Orvallon - 



Spoiler



Haven't heard from you in a while, so I'm going to make Trel inactive until you post or I hear form you by email. Trel is fine, just out of it until you take control again.


----------



## doghead (Sep 8, 2004)

*Saanath Merchant6*

Saanath begins checking out the free lowberth. Once hes pretty sure that he can get it activated, he gets Julia in and with a quick prayer, hits the active button. If really stumped, he'll see if Ktarle can walk him though it over the comm.

Once he's done, Saanath contacts Quinn to find out where Quinn wants him.

ooc: Saanath has a bunch of comp/tech skills and the Hacker feat. Nothing specifically related to this, but he knows his way around machines, I suppose. Not sure what that means *crunch* wise.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 8, 2004)

Saanath loads the captain's body into the berth.  It is currently set up for what seems to be a small luriani - only 8kg or so.  He adjusts the settings as best he can for a human woman of Julia's size (he is pretty sure he's done it correctly), activates the berth, and heads back out.


----------



## doghead (Sep 8, 2004)

_8? - that would be a child.  Oh ...._ Saanath return to where the medic lies, then the berth, and the penny drops. 

Returning to where the medic lies, he checks to make sure that she is, actually, dead. 

~assuming that she is~ Saanath crouches by the woman letting the silence of the ship fill him. Finally he sighs softly. _Rest in peace._

Saanath is trying to decide where to put the bodies of the medic and the child when the penny drops again. _There is no child in the berth. Eh?_

Saanath decides to get Julia sorted asap. He gets her in and the berth activated. Then he returns to where the medic lies. Saanath checks the medics pockets and any equipment that she has with her - particularly data devices.

Once done, he pulls out his own computer and enters the names of the other berth occupants as well as the animals and runs a search. Given the limited internal library, he doesn't expect much but its worth a try.


----------



## Watus (Sep 9, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Once he's done, Saanath contacts Quinn to find out where Quinn wants him.




Unless Trelene needs you in Engineering, we've got some empty posts on the bridge.



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> noting the deviation in course Tomas is quick to report it on to Quinn




What's their ETA?

And listen: I want you to keep a close eye out for any other signatures in the area.  Those bastards are waiting for something out there.  I'm just not sure what...

Everyone else, continue your repairs, but don't bring any new systems online.  As far as anyone else is concerned, we're still adrift.   We want them to keep thinking that until it's time to act.


----------



## doghead (Sep 10, 2004)

*Saanath, Merchant 6*

"There's on more thing. I think that we might have a child somewhere on the ship. About 8 kilo's worth based on the lowberth settings. So er ... pretty young?" Saanath doesn't have much experience in this area.

"I'm going to take a look around here before I head up. Won't be long. A couple of minutes."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 10, 2004)

Vyrkris looks up from the work she's doing with Trelene when she hears Saanath over the comm system. "Saanath, we definately have a baby - it must be a Luriani, because I think she's underwater right now. When we got to engineering, there was a intercom channel open to Stateroom 9, and I heard this music - you know, that opera they played for us back on the Keruuchan? So I asked if anyone was there, and the baby just started crying - I couldn't calm her down, and there wasn't much I could do for her and she seemed to cry herself back to sleep and I don't know her parents are and-" Vyrkris is sounding rather upset by the whole thing.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 10, 2004)

Saanath's search of the Dvonn's databank easily turns up the passenger manifest, organized by Passage Class, as well as the itinerary:

High Passage
SR01: Alden Glendower, Shirshaq
SR02: Arthur and Dorothy Fingal, Qaarz
SR03: Varina and Milikan Kenin, Shirshaq
SR04: Armand Blair, Treading
SR05: Woleireiyeo and Trelelawiero os Vareheraio, Hyro
SR06: Bel Poniru, Shirshaq
SR07: Kevan, Lorin, and Bilem Woliriu, Shirshaq
SR08: Meredith Egrain, Tile
SR09: Malena Menehiru and Kiria Menehiru, Qaarz


Low Passage
B01: Eric Steston, Shirshaq
B02: Larkin Woodrow, Shirshaq
B03: Proctor Throndike, Shirshaq
B04: Barret Graham, Shirshaq
B05: Taggart Prociru, Shirshaq
B06: Garim Dugul, Shirshaq
B07: Barlow Harusu, Shirshaq
B08: Levia Harasu, Shirshaq
B09: Misha Harasu, Shirshaq
B10: Jon Harasu, Shirshaq
B11: Lenox Gabel, Shirshaq
B12: Sadler Wescott, Lakeham
B13: Cyryl Falcone, Lakeham
B14: Evan Pulaski, Lakeham
B15: Marie Pulaski, Lakeham
B16: Haderek, Treading
B17: Kimball Tyson, Shi
B18: Tomas Brandt, Shi
B19: <unoccupied> (Saanath notes that this berth is now full, and marked "Bilem Woliriu", a 38kg Luriani.
B20: <unoccupied> (And this one is marked Kiria Menehiru, but holds Capt. Darius)
Special Cargo: Armand Blair
Special Cargo: Armand Blair
Special Cargo: Armand Blair
Special Cargo: Armand Blair

The ship's current itinerary:
Origin: Shirshaq
Destination: Shirshaq, with intermediate service to Sauma Forain, Lakeham, Shi, and Daramm.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 10, 2004)

Tomas:  



Spoiler



ETA on the system defense boat is a little under 3 hours.  The fighter will have noted the course change of the SDB, as well, and if they are worried about it, they aren't showing it.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 10, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> What's their ETA?
> 
> And listen: I want you to keep a close eye out for any other signatures in the area.  Those bastards are waiting for something out there.  I'm just not sure what...
> 
> Everyone else, continue your repairs, but don't bring any new systems online.  As far as anyone else is concerned, we're still adrift.   We want them to keep thinking that until it's time to act.




"Its gonna be 3 hours before they reach us" Tomas replies on the ETA "those fighters are holding and its no doubt they've spotted the SDB too"

Tomas turns to run another scan on the area looking for any kind of unusual signature that might show up, thats when the news about the baby comes through

"a child, still alive on board? Do you think those fighters know about it?
and whats up with the dust?"


----------



## doghead (Sep 11, 2004)

*Saanath Merchant 6*

Saanath breathes a sigh of relief at Valkis news of the chhild. "Better unhappy than dead," he mutters to himself before realising the comm is still open. _Oh well. It is true enough._

"Her mother, at least thats who I think it is, is down here. Dead. She would be the obvious candidate for having moved the child to the stateroom." 

_But then what is she doing down here again? Another member of the family?_ Saanath rechecks the passenger list again, as well as setting up a cross reference program to see if there is any think between those on the list and the other players in this little drama.*

A thought hits him. _What if she was trying to get the child into the lowberth? And the other 'unoccupied' Low Berth? _ Saanath checks back over the paaenger list. _There. 'Bilem'. One of three in SR07. B19. 38 kg. Another child._

"I think that the mother was putting children into the Low Berths for protection." He explains his reasoning.

"I suspect that the water is protecting the child somehow. The mother seems to have realised what was happening. I'm going to check her databook, then her cabin. SR09. I'll keep you informed."

ooc: * using the computer's internal data and news library if he can't access the ship's.


----------



## Watus (Sep 13, 2004)

Assuming they aren't password protected, Quinn's going to start going through the ship's logs - most recent first - trying to figure out what the hell happened to the Dvonn.  He's also going to look up the JohnHenry station in whatever resources are available, attempting to learn as much about it as he can.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2004)

Most of the logs are not public, though recent entries in the Captain’s log have been expressly opened for public read-only access. In addition, the ships medic has been keeping an open log. Relevent excerpts from each are below. The chief engineer's log is still password protected.


From the log of Captain Kvereash Gergh:
13:21:36-171-991

F***ing Tamandere! This time I really am going to have to let Shael go. She’s costs us a week at the least, and put us at the mercy of the damned Nellsians. And that’s a week, assuming the JohnHenry bastards here will sell us fuel, which can’t be taken as a given. If they won’t, their gas giant will have to do, but it doesn’t look all that inviting. 

Shael’s been with me a long time, but I need a real astrogator now, not just a mate. 

I see the GA ship has arrived here right on time – bastards are probably laughing their asses off at seeing us here. They know we weren’t supposed to end up at this piece of barren rock. 

On to things I can do something about

It looks like we’ve had some structural damage to the power plant, so we’ll be on half power for a while, but otherwise it looks like we’ll be all set until the gearheads can get us patched together. A couple of the passengers were knocked around a bit when the jump field deteriorated unexpectedly, but everyone seemed to take it with good nature. I’ll need to make sure we get waivers from them – last thing we need is another lawsuits to shut us down again. The Aslan woman said she would take care of it for me

13:50:11-171-991

Bastards. This is getting old – How long does it take to authenticate a ship’s registry? They know we’re not a corsair. The damned GA a**holes know that, and could tell them in ten minutes if they cared to, and even if they didn’t our registration was filed months ago – every star system within 10 parsecs should know who we are.

03:09:54-172-991

My career is over. My ship is stranded in the wrong system, and JohnHenry still won’t sell us fuel. I could practically hear them laughing through the transmission. Worst of all, I’ve just lost two important passengers. 

Life support must have been damaged in the jump – it still checks out fine, as far as diagnostics go, but something is wrong. It provided no oxygen to two of our staterooms over the past four hours. Worse, looks like it sucked the air out. Mr. Blair managed only to stumble over do his call button before expiring, and Woleireiyeo, the Aslan lawyer was dead in the next room. We got to her mate just in time, thank goodness.

The engineers so far don’t know what happened. One of them said the jump might have knocked free some caked on residue from the ducts, that had then clogged the filters or something – but that would mean the rooms would have been filled with CO2 exhaled by the passengers, and Dr. Menehiru said their blood gasses were all wrong for that. 

We’ve run a cleaning on each of the filters, purged the ducts, and things seem normal now. 

03:59:09-172-991

I may just sack who whole damned crew. Engineers got the power plant back up to full capacity, and in doing so, sent a surge that blew out the power regulator. Geniuses. 

Hodar went down to check it out, and said that dust – the same stuff from the other two rooms, on the floor of engine room And he says the O2 content of our air supply is down to 87%. 

I don’t like this. I’ve had environmental alarms put in each of the rooms, and I’ve ordered everyone to sleep with their doors open for the rest of the night so no one else gets sealed in an oxygen-poor room. 

05:16:21-172-991

I have issued a general distress call. Oxygen levels are at 74%, and falling. Backup life support is having no effect, and our maneuver drives are still offline. Even with both units functioning, we are losing breathable air, fast. Panic is setting in, and Dr Menehiru has recommended sedation for the majority of the passengers, both to conserve air and control emotions. I think it’s a good call, and ordered her to start the process. 

05:29:01-172-991

What the F***?!! The bastards are refusing to provide aid to us! Not selling us fuel is one thing, but now they’ve turned down a distress call. I am filing a grievance as soon as we get somewhere civilized.

I’ve ordered oxygen and masks distributed to everyone, just in case we can’t get this fixed. 

05:58:13-172-991

65% and falling. I’ve put the crew in vac suits to facilitate their repairs, but unless they can do something fast, we’re going to be in serious trouble. The dust is showing up everywhere. I don’t know whether to shut down life support or not – we’ll breath what’s left slower than life support seems to be destroying it. 

JohnHenry reiterates that they are a bunch of arrogant pricks.

09:32:46-172-991

Turning off life support does not help. At this rate there will not be enough air to keep us conscious by the end of the day. By tomorrow morning, we’ll all be dead. 

12:00:34-172-991
No changes in our status, save for a continued fall in oxygen, and a continued accumulation of the dust. The doctor doesn’t know what it is, and she’s too busy dealing with the sick to spend time analyzing it. She’s working hard, but I think this is beyond her – I know it’s beyond me. Repairs continue, but the second round of air tanks of air are running out. I’ve ordered that all remaining self-contained oxygen supplies be collected and put to use by our engineers. If we can’t get life support operational, I want those drives online so I can set an autopilot course to ram the damned JohnHenry base.

14:18:11-172-991
Hodor was able to scavange the mainboard from the auto galley in the crew quarters. He says he thinks he can rig it into the power regulator and get us underway again. He’s finishing up a pair on a conduit from life support, then he’ll put it in. 

14:28:44-172-991
There’s been an explosion in Engineering. With no word from Hodor, I’ve come down to check it out – he’s dead. His visor’s broken, and he’s badly burned. There’s a big hole in the conduit and the dust is pouring out onto the floor. Damnit what is going on? The mainboard looks all right – it must have been off to the side during the explosion. I’m no gearhead, but I’m going to try to put it in. I’m as good a choice as any at this point.
[End log]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2004)

04:25:02-172-991
(a somewhat shakey female voice begins, then turns clinical after the opening paragraph)
Here begins the log of Dr. Malena Menehiru. PhD, incidentally. I have a modicum of medical training, but do not have a medical degree. I will take notes as best I in hopes that they will be reviewed by a more qualified physician or pathologist when we reach Daramm. Apologies in advance.

Subject one is a human male of mixed heritage, named Armand Blair. Subject was 1.84 meters tall, and weighed 96.2 kilograms. Subject appears to have been in excellent physical health, despite a large number of old scars on his extremities. No obvious current physical injuries are present, save for a small, but pronounced bruise on his left shin, dorsally. Subject is bald, and clean shaven, and has one false tooth in the position of the 36th molar. [her voice grows thoughful for a moment] That's odd - why replace a wisdom tooth? later, Mal, later. task at hand. [her voice goes back to clinical.] Subject was found prone, left arm stretch forward and left leg drawn up, as if he had been reaching for the wall when he fell. Subject's complexion is a pale, with a tinge of blueish gray consistent with asphyxiation. Blood drawn from the coratid artery is also consistent with this diagnosis. A fine white powder coats the subject's exposed skin and clothes. There is no powder present on subject's mucosal membranes, internally within the stomach, and lungs, within the mouth, or on any areas previously covered by clothing. 

Subject two is a female aslan, named Woleireiyeo os Vareheraio. Subject was 1.7 meters tall and weighed 94.4 kilograms. Subject appears to have been in good general health, save for what appears to have been a minor cold, based on my limited understanding of Aslan physiology. Subject is covered in tan fur, with dark brown mottles, ventrally and medially. Some dust has been caught in the fur dorsally, as subject was sleeping in a supine position, uncovered at the time of death. A bluish tinge to the skin was revealed upon shaving a small section of fur from the left torso, ventrally, and I must assume this is consistent with asphyxiation. No dust or other foreign matter is present internally, or on mucosal membranes. 

Preliminary hypothesis is that both subjets dies when their rooms were depleted of oxygen, with a proximal cause of death of environmental asphyxiation. There is likely a connection between the cause of asphyxiation, and the casue of the apearance of the odd white dust, but given the lack of dust internally or mucosally, it seems clear that the dust settled on the bodies after asphyxiation, rather than prior to it or as the direct cause of it. It is possible that the dust formed a blockage in the air ducts, or in the life support system itself which allowed the removal of carbon dioxide from the rooms, but prevented the free flow of oxygen, but this will have to be tested further. I have preserved samples of blood, muscle, lung, and liver tissues from both subjects, to test for toxicity or other effects of the dust, when time permits. As the dust has had no effect on the rest of us who have come into contact with it, however, and given the unliklihood of one compound being an anaphylactic allergen for both humans and aslan, I consider this a lower priority than continuing treatment on the still unconscious male aslan.

05:01:13-172-991
I've finally been able to stabilize Trel, and I brough him into a state of semiconsciousness so we could tell him about his mate. I anticipated his reaction correctly, and had the sedative administered even before we finished telling him. He got to say good by at least. I hope he's able to wake up later and get mad at me for putting him under. The others a re starting to panic. We can all fel the air thining. Everyone is breathing a little more rapidly. 

Kiria is still sleeping though, in the hydrochamber. Whatever's taking the oxygen out of the air, it's not yet affecting the water. I don't know how long that will last though, and if I put the adults in there with her, it certainly won't last as long. Is that selfish thinking? I don't care.

No, that's wrong, I do care. If it comes down to it, I'll drain the chamber and put the others in. As a last resort. The best thing would be to sedate everyone we can - under water or above, everyone will use less O2 if they're out cold.

06:48:23.172.991
Another man is dead. One of the engineers, and man named Farad. He he passed out and dies in his vac suit when his oxygen guage malfunctioned, and told him he had thirty minute more than he had. He dies in a room that still had enough oxygen in it to keep him alive, barely If he just fallen and cracked his visor, he'd still be alive.

Free Vacation. Build your resume. F***! Kiria, if we get out of this, I'm never taking you offworld again.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2004)

*Medic's log, continued.*

09:15:51.172.991  
The captain had the life support turned off a couple hours ago, then back on last hour.  Oxygen loss got worse with life support off, but only slightly, and the loss slowed again by the same margin when he put it back on then slowed again. I'm starting to belive that nothing we're doing is going to stop this process. [there is an edge, possibly of panic in her voice]  

Kiria keeps sleeping, and her water is fine.  Ive got to put the others in with her - it's the only decent thing to do.  I'll give the two low berths another couple hours.  No sense in freezing people if the engineer can come up with a miracle - and a couple hours won't make a difference, I don't think.  

11:04:59.172.991

I fell asleep. [wailing can be heard in the back ground] God! Thank you Kiri, for waking me up! [Her voice is warbling, a little weepy.  She sings a lullaby, apparently into an intercom, and the crying eventually ceases.  She bites off a  sob, and the recording clicks out.]

14:48:14.172.991

It's over now.  They're rotating the remaining crew members through the bridge to hail any ships that might pass by this forsaken system, but the chances aren't good.  "not good"?!!?  Scratch that.  Lacking a bona fide miracle, all of us will soon die.  If some ship come along in a few weeks, maybe they'll save the low berth passengers.  There are two beths left, and I know what I'm going to do.  The Vilani boy has been so brave, even when I sedated his parents.  He would have let me try sedating him too, but I could have killed him, not knowing the right does for a child.  I'll walk him down first, and tell him a story or two.  Something calming to send him off to sleep with.  

15:06:45.172.901

Bilem is safe in the berth, and his vital signs are strong.  I have decided to augment as many of the berths as I can with packs from the hunter's animals' berths - [Rueful voice] You don't mind, do you Armand? 

I've got 45 minutes of oxygen in this tank.  I'll work on the packs first, then pick up a new tank from the lounge when I go up to get Kiria.  And then, we will say goodbye to each other.  

Ship's medic out.


----------



## doghead (Sep 14, 2004)

Saanath shakes away the dampness at the corner of his eye. _Damn it! I'm not going to go out like that. Just waiting for the end ... _ He glances at the doc with new respect. He's not sure he would have held it together so well. _If we survive this, I'll do what I can to get your daughter back to her family._

ooc: the doc *is* dead right. No pulse or anything.

Did she finish transfering the packs in the low berths? Are the other low berth passengers still 'alive'?

"Ktarle. I've got the doc's log here. Well, not really the doc, but she was doing what she could. It has some stuff in it about the dust. It doesn't seem lethal, but ... well anyway. I'll drop it off to you. Are you still in medbay?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trelene regards the burst outflow conduit for a few seconds, and then the square piece of sheet metal imbedded in the life support unit, and then the unfortunate man sprawled on the floor at her feet. The metal hadn't come directly from the conduit, but it had certainly bee propeled into the machine by the explosion that had ruined the conduit. _A patch, maybe?_ she wonders, regarding as well the thin stream of white powder slowly adding to the large mound of white powder under the ladder below the hole. _Dust in the conduit must have exploded when he began welding on the metal,_ she thinks. _Best to avoid open flames around this stuff_.
> 
> She looks more closely at the unit itself, and is confused somewhat by what she notes. The computer within is still functioning, and according to it, the entire unit is functioning - the important parts of it, anyway. The water intakes from the waste system and power plant are working, and based on the hydrogen output to the fuel tanks, the elctrolysis reactor is still functioning (at over 90% of peak) as well - the unit should be producing oxygen. Even if it's just leaking out into engineering (and a quick look at her vac suit's environmental meters tells her it's not), if one separates hydrogen from water, the result is free oxygen. The hydrogen is here - where, then, is the oxygen?
> 
> She takes up a pair of pliers from the floor, brushes away the dust, and begins working at the sheet of offending metal in the unit. It takes some work, but she eventually extracts it. the metal is a little scorched along one edge, but the most striking things is that the corner than had been embedded most deeply into the machine is covered in a viscous bluish-green slime, that most assuredly does not belong on the inside of a life support unit. Not this model anyway. Of that, she is sure.




Trelene looks at the odd slime on the piece of metal. After puzzling over it for a bit, she hands it to Vyrkris.

"Get this to the doc for testing. Life support is a priority now and whatever this is might hold the key. I'll keep working on the unit."

Trelene continues trying to determine any other cause of the malfunction. She looks into the unit where metal had been to see if there are any other signs of malfunction.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2004)

Trelene shines a light into hole left behind by the metal.  It appears only to have damaged the unit's casing.  She can only see in to the unit about a centimeter -at that point, her view is blocked by more of the slimy organic matter.  She removes the upper side panel of the unit to get a better look, and finds herself looks at a machine completely overgrown with the stuff.  From here it looks like every bit of free space is dripping with it.  Gravity begins doing its work, and the stuff begins to ooze out down the side of the machine towards the floor. 

Vyrkris moves off quickly, carrying the metal.


----------



## Watus (Sep 14, 2004)

Quinn sits in the captain's chair for a long moment, staring off into deep space, contemplating the Dvonn's desperate last moments.  Contemplating the depravity of those who refused to prevent her gruesome death.

He keys the ship's communications channel, and says: "You all need to hear this."  And plays the open logs in their entirety.

***

Quinn now realizes he's in for a fight.  There is nothing these people won't do to cover up what happened to the Dvonn.  With 3 hours until the SDB arrives, and presumably begins to fire up on them, Quinn quickly begins to enumerate his options.  Does he know how much breathable air remains aboard?  If not, he asks for an inventory.  Does he have any idea how this SDB is likely to be armed?  Any idea of the relative chances of surviving an engagement with it?  Where is the gas giant located?  Is the SDB in position to cut off the Dvonn if she runs for it, hoping to fill her jump tanks and leave the system?  Do we even have enough air to breath for the week in hyperspace?

When he does not know the answers, he asks the appopriate people.

And he is even more interested in learning everything he can about the JohnHenry station.  It's size, population, etc.  If there's any info aboard, he will seek to dig it up.

Also, he will quickly add up the number of crew and passengers aboard.  He's going to want to have that number firmly in mind over the next few hours and weeks.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trelene shines a light into hole left behind by the metal.  It appears only to have damaged the unit's casing.  She can only see in to the unit about a centimeter -at that point, her view is blocked by more of the slimy organic matter.  She removes the upper side panel of the unit to get a better look, and finds herself looks at a machine completely overgrown with the stuff.  From here it looks like every bit of free space is dripping with it.  Gravity begins doing its work, and the stuff begins to ooze out down the side of the machine towards the floor.
> 
> Vyrkris moves off quickly, carrying the metal.




Trelene wonders if this ooze could be absorbing all of the oxygen. She shuts off the unit and begins trying to remove the ooze from the it. She is not sure how to best do this but she tries her best.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 14, 2004)

Ktarle works on Zaed with a feeling of relief. At least there's _something_ she can do! As she works, her mind wanders a bit, safe in the routine of the autodoc and the operations. _Maybe we should just go with them. I don't know that this is something we should jump into the middle of, if it's not too late for that._ She frowns as her hands move over the Vargr. _None of this feels quite right, and I'm not sure I should have signed up for this "excursion" anyway. I wasn't obligated to go on this chase!_

Her thoughts are interrupted by Saanath's call. "Yes, I'm still in medbay. Unless there's something else for me to do, I'm going to finish here and then try to figure out what all this dust is."

She turns back to her work and is just resigning herself to Zaed's status when Quinn plays the logs. She flexes her hands, dewclaws becoming prominent, as the enormity of the crime becomes apparent. _Nothing I say will help,_ she says in attempt at calm. _I can only decipher the mystery of the dust._ Before she does that, she checks the medbay logs to see if the passenger medical files or any medical files, for that matter, are accessible. [T/Comp +14, Gather Information +10]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Saanath moves over to the medic's body, and confirms that she is indeed dead.  Thre is no pulse, and her skin is a slightly deper blue than an average luriani, as a result of a lack of oxygen in the blood.    

It looks as if she hadn't quite finished redistributing the 'packs.  Both the children's berths have two packs each, as do two of the the others (B17 and 18 - the two next to the previously unocupied berths).  There are two more packs that could be put in as backups in any of the other berths.  Putting them in and calibrating them would take a few minutes each.   The vital sings on the other berths all indicate the good health of those within - of course trauma usually only becomes apparent upon the thawing process.  But they at least look as expected right now.

**************

Trelene turns off the unit.  Not sure how to procede, she simply watches for a moment.  At first nothing happens.  Then it begins...small bubbles appear in the exposed ooze, and they well to the surface, with little "pops", emitting a an extreely fine spray of the matter that strikes pretty much everything within a couple meters -  by the time it settles on the ground, it takes on a whitish crystaline appearance.  The dust.

***************

Quinn:  



Spoiler



You, too, have had one of your wisdom teeth replaced, rather than pulled, as was mentioned in the medic's log of Armand Blair's autopsy.  Check back in your background or email me if it's unclear what I'm getting at.


 
There is no breathable air abourd the ship save fore that which the team brought from the Keruuchan.  That is enough for all those still conscious to breathe for six more hours.  The oxygen remaining in the ship's atmosphere is sufficient to keep people who have been sedated alive.  If they wake up, they will be in a lot of trouble.  In a pinch, people could be relocated to the wrecked life boat - the hull is still airtight, and it's life support was still functional when it came in.  But long term - that is, past the next hours or so, that life support system needs to be fixed.  

Tomas watches the sensor data come in, confirming that the SDB is accelerating towards Dvonn.  He currently has access to the turrets, the communications system, and the maneuver drives.  He could also access astrogation, but without jump fuel, it won't do him much good.   Is there time to make the gas giant, Gelugon?  He's not yet sure.  Could he take out the fighters with one of the turrets?  Maybe.   When he looks up for a moment, he sees that  Ruzz'koff has just appeared on the bridge, and is looking around, getting a feel for the situation. 

It occurs to everyone on the bridge that what is needed is a strategy - Dvonn is no match for an SDB in a fight, if that's what it's going to come down to.  Whatever it's armed with it will be greater firepower than the three laser turrets on the relatively neutered _Dvonn_.     

**************
Vyrkris arrives at medbay, a little winded within her oxygen mask.  she's carrying a square piece of sheet metal that has a small area of white dust on one corner.  She presnts it to Ktarle, saying "It turned into the dust - I tried to get up here before it was all gone - the slime, I mean - but it's all gone. Sorry."


----------



## Watus (Sep 17, 2004)

"Tomas: I need plots for two seperate courses.  One to Gelugon and the other to the Keruuchan.  I need to know if the SDB could intercept either.

"Trelene: I need to know if you think life support is salvageable.  Best guess, if that's all you got.

"Vyrkris: get down to the hangar.  I need to know if life support on the boat can be made to last a week for all aboard.  Including the Luriani child."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trelene turns off the unit.  Not sure how to procede, she simply watches for a moment.  At first nothing happens.  Then it begins...small bubbles appear in the exposed ooze, and they well to the surface, with little "pops", emitting a an extreemly fine spray of the matter that strikes pretty much everything within a couple meters -  by the time it settles on the ground, it takes on a whitish crystaline appearance.  The dust.




Trelene opens a ship-wide channel.

"I think I've found the source of the dust in the life support unit. There is a viscous bluish-green slime inside the unit that appears to be causing the dust. Since the unit is supposed to pump atmosphere throughout the ship it is apparently pumping dust through as well. I could use the help of Ktarlewaweikye here in engineering. I want to try and remove the slim from the unit. My theory is that it is the reason for the low oxygen output. I believe it is somehow absorbing the oxygen from the unit. Over!"



			
				Watus said:
			
		

> "Trelene: I need to know if you think life support is salvageable.  Best guess, if that's all you got."




"Quinn! At this time I am unable to determine how long it will take, but I believe if we can clear out the slime we can restore life support."


----------



## Watus (Sep 17, 2004)

"Alright, Trelene.  Keep me informed."

"I need to survey the state rooms.  Ruzz'koff, take the helm.  You have the bridge."

Quinn leaves the bridge and makes his way toward the stairwell.


----------



## Douane (Sep 17, 2004)

*Zaedhrarrg, Vargr Pilot*

_Wake up! ... Wake up!! ... Wake up!!!_

Zaed's eyes fly open.

"All right, all right, I will! But cease that infernal screaming!" he wants to shout but ends up coughing hoarsely.

...

"Ooooh ..."


_What am I doing here? Last thing I remember ... "Incoming!" Stars, how am I going to dodge two? Dodge?! I didn't ... Nooo!_

Throwing his head back, Zaedhrarrg howls in misery.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Ktarle and vyrkris look up when they hear the howl come form inside the autodoc.  Ktarle is somewhat stuned to see Zaedhrarrg conscious, looking out through the plexisteel window, eyes wide with a mixture fear, pain, and several other emotions.


----------



## Douane (Sep 17, 2004)

Zaedhrarrg's howling stops as suddenly as it started when his head bumps into the wall of the autodoc.

_What's this?_

He raises his paws to feel around him since the images relayed via his eyes still not register on his mind which still replays the final seconds of the shuttle. When they meet walls and ceiling of the compartment Zaed is lying in, his thoughts turn to differents matters.

_Tiny. Suffocating. Must get out!_

His claws scratch feebly at the autodoc's walls.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Zaedhrarrg is indeed suffocating - his hand had inadvertantly pressed the interior release button on the autodoc, breaking the seal and exposing him to the oxygen poor evironment outside.  Vyrkris gives a yelp, and slams the cover shut again, making eye contact with Zaed, and pointing to her mask.  She says loudly, though it barely comes through into the autodoc, "I'll get you one!"  She lays the metal down, and sprints off.  Zaed's lungs fill, and he relaxes a little.

Ktarle looks on, amazed.  Then she notices something odd - a very faint, small and low density, grey cloud begins to coalesce where the oxygen had momentarily escaped from the autodoc.  Zaed can see nothing of this - only the look in Ktarle's eyes as she watches the cloud. Vyrkris arrives back a few moments later, with an oxgen mask and tank. 

She then hears Quinn's message, and responds, "Okay - I'll go down to the hangar," handing the equipment to Ktarle.  The doctor raises a warning paw to Zaed, cuts the O2, and opens the autodoc.  Zaed's chest goes tight again, but this time he's at least somewhat ready for it.  She quickly straps the mask onto Zaed's muzzle, making sure there is a tight seal, and turns on the airflow, careful to stay well away from the cloud, which grows a little more with the release of the residual air from the autodoc's chamber as Zaed gets out.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Ruzz'koff, looks like his wounds are bothering him quite a bit, Tomas realizes, and a few seconds after Quinn flies down the steps to the mid deck, Tomas sees him wobble on his feet.  The vargr looks to him, "It's hard to...concentrate..."  he stumbles over to a couch on the side of the bridge, and sits. "Just need to rest a few minutes - fixing that drive took more out of me than I thought. Can you handle this, Tomas?"


ooc:  can't ghost the person manning the bridge.


----------



## doghead (Sep 18, 2004)

*Saanath, Merchant 6*

Saanath decides to leave transfering the packs until later, ... _if necessary._

Grabbing his comp and the 'doc's' datacomm, he heads off in the direction of the medbay. There, he hands over the datacomm to Ktarle and updates them as to the situation with the lowberths. Then assuming that he isn't needed for anything else, he heads up to the bridge to help Tomas and Ruzz'koff.

ooc: Pilot: +13, T/Astronav: +4, T/Sensor: +4.

Once he has settled in and made sure everthing is OK, Saanath accesses the ships computer, and sets about ensuring that they have full access. 

ooc: T/Computer: +11 (Hacker feat), T/ComputerTeck +7.

ooc: Meardwyn, you said we have 6 hours of oxygen _so long as the people remain sedated._. I guess by that you mean the crew and passengers. Its my understanding that we haven't found anyone except the child and the lowberth passengers so far, is that right?


----------



## Douane (Sep 19, 2004)

*Zaedhrarrg, Vargr Pilot*

Climbing as quickly as he can out of the autodoc chamber, Zaed sinks to the ground and greedily inhales the much-needed oxygen provided by the mask.

"... finally free ... can't stand enclosed spaces ... drives me up the wall ..."

When he looks up to Vyrkris, tears begin to well up in his eyes.

" I didn't save her, Vyrkris. I tried to, I really tried, but I didn't. ... Trelene and I were ... Trelene! 'Kris, what about Trelene?"


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 19, 2004)

Tomas works a frantic pace as he tries to take in all the information, plot the courses asked for and keep an eye on the scans. Seeing Ruz'off take pause he breathes deep and concentrates more closely on the task at hand

(_ooc sorry and autopilot again - I'll be away for a week_)


----------



## Douane (Sep 19, 2004)

*Zaedhrarrg, Vargr Pilot*

Upon Vyrkris' confirmation of Trelene's survival, Zaed breathes a bit easier. "So at least it wasn't totally useless, but I should have saved both the Captain and Trelene." he groans in misery. "How will I ever ...," he begins anew but suddenly stops when (the memory of) the sharp pain of having one of his ears cuffed penetrates the jumble of his thoughts. "Ouch! Cease that! They are mine!"

For a short moment Zaed seems to stare into nothingness before he jolts back into the present. 

"So I can't save everyone everytime? But that is sooo unfair!" 

... 

"Oooh. Well, let's go! There is no rest for the weary with the Scouts!"


Putting his paw onto the wall for support, he pulls himself back to his feet. When Zaed catches Vyrkris's concerned glances, he blurts out:

"Don't look at me that way, Vyrkris. I can stand, I can work. And an expert manning the hot seat or the sensors always comes in handy. It's not like I'm a doofus!"

On the way out Zaed sees his jacket lying where Ktarle dropped it before beginning his treatment. His muzzle twists in disgust and he gives the jacket a mighty kick, only to be hopping on one foot in the next moment because he hit the wall the jacket was propped against rather hard.

"Ouch, ouch, ouch!!" 

His agonized shouts, though muffled by his mask, echo within the ship as he hops out of the medbay on one foot.


[OoC: Zaed will make his way to bridge, or at least to where he thinks it should be considering the layout of the family corsair.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 20, 2004)

When Zaedhrarrg arrives on the bridge, Tomas and Saanath great him with surprise and gladness, even if the smiles are a little fleeting when everyone remembers their situation.  Tomas says, "All right, I think we can cover what we need on the bridge, even with Quinn having taken off.  For now, what we need most are sensors, drives, and guns.  I'm taking the turrets - I can't break through the jamming with the comm system, so maybe I can with a laser.  Saanath, Zaedhrarrg? How are you guys on Sensors - I've only just been getting by? "


Saanath says, "About how I'd be, I'm afraid."  They both look to Zaedhrarrg.


----------



## Douane (Sep 20, 2004)

"Would be a pretty bad Scout, if I couldn't read my own sensors, no?" Zaed replies, trying to display an ironic smile which instead only comes out as a pained snarl. "I'm also good with the guns, but keep the techie stuff away from me."

After limping to the sensors station, he looks at the two men inquringly. "So what exactly are we looking for?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 20, 2004)

"We've got the two fighters - they're sitting off a ways jamming our comm systems, and waiting for ...something. Could be the SDB, could be something else. Saanath, can you play the logs again for Zaed? See if you can mkae anything out of those.

Quinn wanted times-to-intercept on the SDB, for both the _Keruuchan_ and the _Dvonn,_ as well as a course to Gelugon, that gas giant there. We should make sure we're aware of any surprises along the way.

Okay, Zaed, you're on sensors. Saanath has the conn, I'm taking a turret. Ruzz'koff, you feeling a little better? Good. Do you think you can help Trelene out? Sounds like she's found something interesting."

Ruzz'koff answers, "I can help out - for a little bit, anyway." He looks at Zaed, ruefully. "We look like hell." he says simply, and turns to go.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 20, 2004)

A minute or so later, Ruzz'koff appears at Trelene's side, and stares for a moment at the slime.  "So what do we do about this?" he asks quietly, as if he doesn't yet have any ideas.


----------



## Douane (Sep 20, 2004)

"Well, at least our tails are still intact," Zaed replies, wagging his own a few times to underline his statement.


"So let's start with these 'times-to-intercept'. Hmmm, Mil-Lingo, isn't it? Us Scouts never 'intercepted' anything. ... well, unless we got any other volunteers, I will be doing the plotting for those courses next and then there should be some time for those logs. What's so interesting about them?


[OoC: T/Sensors +11, T/Astrogation +11]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 20, 2004)

Zaedhrarrg:  



Spoiler



The SBD's course puts it moving directly away from Keruuchan towards Dvonn.  If Dvonn stays stationary, it will reach you all in just under two and a half hours.  Plotting a course to Gelugon, would take you closer to the SDB, but if it's currently moving at its top speed,  you'd be able to get the Dvonn to the planet for a fuel scoop without being directly engaged by _Junkyard Dog_ (the SDB).   The problem would be getting to a safe jump distance afterwards.  

In the logs, you think GA refers to Gateway Arms, the large arms and mercenaries dealer in this region.  Your family's corsair, as well as just about every other family's corsair would certainly have tangled with them in the past.  If one of their ships is still around, it's not a good thing.


----------



## Watus (Sep 20, 2004)

Quinn stalks back onto the bridge, dropping a fire-scarred handcomp into Saanath's lap.  "Do me a favor.  See if you can get anything out of that."

He pauses for a moment, looking over Zaed's shoulder, and then takes his perch in the captain's chair.  "As I see it, our choice is simple.  We can't fight, and we can't surrender.  That means we run, no matter how slim the chances.  Unless anyone's got any bright ideas, Ruzzkoff, bring the engines online and get us underway to Gelugon at our best possible speed.

"Zaed: if those fighters move, I want to know it.  I suspect that if they had anything they could hurt us with they'd have done it by now, but if a hole opens up in their jamming, we need to get a message through to the Keruuchan.  Not that it will do any good.

"Tomas, if they close with us, you know what to do."

He leans back into his seat and keys the comm:  "Listen up people.  I know we've all got a lot of unanswered questions right now, but our first priority is getting the hell out of here in one peice.  Keep that in mind.

"Having said that, though, once we're under way, it looks like we'll have a few hours at least before we're likely to be in danger of our lives again.  Ktarle, when you're finished with your preliminary analysis of the sample from the life support system, I'd like you to compare it to whatever remains in the plastisteel tube in the safe in stateroom [number].  I've got some reason to believe that it was intentionally brought aboard, but for what reason, I have no idea.

"And Vyrkris: when you're done with the life boat, I want you to carefully examine the large lowberths down there.  They belong to the person who may have brough this thing aboard, so be careful.  But be thorough."


----------



## Douane (Sep 20, 2004)

"AROOOOO!"

Zaed howls in sadness as the tragic tale of the Doctor reveals itself to him.

_Never should anyone be forced to make such decisions!_


With the sudden arrival of Quinn back on the bridge, Zaed forces himself to shift his attention back to the matters at hand. "Here's a piece of my thoughts. I can fly this tub, no prob'. I can plot the jump path out of here, also no prob'. However, if the SDB decides to go after us, we will be hard-pressed to outrun her to jump distance, even with me at the reins. And guessing by their behaviour so far, I wouldn't exactly call them 'friendly'." _Ignore a distress call, will you!_ "Next the oxgen: With 10 hours fly-time till jump-distance plus skimming Gelugon I don't know whether whatever we brought aboard will last that long, plus time wherever we go. I think this is going to be a close call. But even putting all that aside I strongly suspect there's still a G-Arms ship out there. Something must have carried those fighters and the logs indicate that it was here and probably is still. Why it doesn't reveal itself, I can't say. Also it was conveniently exactly where _malfunctioning_ drives kicked the Dvonn out of jump space." 
In an afterthought he adds, "Not to mention we have something freaky aboard: something that converts oxygen into some strange dust. Something I haven't ever heard of in my travels, and I traveled through a good bit of space."*

After speaking his mind, Zaedhrarg doublechecks every calculation and tries to compare/correlate them to similiar situations from the past for anything inconsistent or out-of-place because his faith in the electorincs onboard has been a bit shaken by the events depicted in the log.


* [OoC: Or has he? K/Jump space +11]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 21, 2004)

Zaed:



Spoiler



J
regarding the dust/oxygen: No you have not heard of this phenomenon before


----------



## Douane (Sep 21, 2004)

OOC: Edited post to something more adequate. Thanks!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> A minute or so later, Ruzz'koff appears at Trelene's side, and stares for a moment at the slime.  "So what do we do about this?" he asks quietly, as if he doesn't yet have any ideas.




Looking up from the life support unit, the luriani peers back at Ruzz'koff.

"I do not know. I am hoping that the doctor can tell me more about this stuff. We need to clear it from the unit before we can get life support back online. Any ideas?"

Trelene looks at Ruzz'koff quizzically.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 22, 2004)

As Ruzz'koff and Trelene study the situation for a few more minutes, Ktarle comes over the ship-wide system. "I've had a look at the dust under the microscope here in medbay, and compared it with some of the tissue samples the medic left here. The dust is an organism - or it contains an organism. It's tiny, on the order of 30 nanometers, which is about the size of a medium-sized virus. But it has a cell wall, and I can see what I think are mitochondria - It would be truly amazing to find the features of a cell in an organism of this size. I need a better microscope to be sure. Some of the cells are encased in the crystalline dust - seems to be about a few hundred cells in each dust particle. I found a few of the cells themselves, not the dust, present in the tissue samples taken from the victims here. They are dead, though, and they have not multiplied to a level at which I would have expected them to have triggered an immune response from the victims when they were alive. Vyrkris said the plate she brought up here had been covered in slime? Well, it was just a small pile of the dust by the time it got to me, so there's something that causes the change. I'm doing more tests on the dust now to see if I can find out what it is. Let me know what else you all observe."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 22, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> After speaking his mind, Zaedhrarg doublechecks every calculation and tries to compare/correlate them to similiar situations from the past for anything inconsistent or out-of-place because his faith in the electorincs onboard has been a bit shaken by the events depicted in the log.



Everything checks out okay the second time through. On a hunch, he reviews astrogator's calculations from the last jump, and they check out okay as well. In fact, better than okay. With those calculations, the Dvonn should have arrived safely, without misjump, at Daramm.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> As Ruzz'koff and Trelene study the situation for a few more minutes, Ktarle comes over the ship-wide system. "I've had a look at the dust under the microscope here in medbay, and compared it with some of the tissue samples the medic left here. The dust is an organism - or it contains an organism. It's tiny, on the order of 30 nanometers, which is about the size of a medium-sized virus. But it has a cell wall, and I can see what I think are mitochondria - It would be truly amazing to find the features of a cell in an organism of this size. I need a better microscope to be sure. Some of the cells are encased in the crystalline dust - seems to be about a few hundred cells in each dust particle. I found a few of the cells themselves, not the dust, present in the tissue samples taken from the victims here. They are dead, though, and they have not multiplied to a level at which I would have expected them to have triggered an immune response from the victims when they were alive. Vyrkris said the plate she brought up here had been covered in slime? Well, it was just a small pile of the dust by the time it got to me, so there's something that causes the change. I'm doing more tests on the dust now to see if I can find out what it is. Let me know what else you all observe."




Trelene opens a channel to medbay.

"Doctor! The slime that is in the life support unit, which is where the plate was from, seems to be our problem. Any ideas on hiw to remove it from the unit? It appears to be absorbing all the oxygen that the life support unit was producing. I have turned the unit off for the moment. Could the dust be a protection against the low air environment for the cells? Perhaps a defense mechanism? Would the dust protect the cells from such an environment? If Vyrkris can bring a sample container to engineering, I might be able to get a sample of the slime to you in med lab. Over!?"


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 22, 2004)

*The new Ruzz'kof*

Ruzz'kof's ears perk up. "You mean like spores, from a fungus or such? Stop the life support system and take it apart, it should all turn to the white dust. Then we should kill all the white stuff, the spores. Sterilise the unit, or.. VACUUM. Hard vacuum. Shoulldn't that kill the spores, doc? Maybe you should  expose a sample to vacuum and see if it dies. Then we just , eeuhm, Depressurise the ship? And , euhm, fill it with air again afterwards?"

_Woohoo, if that works I'll get a medal. If it doesn't we're dead anyway._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 22, 2004)

"We could certainly try it," Ktarle's voice says hesitantly over the comm. "But I'll need to investigate more first, and even if it would work, we need a way to keep everyone safe while we do it- we're down a couple vargr vac suits at best. We need a complete search of the ship - all passengers and crew need to be accounted for, alive or dead, before we even talk about depressurising the ship.

"Vyrkris is down in the hangar, or headed that way, to see if the life boat is an option. I'll come to collect a sample of the live cells now, to see if exposing it to a vacuum works."

A few minutes later, Ktarle arrives with a sealable beaker that's hooked up to and oxygen tank. She uses an instrument from medbay to scoop up a sample of the the slime. "I'm going to look at what happens with normal, high, low, and no oxygen levels. Then I'll work on the dust. I'll be in Medbay." Unless anyone has questions for her, she turns to go.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> Ruzz'kof's ears perk up. "You mean like spores, from a fungus or such? Stop the life support system and take it apart, it should all turn to the white dust. Then we should kill all the white stuff, the spores. Sterilise the unit, or.. VACUUM. Hard vacuum. Shoulldn't that kill the spores, doc? Maybe you should  expose a sample to vacuum and see if it dies. Then we just , eeuhm, Depressurise the ship? And , euhm, fill it with air again afterwards?"
> 
> _Woohoo, if that works I'll get a medal. If it doesn't we're dead anyway._




Trelene cocks her head toward Ruzz'koff while pointing at the unit.

"I have powered down the unit and the cover has been removed. See? You can see the slime in the mechanism."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 22, 2004)

Ruzz'koff and Trelene can indeed see the slime inside the machine.  The outermose layers of the stuff continues to bubble, pop, and emit dust.  The deeper masses seem not to be affected by this.  At the current rate, It's conceivavble that the whole mass would eventually turn to dust.  Whether everyone aboard would survive long enough to see that happen is more of a question.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff and Trelene can indeed see the slime inside the machine.  The outermose layers of the stuff continues to bubble, pop, and emit dust.  The deeper masses seem not to be affected by this.  At the current rate, It's conceivavble that the whole mass would eventually turn to dust.  Whether everyone aboard would survive long enough to see that happen is more of a question.




Trelene grabs some tools and begins trying to carefully scoop out the slime from the unit.


----------



## Watus (Sep 22, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Here's a piece of my thoughts. I can fly this tub, no prob'. I can plot the jump path out of here, also no prob'. However, if the SDB decides to go after us, we will be hard-pressed to outrun her to jump distance, even with me at the reins. And guessing by their behaviour so far, I wouldn't exactly call them 'friendly'." _Ignore a distress call, will you!_ "Next the oxgen: With 10 hours fly-time till jump-distance plus skimming Gelugon I don't know whether whatever we brought aboard will last that long, plus time wherever we go. I think this is going to be a close call. But even putting all that aside I strongly suspect there's still a G-Arms ship out there. Something must have carried those fighters and the logs indicate that it was here and probably is still. Why it doesn't reveal itself, I can't say. Also it was conveniently exactly where _malfunctioning_ drives kicked the Dvonn out of jump space."




Quinn shifts in the captain's chair, idly tapping his thick fingers on the arm.  "Our odds suck, that's true.  If we fight, we die.  If we surrender, we die.  If we run, we _probably_ die.  Given a choice, I'll take _probably_ dead over _definately_ dead any time."

OOC: Who's at the helm?  I had thought it was Ruzz'koff, but apparently he's in engineering?

"Sanaath: you get anything out of that handcomp yet?  And Vyrkris: any news?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 22, 2004)

*ooc:*

Helm: Saanath (+13)
Sensors: Zaedhrarrg (+10)
Port Dorsal Turret: Tomas (+10)
Astrogation: vacant
Communications: vacant

Medbay: Ktarle
Engineering: Trelene, Ruzz'Koff
Hangar: Vyrkris
?: Trel

All of whch can be shuffled around


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 22, 2004)

Following Trelene's example, Ruzz'koff starts scooping out purple slime an spreading it out over the table, hoping to expose the slime to the thin athmosphere, so that it vaporises or turns into white dust faster.

_Imagine that, getting killed by bloody purple goo._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 22, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> "Sanaath: you get anything out of that handcomp yet? And Vyrkris: any news?"



"I just finished the systems checks on the M-drives, so we're about to get underway.  I can look at the comp, if you can take the conn."  Saanath looks at the marine to hear one way or the other.

Vykris reports in: "Trying to decide what to do here, uh, sir...I'm worried about repressurizing the hangar to go in - I'm just wearing a mask, and I'm afraid if I pur enough of the ships's atmosphere in there with the boat...well...I don't want to infect the boat. What should I do?"


----------



## Watus (Sep 23, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "I just finished the systems checks on the M-drives, so we're about to get underway.  I can look at the comp, if you can take the conn."  Saanath looks at the marine to hear one way or the other.




"Right.  Get us under way.  You can check the comp en route."



> Vykris reports in: "Trying to decide what to do here, uh, sir...I'm worried about repressurizing the hangar to go in - I'm just wearing a mask, and I'm afraid if I pur enough of the ships's atmosphere in there with the boat...well...I don't want to infect the boat. What should I do?"




OOC: is there a way to check the status of the boat's life support remotely?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 23, 2004)

Saanath nods, and makes the final touches on the flight plan. He confirms it with the computer, and the drives spring to life, spinning up prior to acceleration. A few seconds later, _Dvonn_ slowly - and a little more slowly than either Saanath or Zaedhrarrg had anticipated and hoped, eases into its journey towards the gas giant. They feel it accelerating, but the drive are clearly somewhat below rated capacity.

On sensors Zaedhrarrg sees the fighters moving to keep pace, staying only within jamming range, and to Dvonn's aft. Tomas sees the same thing, but keeps his turret still. _No sense letting them know Dvonn has weapons capability until Quinn gives the order_.

***************** 
In Medbay, Ktarle continues her work with the slime and the dust, noting thatthe higher the concentration of the oxygen in the atmosphere, the faster the colony grows. With the valve on the oxygen tank fully open, the growth the slime experiences is visible to the naked eye. She cuts the oxygen, and waits as the exposed layer of the stuff begins to sputter and convery to dust. She relates all of this over the shipwide channel.

*****************
Trelene and Ruzz'koff hear her as they continue scooping the stuff out. After a point, Trelene realizes the grip pads on the outside of her vacsuit's gloves are starting to show marked signs of wear - the suit itself is okay, but the slime is definitely caustic. They are making progress, though - continuing to spread the slime out, increasing its surface area, they think they should have the machine slime free in another half hour or so.

*****************
Vyrkris calls back to Quinn on her comm: "No - the Dvonn's systems don't have control over the boat yet - it still considers itself part of the _Keruuchan_. Someone needs to go in and do it manually."


----------



## Watus (Sep 23, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Vyrkris calls back to Quinn on her comm: "No - the Dvonn's systems don't have control over the boat yet - it still considers itself part of the _Keruuchan_. Someone needs to go in and do it manually."




"Tomas: it's not lookin' like those fighters are gonna be a threat.  Why don't you head down and give Vyrkris a hand?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 23, 2004)

Tomas says, "Will do." Tomas realizes he was kind of hoping the fighters were going to try something. He passes through the rear section of the bridge asn he heads down to the lower deck.

Vyrkris reports that she's going to go check out the large berths, and Saanath says, "When I looked, they appeared to hold animals - I gather one of the passengers was a hunter.  They're dead now; the medic deactivated the berths and scavenged their nutripacks for the sentients' berths.  What are you having her look for?"


----------



## Watus (Sep 23, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Vyrkris reports that she's going to go check out the large berths, and Saanath says, "When I looked, they appeared to hold animals - I gather one of the passengers was a hunter.  They're dead now; the medic deactivated the berths and scavenged their nutripacks for the sentients' berths.  What are you having her look for?"




"I don't know.  Anything unusual, I guess.  Like I said, it looks like they belong to the guy who may have brought the slime aboard.  I don't have the full story yet, but I'd like someone to look 'em over in the meantime."


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 24, 2004)

"Doc, any idea yet how fast the "spores" turn into the purple goo, or how to kill the spores? If we leave some spores in the lifeunit we can start allover again." _And I don't wanna have this problem in jumpspace. Jumpspace? Hmmm._

"Say, anybody got any idea where we're gonna jump to? Any naval bases around or somesuch? Someon a bit impartial instead of on the payroll of these vicious sadistic moneygrabbers?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 24, 2004)

ooc: As a retired Navy Lt. Ruzz'koff would know the location of the military bases in the area.  Thanks for getting the ball rolling


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 1, 2004)

The Vargr taps his microphone, looking at his suit's diagnostics table to see if all is clear. "Hello, hello, is this thing still working? It's gone awfully quiet in here."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Doc, any idea yet how fast the "spores" turn into the purple goo, or how to kill the spores? If we leave some spores in the lifeunit we can start allover again."



"Working on the spores. Oxygen seems to degrade the crystalline shell, and the organism dissolves the rest of it an begins feeding on the ambient oxygen. Then the cells multiply."
"The crystals seem to burn, but given the lange explosion down in Engineering earlier, they probably do so explosively, so I'm not sure if we want to get rid of the large quantities aboard the ship like that. A vacuum doesn't seem to kill the spores, though we've got a very few live cells floating through she ships environment, and introducing those to a vacuum does seem to kill them. In such low concentrations, the cells don't seem to be able form crystals, and gave a limited lifespan in an oxygen-poor environment.  More in a while."


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 2, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Tomas says, "Will do." Tomas realizes he was kind of hoping the fighters were going to try something. He passes through the rear section of the bridge asn he heads down to the lower deck.




I'I don't like this I really don't' Tomas thinks to himself as he quickly takes stock of everything going on 'I knew that dust had to be alive, and deadly!

damn I pray we get out of here'

Reaching the lower deck he takes up position and tries to figure out how to best go about overriding the boats core...


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 3, 2004)

"Too much to wish for a housebot to clean up all this mess, I guess. We'll have to do it ourselves." The varhr looks around for a vacuum-cleaner or such.


----------



## doghead (Oct 4, 2004)

*Saanath, Bridge, Helm.*

Saanath concentrates on piloting the ship. But somewhere in the back of his mind his brain keeps mulling over the problems to hand. Occassionally something surfaces and he pipes up now and then.

"The Doc mentioned having the passengers sedated to reduce their oxygen demand. Its possible that they are still on board somewhere."

"So burning the stuff out seems to be out, unless we can clear away the dust first. A housebot with a vacuum _would_ be handy there. What about IR or UV light? Or even water? The doc put her daughter in a tank. Electricity? Could we seal the life support system and flood it with something inert like nitrogen?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2004)

Hearing Saanath's words, a few seconds later, Ktarle comes back over the system. "Just tried immersing the stuff in water, and the coating on the dust dissolves almost immediately. And it releases bubbles - I'm testing now, but I'm betting the gas released is oxygen. When the dust dissolves, though, the organism is still live - the cycle would begin again all over unless we interrupt it, kill the cells, or something else. Should I focus on how to kill the cells within the dust, in water, or something else?"

*******************

Down in the hangar, Tomas, having gained access to the Dvonn already, begins working to align the boat to the Dvonn's system. As he does so, he notes on the boat's sensors that the Keruuchan is nearing the JohnHenry base. Tomas is confident that in a few minutes, he will be able to transfer the boat to Dvonn's control. 

*******************

Trelene and Ruzz'koff get the last of the slime out of the unit, and think that they have brushed the visible dust out of it. Taking stock of engineering, they see no true housebots, but see some lower tech cleaning supplies - rags, cleaning solution, etc. They do find two housebots on the cargo manifest, one on the uper deck near crew quarters, one in a closet on the mid deck.

*******************

Vyrkris reports back in to Quinn. "Uh, I don't relaly know what these things are, but they're definitely dead. Some sort of big cat, a flying mammal of some sort, a big lizard, and what looks like a cross between a bear and a wolf. I've poked around them a bit, but I can't tell anything's out of the ordinary. Do you want me to look...internally?"

*******************

Zaedhrarrg continues searching for new contects on sensors, and also works on compiling data regarding the Dvonn's last jump. (ooc: results via email.)


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2004)

*Saanath, Merchant out of his depth*

Saanath feels something catch in his throat at Ktarle's words. Hope. But was it too much to hope for. Were they in so deep that  ...

Saanath leans forwards and, resting his elbows on the dest, massages his face and eyes.

"Alcohol," he mutters to himself. It had killed enough of his brain cells. And it mixed with water didn't it? A solution of water and alcohol. He thumbs the comm and passes on his idea to Ktarle.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2004)

*Duzz'koff, Dasterdly dashing and daring vargr noble*

"Solvents? Doc, solvents will kill those beasties as well, don't you think? And, if worst comes to worse, we can allways try to keep the life support as clean as possible, and just refill our oxygen tanks. Wouldn't wann a get a whiff of anyone after eight days in a vacc suit though. Let's try something."

The vargr goes in search of the housebots, tries to power 'em on, and orders them to first vacuum the medbay completely, then clean it with water and solvent, and then work their way outwards from there, cleaning corridors and elevators in the straightest way to the bridge, and then clean the bridge.. As a hasty afterthought, he orders 'em to clean evryones vacc suit as wel.
_We just need a few spore-free, or as good as sporefree rooms. Then we can relax. We'll probably never get this ship totally clean, but we should be able to stay on top of it. By the gods, this would make one hell of a terrorist weapon. Put this aboard a line cruiser and evryone is dead. We gotta warn the navy and let some of their scientist think about this little bug._


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 10, 2004)

Tomas continues to work dilligently at the task of getting the boat systems transfered, going through each level quickly yet carefully.
"Keruuchan's approaching the JohnHenry base" he reports through to the bridge "don't know if it means anything under the circumstances.

Almost got the boat - anything else required while I'm down here?" he asks


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2004)

As Tomas completes his work on the boat, Ktarle broadcasts from sickbay again.  "Alcohol and bleach both kill it - Fast.  I bet other compunds would work, too.  Once out of their crystalline casings, these buggers aren't very durable.  Get on the autogalleys and get as much alcohol as they can produce; same with Maintenance - maybe the housebots cleaning supplies will be useful.  We've got to flood the dust and kill the microbes before the feed off the oxygen released by the dissolving crystals.  We do it on a large enough scale, we all get to breathe past the next six hours."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2004)

Ruzz'koff makes his way to mid-deck, to the closet off the passenger lounge and galley.  The first thing that he notices are the several passengers and crew lying on the couches, and some on the floor.  A quick count of the bodies (he's not sure at this point who, if anyone, is still alive)  accounts for most of the passengers, except for the dead in medbay, the two children, and the luriani passengers.  There are also six crew members here - two vargr, four humans, but Ruzz'koff doesn't know whether this accounts for all the crew or not.  There is a pile of apparently discarded oxygen tanks off in one corner.  The autogalley is on the port side of the room, next to the closet that is supposed to contain the housebot.  

Manually opening the small closet (which is supposed to open automatically to allow the housebot out when it is needed), the vargr finds the housebot, which looks to have been intentionally deactivated.  The receptacle where the housebot is supposed to deposit its collected refuse, for trash compaction before expulsion, is full to the brim with dust, and the bot was apparently deactivated before it could start the prcess of voiding the contents.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 15, 2004)

_This is odd. Why deactivate the robot before.... Hmm, where would this go? Back into the system? Or does it get jetisonned into space? That could be a major disaster. We'll just have to store it all into a container, then dispose of it . Yes. I'm brilliant. Let's get to work. Eeuhm. No, let's first see if someone is still alive._

Doing the basics (checking for pulse, breathing and such) the Vargr tries to see if anyone is still alive. Either way, he'll call the doc on the intercom. 
"Eeuhm, doc? There's a bunch of folks down here. Dunno if anyone's still alive though."


He'll first help the doc getiing people to the relative safety of the sickbay, meanwhile discussing what to do.

"I don't know doc, but couldn't we just pile the stuff into a container, then seal it when we've got all the white stuff cleaned up, then put the container in a vacuum, then desinfect the ship room by room, then get ourselves desinfected, and then reoxiginate the ship? Would that work?"

If they agree on a plan, he'll get busy, go to the cargo area to find an empty container, or empty a sealable container, find a knocked-out aslan, get him to sickbay, ask someone to reprogram the cleanbots, and then get busy working on cleaning the ship.

[sorry guys, work busy]


----------



## doghead (Oct 15, 2004)

*Saanath, a Merchant in hot water*



			
				Dr Undead said:
			
		

> "Eeuhm, doc? There's a bunch of folks down here. Dunno if anyone's still alive though."




Relief floods through Saanath. 

"Damn yes! The doc's log mentioned putting the passengers into er, ... a sleep or something. To conserve oxygen. Check their pulses or something."

The presence of the passengers pretty much finally extinguishes the persistant nagging fear that the whole "distress call" was some form of elaborate hoax and that Mr Nels-something had been right. The thought sends a chill running down his his spine. With a ship full of innocent passengers its going to be a damn sight harder for Nellie-wotsit to screw them if they get out of this mess. _If ..._

Saanath suddenly realises how selfish he has just been.

"God willing they are still with us," he adds belatedly.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 15, 2004)

After final checks on the boats to make sure they are all under the Dvonns systems Tomas looks about trying to get his bearings and wondering just how they are going to get out of this mess. 
'Maintenance' he thinks and starts heading in that direction looking for the bleach or whatever other solvents might be stored there. He pauses when the Vargr broadcast his idea of sealing the stuff somehow
'so whats the concensus?' he asks 'I know I just want to get rid of the stuff...'


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 15, 2004)

Ktarle rushes across to the lounge when she hears the news of the passengers.  Together, she and Ruzz'koff check on the passengers.  Several still show signs of life, though life that has been deeply sedated.  Cause of death for those who did not make it appears to have been asphyxiation.  Together, Ruzz'koff and Ktarle get the living into medbay for further care.  

Afterwards, Ruzz'koff is able to locate Trel in the cargo bay, along side a pile of spilled luggage - much of which could be sealed airtight, if necessary, and with the help of a sled, legs him up to medbay with the others.  

*Those alive*, but sedated in the passenger lounge :
Alden Glendower, a middle aged mixed-race human male
Dorothy Fingal and Arthur Fingal, a middle aged Vilani couple.
Milikan Kenin, a mixed race human male in his thirties
Rerg'shael, a female vargr in her thirties.  Her badge and uniform mark her the ship's astrogator.
Hector Guzman, a middle aged human male. his badge indicates he is the ship's steward.

*Those so far confirmed dead* (and their locations) :
Kelly Robertson, a very large human male in his thirties, one of Dvonn's engineers.(lounge) 
Meredith Egrain, a mixed race human female in her thirties (lounge)
Gorshareg, a vargr male in his twenties, first mate of the Dvonn. (lounge)
Armand Blair, a powerfully built human male in his forties (medbay)
Wolereiyeo os Vareheraio, an Aslan female in her thirties (medbay)
Hodor Freyir, a vilani human in his twenties, Dvonn's chief engineer. (engineering)
Malena Menehiru (Cargo Bay 2)
Kvereash Gergh, a vargr male in his forties.  Captain of the Dvonn. (engineering)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 15, 2004)

Ruzz'koff hails Vyrkris down as she emerges from Cargo Bay 2, and she agrees to get to work on the housebots.


----------



## doghead (Oct 17, 2004)

*Trelelawiero, Mercenary.*

Trel turns at the sound of Ruzz'koff's approach. At his side he hold a Snub pistol, casually.

"You're with Ktarlewaweikye and Saanath, aren't you?"

It is, obviously, a little tense for a moment. Assuming that they manage to get past that moment without a fight, Trel introduces himself.

"I am Trelelawiero Hreayierlo. Trel most people call me," he adds dryly. 

"I won't be a moment." The Aslan is loaded for bear; vacc suit in low visibilty grey, an auto pistol at his side, another holster across his chest obviously for the snub pistol, a blade in an inverted sheath at his left shoulder and a gauss rifle across his back, and a harness with numerous small pouches. He picks up a cutlass and considers it for a moment. "You interested?" he asks, holding it out to Ruzz'koff. "I will want it back of course." 

If Ruzz'koof accepts, he hands it over along with the dress strap to hang it from. If not, he puts it back in the container and resets the combination lock.

That finished, he helps Ruzz'koff get whatever it is he need (a airtight cargo crate?) and get it to the med bay asap. 

ooc: Trels mate was "Wolereiyeo os Vareheraio, an Aslan female in her thirties (medbay)" I assume. Would he now use her name? I don't really know much about the Aslan. Do the female take more than one mate. Did Wolereiyeo have any others?


----------



## doghead (Oct 17, 2004)

*Saanath, Merchant.*

Saanath checks the flight vectors and data. Once he is assured that everything is in order, he gets to work. 

He links up his "Oyster" to the ships computer, then pulls up the personal and ship datalogs that they have heard so far and downloads them into his hard-drive. He adds a copy of the initial communication (distress call) from the Dvonn from his databook. Then he has the files packaged, compressed. He makes a couple of locked copies and them in various places. Finally, he returns a copy of the compressed file to his databook.

ooc: are we still broadcasting a distress call? If not, Saanath will ask Quinn if he would like to put one out.

Once thats done, he begins hunting through the jump comp and its data for any signs of a hack. Astronav is not his strong point, so if necessary, Saanath will liaise whoever did the original data check (Tomas I think).

Saanath keeps an eye on the ships course as he works. He also keeps an eye on the the locations and sensor data on the other players in this little space drama. 

ooc: T/Comp +9 (+11 for Hack actions), T/Astronav +4.

ooc: Quinn is still on the bridge?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 19, 2004)

ooc:

Wolereiyeo was Trel's mate, and she had no others (Aslan generally being polygamous when not mated one-to-one, as opposed to vargr, who are occasionaly polyandrous).  He would likely not use her name, as the dead are not spoken of out loud until they are "sung" of in a ceremony that sends them on by celebrating their deeds, offering toasts, vowing revenge, etc.  

Quinn is still on the bridge - not sure about Watus.


----------



## Watus (Oct 19, 2004)

OOC: Quinn and Watus are on the bridge!  Sorry I've been absent.  Life stuff.



> ooc: are we still broadcasting a distress call? If not, Saanath will ask Quinn if he would like to put one out.




"Eh.  Leave it running.  It might confuse 'em.  And in any case, they already know where we are, so it isn't hurting us any."

Quinn approachces Sanaath and leans down to whisper in his year: 



Spoiler



"Listen: I have reason to suspect that the hunter, and owner of this particular handcomp, was ISS."  He direct Sanaath's attention the fire-scarred comp he handed him a short time ago.  "I don't know about you, but I don't believe in coincidences.  See if you can get it up and running and if you can get anything out of it."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 19, 2004)

Zaedhrarrg is already pouring over the data from astrogation. Zaed shows Saanath the areas in the data he was concerned about, and with Saanath's further input, the two men come to a couple grim conclusions. Based on some unexpected blank sectors in computer's memory, it is likely that something has been erased. Further checking locates secondary app that was programmed to delete some code after the after the recent jump was completed. Recovering that deleted code will take significant time and effort, but as the astrogation computer data now seems intact, whatever was deleted had been extraneous tot he original software. Extra, possibly malicious code in the astrogation computer cold certainly explain a misjump, but long analysis would be necessary to know for sure.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 19, 2004)

Tomas, on his way to maintenance from the hangar, runs into Trel and Ruzz'koff as they are gathering things to store dust in.


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2004)

*Marcus the Merchant*



			
				WATUS said:
			
		

> "Eh. Leave it running. It might confuse 'em. And in any case, they already know where we are, so it isn't hurting us any."




"What about updating the message? You know, that we survivers and a deteriating oxygen content due to biological contamination. Oh yeah, and a couple of fighters lurking nearby. The more people who know what we know about the ship, the harder it will be for Nells-C to bury us later."

Saanath jumps slightly as Quinn's hand lands on his shoulder. Saanath had had is eyes on the screens and hadn't noticed Quinn appoaching. He gathers his wits and nods in understanding.

***

Saanath listens to Zaed's explaination. As the results come in, he frowns. "I had been hoping for something a little more conclusive."

"All right, I'm going to download an image of the jump computer's memory (along with anything else thats relevant). I'll put together a package of everything we have and so that we can all have copies.

He scrubs his hands through his hair and tries to prioritise what needs to be done. 

"But right now I need to ... um? Right, get an analysis program running on the jump data."

Saanath checks the flight data then returns his attention to his computer. After a while he settles back to watch the steams of data scrolling down the screen. After satisfying himself it is running as he wants he pulls out a battered handcomp and begins checking its connections.

ooc: technical stuff is not my strong point. I assume that you will let me know if anything he is trying to do is a little odd. Or roll if I have missed something Saanath would probably see. Thanks.


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2004)

*Trelelawiero*

Trel comes to a slow halt as Tomas comes into view. For a moment his mirrored faceplate reflects Tomas's gaze back at him.

Trel turns to Ruzz'koff. "He's with you isn't he. I don't remember him. Did no one but me survive?" he growls angrily. "What the blazes is going on on this damnable ship?"

***

~ meanwhile on the bridge ~

Saanath suddenly sits bolt upright. "We need food. And something to drink. How long has it been since we didn't have dinner?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 19, 2004)

ooc: Approximately 8 hours. Some sleep would help too. You did get some water (with nutrients disslved in it) on the boats en route to dvonn - enough for sustenance, but not all that satisfying.
doghead:  



Spoiler



Not a creative acronym on my part, but just in case - ISS = Imperial Secret Service.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 20, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Trel turns to Ruzz'koff. "He's with you isn't he. I don't remember him. Did no one but me survive?" he growls angrily. "What the blazes is going on on this damnable ship?"



"Well, good sir, your good doctor managed to save some passegers, they're being taken care off in the sickbay. As to what's going on, well, there's some kind of fungus flaoting around in the ship, taking up all the oxygen. All this white stuff are it's spores, so we need to collect it and get it sealed off from oxygen before we get the ship aired again, or we'll be in the same trouble as before, maybe worse. So we can use all the help we can get, if you're feeling up to it."


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2004)

*Trelelawiero, Aslan Male.*

Trel is motionless for a moment. But a low rumbling growl comes over the comm.

"Yes. I will help. We will help each other," he finally responds slowly, as if working through to some form of conclusion.

"Where do we want these?" He motions towards the crates they have assembled so far. Once its decided, Trel throws himself into the work whole heartedly. But he moves smoothly and carefully, conserving effort, and thus oxygen. And he suggest that the others do so too, if they don't seem to have thought of it.

ooc: Although, with two old spacer hands its probably not going to be necessary.

Sorry, a couple of quick questions. How long do we think it will take to clean up the fungus and get the life support sytem providing oxygenated air again? And how long til we get to the gas giant? And do we have an operational jump drive? Thanks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 21, 2004)

****************
Ktarle spends the next couple hours caring for the surviving members of the crew and passengers of the dvonn, as well as checking in, by comm, on every boarding party member's oxygen levels about every fifteen minutes. 
****************

Over the next two hours or so, those who are not on the bridge begin collecting dust, and sterilizing the surfaces where it had settled. They locate two other crew members, both deceased. One was in the starboard turret, the other in his quarters. Bots aid boarding party members, and a passenger as they work together to get the dust cleaned up and contained. The job is tedious, and, in the end, without turning on the life support system, again, it will be impossible to determine whether it was completely thorough. But at some point, Trel, Trelene, Tomas, Ruzz'Koff, and Vyrkris all gather on the mid deck, in front of Stateroom 12, within which the baby, Kiria, and several other unconscious Luriani float. 

Tomas had entered previously, and saw them all thorugh the window form the dry sitting room into the flooded bathing chamber. He also saw, small blueish-green algae-like colonies of microbials clinging to that window. Looking closer, he saw more globules of the stuff floating in water, and clinging to some of the people. After informing the others of what he found, they all decided to work on the dust first, then address the issues of the submerged luriani and whether to turn the air back on.
****************

On the bridge, Zaedhrarrg calls Quinn over to sensors. "That's it," he says, pointing to a mass that he has detected on the far side of the gas giant, near one of its moons. "Say hello to Gateway Arms. She's a big one, maybe a cruiser. 815 tons, if my readings are right. We're just over an hour from Gelugon's outer atmosphere, and the fuel skim; we've started to decellerate. The SDB is a ways behind us, but will make up time as we slow down. In about an hour, we'll have GA, two fighters, and an SDB all around us... " He trails off. letting Quinn draw his own conclusions.

Saanath, between making adjustments to Dvonn's course, takes a look at the handcomp. It's clearly badly physically damaged less so by fire or heat than by what appears to be corrosion. The screen it pitted, as are the plastic/composite keys, only moreso. THe unit does not power up, so Saanath opens up the casing, only to find that the insides are badly damaged as well. The memory chip has been all but destroyed, so any data that had been on the comp is likely gone. Still, he keeps going. He removes the comp's innards, until all he is left with is the case, and that's where he sees it: a piece of glass or crystal poking through the inside side of the case's bottom half. The composite casing, at this point is so brittle that he is able to flake it away. He exposes a second memory unit, encased first within glass, and then again within the composite the leads that had connected this unit to the comp's processor have been eaten away, but the chip inside the protective material looks intact. On a closer inspection, he sees, touching the back side of the chip, inside the clear material, a tiny bubble of a brown liquid.


----------



## doghead (Oct 24, 2004)

*Saanath, Merchant, part-time fly boy.*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> On the bridge, Zaedhrarrg calls Quinn over to sensors. "That's it," he says, pointing to a mass that he has detected on the far side of the gas giant, near one of its moons. "Say hello to Gateway Arms. She's a big one, maybe a cruiser. 815 tons, if my readings are right. We're just over an hour from Gelugon's outer atmosphere, and the fuel skim; we've started to decellerate. The SDB is a ways behind us, but will make up time as we slow down. In about an hour, we'll have GA, two fighters, and an SDB all around us... " He trails off. letting Quinn draw his own conclusions.




Saanath takes a moment to work out what Zaed is taking about. Then he remembers Zaed's prediction that there would be a carrier of some sort for the fighters.

Saanath whistles quietly as Zaed summarises the situation. He clicks of the comm. 

"Gateway. Gateway Arms. They are mercenaries, aren't they. And expensive ones. Its looking more and more like Nells-C is trying to set the owners of this ship up for a fall. Paint them in garish green and black and call them pirates.

"On the other hand, the Gateway people might be after Nells-C or whatever it was he seemed to be carrying.  All the extra security suggests could mean that there was something of particular value on the Kerrchan.

"Does Gateway Arms have any ties to the Nells-C group of companies? Is it part of the family empire?"



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ... On a closer inspection, he sees, touching the back side of the chip, inside the clear material, a tiny bubble of a brown liquid.





ooc: Daddy needs a new car. T/Computer Tech +7, T/Comp +9. Whats with the brown stuff? How do I get the chip out of the clear casing? Or do I need to?


----------



## Watus (Oct 24, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Does Gateway Arms have any ties to the Nells-C group of companies? Is it part of the family empire?"




"Yes.  Yes it does.  In fact, the only ship in system that doesn't belong to the Nells clan is the one you're standing in."

Quinn sits back down the captains chair and harrumphs in a manner which more than elequently expresses his feelings on the matter.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 25, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: Daddy needs a new car. T/Computer Tech +7, T/Comp +9. Whats with the brown stuff? How do I get the chip out of the clear casing? Or do I need to?



Saanath:  



Spoiler



You've (based on a rather surprising roll of 20) heard of this type of security device before.  The two halves of the casing should come apart easily if the sufficient electricity is applied at the site of the two leads.   Just as it releases the ionic bonds between the two halves of the protective case, the electricity also releases the seal between the bubble of highly corrosive liquid. destroying the chip.  To defeat it the liquid, perform the operation while the leads and the chip/case are bathed in a gas that reacts with the liquid to neutralize it. 

 If you could get the chip out, it could be installed in any handcomp or other modern computer.   The problem is that you don't know what the liquid is, or the gas that will neutralize it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Over the next two hours or so, those who are not on the bridge begin collecting dust, and sterilizing the surfaces where it had settled. They locate two other crew members, both deceased. One was in the starboard turret, the other in his quarters. Bots aid boarding party members, and a passenger as they work together to get the dust cleaned up and contained. The job is tedious, and, in the end, without turning on the life support system, again, it will be impossible to determine whether it was completely thorough. But at some point, Trel, Trelene, Tomas, Ruzz'Koff, and Vyrkris all gather on the mid deck, in front of Stateroom 12, within which the baby, Kiria, and several other unconscious Luriani float.
> 
> Tomas had entered previously, and saw them all thorugh the window form the dry sitting room into the flooded bathing chamber. He also saw, small blueish-green algae-like colonies of microbials clinging to that window. Looking closer, he saw more globules of the stuff floating in water, and clinging to some of the people. After informing the others of what he found, they all decided to work on the dust first, then address the issues of the submerged luriani and whether to turn the air back on.




"Once we have taken care of the dust, I can enter the room as is and check on the people within."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 25, 2004)

OOc:  The door separating the bathing chamber from the rest of the stateroom would neet to be opened in order for trelene to get in.  That means either draining the room first or letting the several hundred gallons of water rush out of the chamber when the door was opened.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quinn:  



Spoiler



You recognize the chip Saanath is working with if he shows it to you, and how to get to it.  The gas needed (flourine) is available from the ship's power system - an engineer could route a small amount of it into any small enclosed container.  The biohazard box (clear box with two gloves in the side of it, used for handling specimens.  Ktarle's been examinig the dust in it today) in medbay could work for this purpose.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 25, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ****************
> But at some point, Trel, Trelene, Tomas, Ruzz'Koff, and Vyrkris all gather on the mid deck, in front of Stateroom 12, within which the baby, Kiria, and several other unconscious Luriani float.
> 
> Tomas had entered previously, and saw them all thorugh the window form the dry sitting room into the flooded bathing chamber. He also saw, small blueish-green algae-like colonies of microbials clinging to that window. Looking closer, he saw more globules of the stuff floating in water, and clinging to some of the people. After informing the others of what he found, they all decided to work on the dust first, then address the issues of the submerged luriani and whether to turn the air back on..




"Okay" Tomas looked up at the Stateroom door "anyone got ideas on how to proceed from here. We know that there's green stuff in the water that may or may not be related to the dust. We also know that eventually we need to get an atmosphere - so suggestions?"


----------



## doghead (Oct 26, 2004)

*Trelelawiero, Aslan male.*

Trel inspects the room through the window. 

"Can we get in and pull them out through the ceiling?

"We'd also need oxygen and masks for them. One set would be enough if we have a place to take them. A small room we can oxygenate. Medlab?"

Trel pauses for a moment.

"Unless of course there is no connection between the green stuff and the dust. Should we aim to get a sample and test it first?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Ktarle, listening in over the open channel to the conversation, says "If it's the same slime that Trelene and Ruzz'koff down in engineering, the slime is large colonies of the same organisms inside the dust. The cells split apart and and dorm the dust crystals in a low oxygen environment"

Trelene:  It looks like the same stuff to you.

ooc: sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 26, 2004)

Hearing the Aslans voice come over the channel Tomas nods in acknowledgement "so we need to be ready to kill any of the algae that comes with the bodies" he says checking their supply of chemical agents 

"Doc" he addresses Ktarle "we've got a whole lot of Luriani floating around here, including a baby. If we extract them from the water do you have facilities to take them - or is it better to leave them where they are?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 26, 2004)

"I don't have much more room in here, but I'm concerned about what happens if we turn the oxygen back on with an infestation still present - even if it's in water.  The medic's log said she sedated them before putting them in the water with her baby - do they look like they've been sedated, or just sleeping?  How is the baby?"


----------



## Watus (Oct 26, 2004)

Quinn shares whatever he knows about the chip with Sanaath.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Quinn leans in over Saanath's shoulder as the younger man examines the protected chip. "That's compressed liquid flourine," he says, with his tone telling Saanath that he's not guessing.  "Bathe the whole thing in neon gas as you open it, and the neon will bond with the flourine as it decompresses, and before it can ruin the chip."  Saanath knows that starships' power system uses neon as a buffer, and that a quantity of it could probably be obtained from engineering.


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2004)

*Saanath, on the bridge.*

Saanath nods. "OK. I understand the process. It vaguely rings bells, but I think that I will need help with the technical side of setting something up. I never paid much attention to the hardware side of things. I'm not sure who has the sort of skills needed for this. Tomas? 

"How much of a priority is it? We've got about an hour til we get to the gas giant so I'm not so busy now. But that could change if any of our friends out there get some ideas. Everyone else pretty much has their hands full trying to get the ship clean."


----------



## Watus (Oct 27, 2004)

"It's a priority.  Take whoever you need.  If we don't find some more options before we hit the atmosphere, there's a good chance we'll never leave it."


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 28, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "The medic's log said she sedated them before putting them in the water with her baby - do they look like they've been sedated, or just sleeping?  How is the baby?"




"They're unconcious Doc, probably sedated. Can't tell you much else from here

is there anyway of killing the bugs in the water without hurting the Luriani?, some kind of safe water steriliser?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 28, 2004)

"The baby is the issue - the adults could metabolize the required concentration of alcohol, especially under the effects of the methohexitol.  The baby isn't sedated - the alcohol would poison her.  

If the other patients are sedated, they'll be able to survive for a few minutes out of the water.  Kiria won't, so she's in the gravest need."


----------



## doghead (Oct 28, 2004)

*Trelelawiero*

"We could use a small bath with an alcohol solution for the for the child. We might have to rely on dosing the water in the room for the adults. If we pull them out, we will have no where to put them till we have finished and can restart the life support.

"But the big question is how to get access to the cabin." Trel adds, nodding in the direction of the water filled cabin. "Is there no crawl space in the ceiling?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 28, 2004)

ooc: There are crawlspaces. While no one here knows their specifics, you could find them on the ships schematics easily, and access them from the upper deck, and crawl down to the ceiling of the bathing chamber. Edit:  Feel free to just incorporate this knowledge into any plan involving the crawlspaces as if you made any required skill checks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 3, 2004)

Five minutes later, Tomas is moving through crawlspaces between decks, carrying an oxygen mask and tank, one of the few that remains available.   A couple minutes after that, he finds the access panel into the stateroom's bathing chamber, and finds himself looking down into the room.  With the magnetic boots on his vac suit, going down into the chamber and getting back up again will not be a problem.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 3, 2004)

"So Baby first then?" he says as much to himself as to any others listening "Trel get what we need and as soon as she's out get her back to the Doctor. I'm sure theres room enough for one baby amongst the masses."

Making sure that everything is ready Tomas takes a instinctive deep breath and then makes his way into the stateroom...

(ooc _is anybody out there? - in space no one can you scream AAAAAAAGH!_)


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2004)

*Trelelawiero*

Trel pauses for a moment.

ooc: Been wondering about how to handle this. The child should be able to survive with a mask, so the easiest thing would be to just wash her down with an alcohol solution to remove any mold (we don't want to recontaminate the ship, so washing down the crawlway and room we are in now would be necessary as well I think), then get her to the medbay. Then we need to get alot of alcohol into the water. Trel would probably be better off helping with the heavy lifting and carrying of the latter job. Who else is in the room? Does anyone see a better way?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 5, 2004)

Without reply from the others, Trel starts collecting alcohol.  The autogalley can produce a synthetic draught that most spacers have learned to enjoy, affectionatel known as "grog" but the bottled spirits the stward will have stored in the main galley, on the upper deck, would have a higher alcohol content.   When he arrives up there, however, there are only a dozen or so bottles - not enough to suffciently raise the concentration of  alcohol in the bathing chamber.   He to sufficiently alter all the water in that room, he'll need to find a way to transport grog across the hall and into the room.

***************
Tomas plunges into the dark, lightly murky water.  The beam from the halogen lamp on the vac suit's helmet darts from body to body as Tomas scans around for the baby.  

The effect of the cool, pale light on the lurianis' blue skin and green algae-like globules is striking, and one he hopes to forget sometime soon.  When the light finally falls upon the baby, she startles, and awakens.  For a short moment, she simply looks straight intothe light, her eyes adjusting to the brightness.  Then, apparently making out the vac suited man approaching her, begins to wail, and thrash her limbs about.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 8, 2004)

ruzz'kof runs to the med-bay, adn gets a towel drenched in medical alcohol., and another clean one, for warmth.

Poor little pup, he'll need some warmth. Maybe some warm milk?

Off he goes again, this time to the kitchen, to see if there's some milk (or milk-powder) available.


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2004)

*Trelelawiero, Aslan male mercenary.*

Trel swears freely and profusely. A thought strikes him.

_Might as well save the good stuff then, and just use grog. Right. Some hose. Engineering?_

He gets on the conn and asks. "We need to pipe 'grog' from the autogallery to the pool. Which would seem to call for some hose. Any ideas where that soort thing is best found?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 8, 2004)

"We could use the fire hose from engineering, right?" Vyrkris puts in, over the comm. "I'll bring it up."

When she arrives a couple minutes later, she's dragging a very heavy, coiled thirty meter fire hose: nozzle on one end, and a large coupler on the other. She deposits the hose at Trel's feet, then pulls a tube of sillicone caulking from her belt. "Couldn't think of any other way to hook it up tot he autogalley and build up the pressure we'll need. If they've had a fire before, on board, it will probably still have some chemical residue in it, not enough to do anyone much harm. My brothers sprayed each other with that stuff all the time back home at the garage when we were growing up." 

A couple minutes later, she walks over to where Trelene stands, in the passenger lounge, near the autogalley.  She shakes her head a little, saying bitterly, directly to Trelene, instead of over the comm, though other hear it faintly over Saanath's suit's microphone. "I left Daramm to get away from that garage, you know. Fire hoses and broken down engines, and all. And to get away from a bunch of luriani who didn't think we were worth the air we breathed. Well this feels just like home. Except I don't get my brothers. We don't even get the air."


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 8, 2004)

"Grog.. From a hose. I've dreamed about this. Plenty of times. But where are all the drunk females? And why are we using this on the luriani? Bet they'll be surprised at getting saved by a Vargr.... Ooh yes, and some humans."


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 8, 2004)

Finally recovered from the startling neon horror, and wondering what to do with a squaking child Tomas moves forward being careful not  to disturb the sedated adults as much as possible. Getting to the child he reaches out and pulls the baby close in towards him


----------



## doghead (Nov 9, 2004)

*Trelelawiero, Aslan Male Mercenary*

Trel smiles at Vyrkris as she pulls out the silicon. It was good thinking. Then trel remembers that his visor is mirrored and that she can't see his face.

"Good thinking. Right, let us see if we can get it set up."

Trel hoists the hose onto his shoulder and grabbing the silicon, moves over to the autogallery. Trel listens to the chatter in the background with one ear. Vyrkris comments make him wonder what it was her family did for a living. _Does, I suppose._ Ruzz'koff's comments make him snort with laughter. He sounds just like a marine. Although he is, as always, slightly offended by the Vargr's attitude towards their females. But he has been living amoung others long enough to not to judge, and to hold his tongue.

As soon as he is done he informs the others. Asking someone to watch the autogallery end and to keep it secure, he begins hauling the other end towards the pool.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 9, 2004)

It feels odd to Tomas to hold a baby so close, but not be able to feel any of its warmth or softness through his suit.  Unfortunately, her terror is quite apparent, and her shrieking isn't exactly helping his thought process.  But he keeps hold of her, and manages to get over to the door and switch on the room's lights, which helps rid the room of it's tomb-like aspects. 

Looking up, he sees Trel tapping on the chamber's door's small window.  Around the rest of the chamber, besides the luriani and the micrbial colonies, Tomas can see bathing fixtures, the water level and temperature controls, a very large pile of prepackaged food stacked in one corner, a dozen or so bottles of milk or formula, strewn about the room, two of which are empty.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> A couple minutes later, she walks over to where Trelene stands, in the passenger lounge, near the autogalley.  She shakes her head a little, saying bitterly, directly to Trelene, instead of over the comm, though other hear it faintly over Saanath's suit's microphone. "I left Daramm to get away from that garage, you know. Fire hoses and broken down engines, and all. And to get away from a bunch of luriani who didn't think we were worth the air we breathed. Well this feels just like home. Except I don't get my brothers. We don't even get the air."




The wise Luriani shrugs off the comment and moves to help secure the hose to the unit. Then she begins to formulate her what she should work on next in order to get the ship back to a working state.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 14, 2004)

Tomas considers the contents of the room, especially the milk bottles and wonders if it is the child or some other that disturbed the empty containers.

But the first action is of course to get the child out and safe then to deal with any other requirements. SIgnalling to those on the outside, he indicates that he's coming up with the baby

Then moving back to the opening begins the climb out, keeping the child near as he goes...


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2004)

*Trelelawiero, Aslan male mercenary.*

Trel returns to the cabin with the hose in tow. He turns to Vyrkris.

"Vyrkris. Can you handle the autodoc end?"

When he looks back, Tomas is approaching the door with the child. Noticing Trelene nearby, and the collection of gear Ruff'koff has gathered, he adds, "Trelene. Ruzz'koff. Can you take the child from Tomas?"


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2004)

"Yeah sure, just give it to me. I'm uncle to more whelps then I care to remember, with my four sisters and two brothers breeding away like there's no tomorrow. Can't be too different from human babies, now can they?" Ruzz'koff say, tail wagging as he happily recalls the fond memories of familie life.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 18, 2004)

Tomas gets himself halfway through the ceiling of the bathing chaber, and brings the bay up out of the water.  He scrapes away as much of slime from her face as he can, as she emits an awful gasping-chocking sound, and he sees little groups of remaining cells "popping" as they die off from lack of oxygen, leaving a fine crust of white dust on her skin.  When the process stops a fe seconds later, and after just about the limit of what he thinks the little girl can bear, he straps the mask on her and lets oxygen flow.  The gasping stops, replaced by healthy crying, and she seems to settle down enough for him to begin the crawl back out.

A couple minutes later, Tomas delivers her into the waiting arms of Ruzz'koff.

Meanwhile, on the Passenger Deck, Trel can see the hose filling up with the alcoholic drink from the autogalley.  He waits a few more seconds, and he's pretty sure he'll get a steady  flow if he opens the nozzel.  The water level is still over the door's window, however, so getting the nozzel in there may still be a little tricky without someone on the other side.

****************

On the bridge.

Zaedhrarrg breaks a long silence that has endured as the Dvonn sped towards Gelugon, the system's gas giant.   "Power spike in the ship that's trying to hide from us.  They're still trying to be sneaky about it, but they're getting ready to move....Ah! Yup - the fighters on our tails are changing formation, too - looks like their vector will take them to the other side of the planet than we're heading to. Don't know why at this point...But them moving off a bit might give us a chance to break their comm jam.  Trelene - You down there?  Want to give it a try?"


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 18, 2004)

Ruzz'koff takes the howling, wrigling bundle and vigorously rubs the baby clean with the alcohol-towel, then wraps her in the clean warm towel.
"Hush, hush, litlle one, be still. Uncle Ruzz'koff is here now. Shush, we'll get you a nice warm bottle of milk in a second." And he takes her to sick-bay, wich hopefully is oxygenated by now.

"Say, lads, why don't we take some footage of this little mite and the luriani almost suffocating in the pool over there, and broadcast it to anyone in the area. It might convince some of the crews that this is not what they want. I mean, firing at a ship of supposedly pirates and mutineers is one thing, but killing this little one in cold blood, especially if they think someone else has seen the images, is something else altogether. It might make them a little more hesitant to come at us guns blazing. Well, it might not, but at least we could try."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> On the bridge.
> 
> Zaedhrarrg breaks a long silence that has endured as the Dvonn sped towards Gelugon, the system's gas giant.   "Power spike in the ship that's trying to hide from us.  They're still trying to be sneaky about it, but they're getting ready to move....Ah! Yup - the fighters on our tails are changing formation, too - looks like their vector will take them to the other side of the planet than we're heading to. Don't know why at this point...But them moving off a bit might give us a chance to break their comm jam.  Trelene - You down there?  Want to give it a try?"




Hearing Zaedhrarrg's suggestion about breaking the jamming, the Luriani woman responds.

"I'll be there in a bit. Once I figure out where there is."

She turns to the others.

"Which way to the bridge?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2004)

*Trelelawiero, Aslan Male Mercenary*

ooc: If it not known, Trel will calculate the flow rate of the grog before they start pouring it into the room. If the volume of water in the room hasn't been calculated, he'll ask someone to get onto that, as well as working out how long they need to run the hose to reach the desired concentration.


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2004)

*Saanath, Human Male Merchant and all round nice guy.*

Saanath, assuming that he hears Ruzz'koff's suggestion, agrees.

"If not footage, then an updated SitRep. Anything that makes it harder for the Nells C crowd to pull whatever it is they are trying to pull works for me. Anything that makes it harder for anyone wanting to eliminate us from the picture is good, actually."

Upon hearing what Zead has to say, Saanath returns his attention to the displays in front of him, double checking everything for the nth time.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 18, 2004)

ooc: The size of the chamber is roughly 2m*3m*2.8m high, with little over half meter of unfilled space in the chamber right now.  Given the number of people in the room (5, of various heights and weights, totalling about 1.5 cubic meters, or the equivalent of 1500 liters of water), Trel estimates about 10,000 liters of water are in the room presently.  He needs to get the alcohol content to at lest 8%.  Grog is 15% alcohol, meaning Trel would need to put just over 5200 liters of grog into that volume of water to kill the slime. At the rate the autogalley dispenses, 1 liter/ 5 seconds, that's 7 hours if it can even come up with that much grog.  And there's only space in there for 3000 liters more liquid.   The water level needs to be reduced, either remotely by computer, or by someone on the inside of the room using the water level controls.


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2004)

*Trel, Aslan Male Mercenary.*

"Bother," Trel mutters. "Looks like we are going to have to use the good stuff. Unless someone can think of a way of venting some of that water into space without contaminating the rest of the ship, or losing the babies with the bath water so to speak.

"Any chance of over-riding the settings on the autogalley to increase the alcohol content of the grog?"

"Come on people, lets prowl like we gotta purpose. The sooner we get this done, the sooner you can get some food in you and some sack time."


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm up for another dunking now the babies out" Tomas concedes "its not pretty in their - more like a bad trip - but I can try and find the plug hole so to speak...

Theres milk formula in there too doc, in case you need it""


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 30, 2004)

Those with some technical know-how (T/Engineering or T/Starship Architecture DC 7) are familiar with how the power and fuel systems aboard starships work, and know the following: The main by product of a jump drive is water, while the main fuel of the fusion power plant (which powers the maneuver drives) is water. The jump drives produce much more water than the M-drives need for the fusion reaction, with the remainder being used for the ship's other needs. Water that enters the drainage system is purified (through filtration and super-heating) and used again. A portion of this water, if too much is left over after processing jump fuel, can be voided into space directly from the main tank. If one was to lower the water level in the tank, the water drained off would pass through the filtration system and into the main tank. 

Ktarle runs a couple quick experiments. One on a sample of water from the tap, to determine the drainage system has been able to handle the amount of microbe that has already doubtless been sent its way over the ast couple days, and also on a sample of water containing visible colonies of the slime, subjecting to boiling hot temperatures and strong filtration. She reports that both the tap water and the filtered boild water are safe and germ free. 

ooc: Everyone see me over in the OOC thread for a sec. Thanks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 3, 2004)

After some discussion over the comms, Tomas makes his way back into the flooded chamber, and opens the drain until the water just covers the unconscious lurianis. Without turning the air back on, the safest place for them is under water, so long as it can be sanitized, along with the rest of the room. 
**************
As the water is draining, Quinn comes over the comm: "All right, every able bodied sentient within the sound of my voice who is not named Nells, listen up. This is our situation: We are making fuel run to the gas giant Gelugon, after which we will jump out of this system before anything else has a chance to go wrong. We are pursued by two unknown fighters, and have a JohnHenry System Defense Boat closing on an intercept course. Another unknown contact waits for us on the other side of Gelugon. By it's size, it's the fighter's mothership. 

"We are zero-five-seven minutes from the fuel scoop. Two fighters have changed course slightly and we have detected activity in the hidden ship. We've started our decel towards the giant, so the SDB is starting to close. Everyone, except for the doctor, finish up what you are doing and report to the bridge. Need to find out who gives us the best chance if things get hot. If you need more than fifteen minutes, let me know."

As he is talking, Trelene emerges on to the bridge, and Zaedhrarrg waves her over to the comm station. Quinn turns to her and says, "Trelene, I need you to break through that jamming. If we can get out of here without a direct fight, we need to. If we can't I want our records broadcast as far and as wide as possible."
****************

Trel punches the nozzle of the hose through the window into the bathing chamber, and Tomas washes the walls and surfaces of the room with the grog, sanitizing them. The brown liquid runs down the walls and begins to color the half-meter of water still remaining in the room. Eleven minutes later, it's done - by Trel and Tomas's calculations, the slime will be killed off in a couple minutes by the existing concentration of alcohol. Leaving the unconcious victims for now, they head to the bridge.

****************

Ruzz'koff has been assisting Ktarle with the baby. She had some trouble breathing, as apparently some of the stuff was in her lungs during the transistion from water to air breathing. It wasn't completely cutting off her oxygen supply, but her breathing was ragged, and Ktarle needed to give her a large (for an infant) dose of anitbiotics to begin to clear her chest up. "Thank you, Ruzz'koff. Looks like she's going to be all right. You go on up to the bridge - I'll get Vyrkris to help me if I need her." She seems to remembersomething suddenly, and her countenance grows amazingly stern. "And you be careful - those stitches [indicating Ruzz'koff's own chest, where she operated earlier in the day] are only guaranteed to hold if you keep to bed rest. You feel more pain or you start to hemorrhage, get down here immediately." The aslan looks dreadfully tired as she turns away, back to the baby luriani.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 3, 2004)

" No worries, Doc" smiles the Vargr with a nervous grin. "I'm as good as new. When I bleed I'll make sure I don't spill any. Gotcha." and he hurries towards the bridge. 
"Allright people. I can fly this boat, I can man the guns, the comms, the sensors, plot a course to the next system, whatever it is you need. Don't panic, the Navy is here" he says with a puffed up chest. "Ouch" he winces as the movement stretches the skin under his stitches.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> As he is talking, Trelene emerges on to the bridge, and Zaedhrarrg waves her over to the comm station. Quinn turns to her and says, "Trelene, I need you to break through that jamming. If we can get out of here without a direct fight, we need to. If we can't I want our records broadcast as far and as wide as possible."




Trelene nods and moves to the comm station. She begins to adjust the controls, beginning to cut through the jamming.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Ruzz'koff*

Ruzz'kof takes a seat at the navcomp, his usual cheery demeanor replaced with dead seriousness as he tries to plot the safest course out of the system. Taking in the maneuvrability of the fighters and the SDB, he tries to plot a way to the gas-giant, then a jump to the nearest Navy base, cutting it very close, trying to get all the speed he can get. Forget reducing speed before jumping. He's planning to get out as fast as possible.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 10, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene nods and moves to the comm station. She begins to adjust the controls, beginning to cut through the jamming.



A few seconds later, Trelene is able to monitor the following transmission from the system defense boat to the Dvonn.  She notes that it is unsecured, a little odd for a message being beamed directly at another ship:

"...of murdering nine citizens of the Imperium including a bridge officer of HiranuCorp.  You have destroyed HiranuCorp property, and have broadcast a false distress signal.  Stand down.  You may be granted leniency if you surrender now.   Do not attempt to flee the system or you will be fired upon.  Repeat.  Corsair _Ullemguz_, do not attempt to flee Tamandere system.  You stand accused of piracy.  Of  murdering nine citizens of the Imperium including a bridge officer of HiranuCorp... [repeats]"

ooc:Trelene is automatically able to send communications out, including broadcasts and tight two-party channels, and can receive anything sent to the Dvonn.  She could attempt to monitor other ships' communications, or to jam other ships' communications.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene turns her attention to Quinn.

"We have comms now. I am at the moment monitoring an unsecured transmission from the SDB to the us. Piping the message to speakers now."

Trelene turns the message to speakers and lets it repeat a few times to allow everyone to hear it. Then she takes it off speakers.

"What is our next action?"


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 11, 2004)

AFter clearing the tanks and checking the Luirani for any injuries or disfigursation from the slime Tomas gets back out and leaving the decontamination to the designated team patches through to the bridge

"so do we need to man the guns?" he ask of Quinn "or engineering? things are under control down here"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 13, 2004)

"Tomas, yes - get to one of the guns, " Quinn says, "Vyrkris, you're in engineering, but you call for help if there's anything you can't handle. Quinn looks around the bridge. "Alright everyone, we're almost there. Saanath, you've done this before, right? How are we going in?"
Saanath:


Spoiler



The fastest way to do a fuel scoop is to maintain as much velocity as possible, open the intake vents, and gather as much ionized dust and gas as possible. This lets you esacpe the planet's gravity with greater speed and ease. It also carries a risk that an incorrect calcualtion of the angle that you approach the planet at will cause the ship to either burn up or crumple under the planet's gravity.. It is safer to go in more slowly, and use gravity to approach the planet while thrusting directly away from the planet. That keeps the ship in equilibrium, letting you get only as close to the planet as you absolutely need to, use intake pumps to completely fill the tanks, and then use a burst of power to get away from the planet. Slower by several minutes, but more sure.


 
While waiting for Saanath's reply, he asks everyone else, over the comm as well, "After we get the fuel, where are we going? There are naval bases at Daramm and Dukh, but a whole lot of Nells there, too. Anyone else got any bright ideas?"

ooc: from the ooc thread a while back. All the systems within Dvonn's jump radius: http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=16343
original posts with a couple other notes, if they have any bearing: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1770809&postcount=23
*****************

Zaed looks up from the sensors. "Two new fighters have launched from the mother ship - One of the others has circled back - I lost him on sensors for a few seconds - sorry - he's coming alongside, getting real close - hasn't fired.

Trelene then detects another message. The jamming has reintensified, but she is still defeating it. "This is Ullemguz. You Imperial bastards come any nearer us and you'll get what they got!" comes through in Gvegh(vargr). The message is originating from the nearby fighter and being sent tothe SDB, but it's trying (only partially succeeding) to spoof the Dvonn's comm signature. A skilled comm officer on the SDB could tell that the message didn't come from Dvonn, Trelene thinks. She's not sure someone there could tell exactly where it did come from.


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2004)

*Saanath, Human Male in the wrong place at the wrong time.*

"You've got a choice of quick and messy if you get it wrong, or slow and easy to shoot. The difference is a couple of minutes scooping time.

"There is a fair bit of experience on this bridge it seems, if we double check plots and so forth, we should be OK. I think."

ooc: Maerdwyn, I assume that some amoung us have done this before. Can we get approximate dc's for these options.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 14, 2004)

ooc:doghead,sorry meant to include those earlier. Easier: DC20. Faster: DC30, both assuming "standard" conditions.  Quinn's or Ruzz'koff's Leadership score will grant a +4 to the roll. You can take 10, but not 20 on the attempt. The time difference is actually a little greater in absolute terms, as it's measured in space combat rounds instead of personal combat rounds, but the effective time difference (as in the number of action available to you and to the other ships present) is the same.


ooc:it's a little awkward for me to be ghosting Quinn, giving orders and such. Id prefer you to include Quinn's orders to you (if any) in your posts. Even better, I could move Quinn to weapons and let Ruzz'koff take the bridge, which would put a real live PC in charge of things


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene turns to Quinn.

[Trelene]"The fighter is trying to send a message to the SDB using the Dvonn's comm signature. Odd! Perhaps I could piggyback a message on their message. It might allow us to communicate with the SDB without the pirates knowing it. From the message the SDB is sending it appears that they believe we are the pirates."

Quinn ponders this for a moment.

[Quinn] "Go ahead and try it."

Trelene begins trying to code a message for piggyback on the next fighter transmission.

[Trelene's message]"Message form Dvonn. We are pursued by two unknown fighters. Another unknown contact waits for us on the other side of Gelugon. By it's size, it's the fighter's mothership. It has launched two additional fighters. One of the fighters is using the Dvonn's comm signature to send a false message. Many on board are dead. There are some survivors."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 14, 2004)

ooc: Which earlier message?  For the most part Quinn has only been communicating with people aboard the ship.  The Dvonn has been jammed since boarding occurred.  If you guys would like to come up with a message to send out, you certainly may.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 14, 2004)

"Ok people, we'll go to Dukh, there's both a navy and a scout base, and as soon as we exit jump we'll broadcast at full power. The scouts will be enraged at this disgracefull behaviour of the nells. But first we'll have to get there, no. Quinn, things will get pretty hairy, you'd better man one of the guns yourself, we need your experience there. Since I'm no good at anything at all, I'll just take command. Allright.
Saanath, quickest route out off this mess, go to the gas giant as fast as you can, and get us refueled. 
Doc, If you can give comentary on the victims as you treat them, do so. Leave your portacomp open, we'll record it and transmit it together with the images from the security cam in sickbay, should be convincing enough."

The tone of voice is both commanding, convincing and reassuring, as years of navy training take over.

He busies himself with preparing a message to broadcast. He'll try and edit the conversation between the captain and the owner, where he commands her not to assist, the logbook of the captain and the diary of the ships doctor, and will add material from sickbay (especially the little kid), and a message from himself[ooc : as soon as I've slept a little]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 15, 2004)

Quinn looks at the vargr. "Yes, sir." He actually seems to savor the last word, not having used it in a couple years himself. 

ooc: thanks guys.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 17, 2004)

*Captain Ruzz'koff speaking*

"OK, Status report on the life-support,please. Number one priority : get the sickbay oxygenated. Number two : refill all available oxygen tanks. If we can't get the system back online, we'll have to camp in our suits. We'll need those tanks. Third : get the bridge oxygenated. Timeframe please."
The vargr says as he leans back in his seat, his expression thoughtfull.
"Next : I believe the engines are good to go, and the guns seem intact. Confirm please."

"Allright, crew," he says with obvious pleasure at being in command again "We all know that this is not going to be easy. It seems that the fighters are trying to bluff off the SDB. Wich means that she might be on our side. That is good, because she can blow us to bits without even trying. There's still the big ship on the other side of the gas-giant. So the plan is that we try to convince the SDB that we're the good guys, deal with the fighters, let the SDB deal with the other ship while we get away to another system. Anyone got anything to add?"


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 17, 2004)

_ooc sorry guys I really thought I'd already posted_

Tomas makes his way towards the nearest guns - the ventral turret which he notes is nor too far out from Engineering.

He enters the turret and does a quick diagnostic on the weapons systems there before reporting in

"Ventral Turret systems:good" he reports their status 
"close in to Engineering do you need help on the engines?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 17, 2004)

Tomas: 



Spoiler



The weapons systems check out fine, and the range to the fighter that's broadcasting is currently less than a thousand meters. 

The comm link on the panel in front of you "dings" and a private channel to engineering opens. "Well er....I gues I'm okay now, Tomas, but... exactly how unpredictable does unrefined fuel get?" Vyrkris says.
Unrefined fuel, that is, fuel skimmed from a gas giant or taken from a glacier, can mess up a variety of engineering systems. It can reduce the efficiency of the drives, cause a misjump, or behave entirely normally. If something goes wrong, it can usually be corrected within a few minutes - but it's definitely a feel/experience thing, not a "by the book" thing


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 17, 2004)

Tomas leans back to get a feel for the turret and check what he can see from his vantage point. When his comm panel dings he responds quickly on the same channel 



Spoiler



"Unrefined fuel is unpredictable, could be fine could be disastrous - so if you even think that somethings gona go wrong call me on this channel and I'll be there, deal?".



"Things are good here" he contacts the bridge "I'll stick with the guns, monitoring engineering and ready to go"


----------



## doghead (Dec 18, 2004)

*Saanath, Human Male*

"I think that we owe it to the people on the Kerchan to let them know whats happening. They won't believe us, but it might make them wary enough to recognise whats going on when they see it.

"Are there any remote becons on this gilded monster that we send out of jamming range to broadcast a signal?

"We need a decision on our approach. I would much rather go with the slow and steady option. It's pretty standard. But one bad roll, err ... misjudgement with the fast and furious approach and we could be toast.

"One the other hand, it looks like we have found our pirates, and they are setting us up for a fall. So it may not pay to hang about.

"Whats it going to be people?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 22, 2004)

ooc: no remote beacons, but Trelene does think she's got the jamming defeated for now - that is, she could get a message out, listen in on other ship's communications, etc. at this point (jst with a penalty to her normal roll)

Zaed leans into the the sensors, as if it would give him a better look, and his face tenses. "Missile launch, Ruzz'koff.  From the fighter next to us.  Target looks like the SDB. One missle won't do much against it, though."


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 23, 2004)

"BATTLE STATIONS.
.
I want a full attack on the fighter that's just launched that missile. Fire on my mark. Saanath, full throttle out of here. I want to refuel and jump ASAP.


Trell, I want to broadcast this NOW.

SDB, this is Captain Ruzz'koff of the free trader the Dvonn. Those two fighters are not ours.I repeat those two fighters are not ours. we will engage and start evasive manouvering."

While broadcasting Ruzz'kof orders the gunners :"Target fighter 1. Fire at will." 
He then continues the message.

"Be warned, there is a large ship on the other side of Gelugon, I repeat, there is another large ship on the other side of Gelugon. We believe it to be the fighter's mother ship.


To anyone who's listening :

We have boarded this ship after hearing it's distress call. We have been fired upon by securty troops of that passenger liner, under order of it's owner, to prevent us from giving aid. Our transports have been fired upon by those fighters. Our captain was killed trying to get here. 
What we have found is a disgrace that defies evrything the empire and the navy has stood for since it's founding. We have seen that those people willingly and knowingly have let civilians in need slowly suffocate. They let little children out to die. Women. The ship's docter died saving those who could, leaving her only child as last.

To anyone who has heard the distress call and was told it was fake :You've been lied to. It wasn't. They knew it wasn't. Be ashamed.

To anyone who has heard this distress call and told others it was a fake : Murderers. Child-killers. I spit on you. I'll be back, and there will be a reckoning. 

To anyone who hears this and still doesn't believe:
Fool. Here is our proof

Ruzz'koff out."

"And attach this data, Trell."

He leans back in his chair. "OK Crew, we're in it now. No turning back."


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 23, 2004)

*Battle Stations*

Tomas quickly goes into battle mode, his training returning to him as he swings the guns into action attempting to lock onto the target fighter.

"Here we go" he says to himself "glory time!"

(_ooc targeting and firing at will_...)


----------



## doghead (Dec 23, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Zaed leans into the the sensors, as if it would give him a better look, and his face tenses. "Missile launch, Ruzz'koff.  From the fighter next to us.  Target looks like the SDB. One missle won't do much against it, though."




"Except piss it off. Tomas, shoot the little bugger."

Saanath doesn't need to be told twice. Its possible as he didn't need to be told once, as there distinct humming through the decks as the maneuver roar into life almost before Ruzz'koff begins speaking. If necessary Saanath puts the ship into a slow roll away from the fighter then snaps (as much as you can do so with ship this size) it back to bring the fighter into Tomas' line of fire.

"Light it up Tomas. And make it loud Trelene."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 23, 2004)

*Eight minutes to refueling.*

Tomas tracks the fighter in the turret for several seconds. getting used to the feel of the bridge's targeting computer aiding his movements. 

************
On the bridge, Ruzz'koff's message goes out on a general broadcast.  Saanath manages a nifty moves that generates some separation between Dvonn and the fighter, then begins a full speed approach on Gelugon. The effect is almost immediate. Trelene realizes that the jamming field has intensified within about 10 seconds of beginning the broadcast, about the same time that Zaed shouts, "The other fighter has wheeled around  - full speed towards us!" then, "Two Missle launches from the system defense boat - and they just missed us with a beam attack. Must have fired as soon as the fighter launched at them!"
*************
In the turret Tomas watches as the fighter changes its evasive pattern, into a less complicated one that keeps it's nose facing Dvonn's comm system - putting it right in line with Tomas's laser.  He squeezes his triggers and watches as the laser strikes the craft and blasts a large hole in the hull near the engines.  It's maneuverings all but cease, and now looks just to be keeping pace with Dvonn, it's range varying a little as it drifts away then needs to course correct to close again.
*************

The decontamination team thinks that the Donn is clean.  All conduits have been sterillized, and all the rooms sprayed down with bleach, alcohol, or other solvents.  Ktarle has sealed the bodies in parafin, for the time being.  The water supply checks out.  And if there'e to be a test of the life suport system before Dvonn enter's jump space, it needs to be now.
*************

ooc: doghead, Last post suggested the surer approach to Gelugon, this one the faster.  Just need to know which is being chosen.


----------



## doghead (Dec 23, 2004)

*Saanath, Human Male*

Saanath puts the ship into a roll in order to deny the fighter coverage from the ship and expose the little pest to the SDB's sensors.

"Can we find a course to the gas giant that puts it between us and that bloody pirate ship? Ideally one that will force them to break cover and expose themselves to the SDB if they want to intercept us.

"Refueling with the pirates on our tail would be madness."


----------



## doghead (Dec 23, 2004)

*Trelelawiero, Aslan Male.*

"Good work everyone. Are we sure that we are full decontaminated? .... yes? Good. If we are clean then shall we get the life support systems on line?"

Force of habit has Trel direct the last question to Ktarle. Once she gives her approval, he says: "Lets do this. One person on start-up. The other two on monitoring."

*ooc:* not sure who would do what, but they can work it out. Will divide the ship up for monitoring. Upper and lower deck? Primary unit and outlets. Whatever works please.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 27, 2004)

Ktarle says "Yes, turn it on - This stuff grows fast, on th bad side, if we let it get out of control again, we'll be right back where we started.  On the other side, we should see any remains of the stuff growing almost immediately and be able to sterilize the area again.  Vyrkris, you start and monitor the unit itself.  Trel, you and I will survey the ship for any signs of regrowth.  Ready?  Go"

Throughout the ship, the climate monitors begin registering an increase in oxygen levels.  In a couple minutes, the air should be breathable without aid.  Trel and Ktarle don't find anything, but in about two minute or so, Vyrkris comes onto the comm, "Trel? Ktarle, the hunter's stateroom isn't oxygenating as fast as the others - I think some of the stuff  might still be alive in there!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 27, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath puts the ship into a roll in order to deny the fighter coverage from the ship and expose the little pest to the SDB's sensors.
> 
> "Can we find a course to the gas giant that puts it between us and that bloody pirate ship? Ideally one that will force them to break cover and expose themselves to the SDB if they want to intercept us.
> 
> "Refueling with the pirates on our tail would be madness."



"She's moving now - but the planet is still in between us.  We've got about fifteen minutes at our current speeds and appraches before that ship has a shot at us." Zaed says. 

Trelene: 



Spoiler



One of the things a comm officer can do is attempt to listen in on communications between other ships.  The other entities you can try to listen in on:  two fighters, the SDB, the JohnHenry base, the fighter's mother ship. alternatively, you could also try to jam the SDB's control of the missile they's launched to give a defensive bonus to the Dvonn.  Or jam the comm systems of one of the entities listed above.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 30, 2004)

_Bugger bugger bugger, we're gonna get screwed. Big time._
_"_Right people. Evryone, try to get those fighters down. Jam them, blast them, spit at them whatever. Hopefully that will get the SDB on our side, if not, we'll have have to get into refueling hot. Wich isn't as bad as it sounds, it'll be as difficult for them as for us, and it'll put a lot of mass between them and us, giving us at least some protection..... _I hope. We'll be dead if it doesn't."_


_[OOC this is fun. He's shouting commands, nothing I can do to make you follow 'em, though]_


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 30, 2004)

Tomas seeing the fighter still able to remain with the DVonn determines to target the propulsion system, if he can't blow it up at least he can leave it out there with no wat of keping pace.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 3, 2005)

Tomas again tracks the fighter in his turret, and this time the beam leaves the fighter drifting in space.  With a quick course adjustment by Saanath, the Dvonn leavs it far behind in just a few moments.  The elation is short-lived, however, as one of the SDB missiles slams into the aft portion of Dvonn's Command deck.  Ruzz'koff is knocked to the ground, and everyone else on the bridge is shaken, but otherwise, everyone seems to be okay.  An alarm signals a shipboard fire, but no critical systems are damaged, according to the computer.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 3, 2005)

A broadcast comes in on an unsecured transmission from the SDB. "Ullemguz, we are analyzing your data and will cease firing on your vessel.  It appears we were mistaken regarding the nature of your vessel, and we will comply with all Title One requirements regarding offering aid to Vessels in Distress.  Make for the base, we'll do what we can for you. _Junkyard Dog_ out."

Sense Motive: (Read messages up to the DC you beat)
10 - 



Spoiler



The concern in the SDB captain's voice seems genuine


15 - 



Spoiler



Despite that, his statement that he had been deceived about the nature of the Dvonn was clearly a lie.   There is fear and uncertainty in his voice, and it's not fear of the Dvonn.


20 - 



Spoiler



The captain is probably trying to cover his ass, though he may have wanted to proceed like this much earlier than he has.  His pledge not to fire on Dvonn again will likely be honored.


25 - 



Spoiler



He is not acting out of fear, but despite it.  He is probably going against his orders, and is likely quite uncertain about how things will proceed if you do go to the base - and if you would make it there at all.


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2005)

*Saanath, male human.*

*ooc:*ooc: Sense Motive 3

Saanath glances around at the others.

"So they worked that out after they launched the missile? And why do they keep calling us Udalda ... whatever. Can't they read the transponder. Someone did check the transponder, right?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

OOC: Sense Motive 16

Trelene hears the message and begins to wonder what could be up. She then starts trying to monitor any transmissions coming from the large ship on the other side of Gelugon directed at the fighters.

"Attempting to monitor comms on our 'friends' out there."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 4, 2005)

-edit- post moved to new thread.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2005)

As a forum moderator I need to close this thread for being close to or over 500 posts. If someone could please create the continuation thread (probably the DM) and then email me at creamsteak@hotmail.com, I can take care of that quickly.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 5, 2005)

The new thread is located at: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1944098#post1944098

creamsteak, close away


----------

